#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Desillusie...

## Laimela

`Lainaaaaa!Schreeuwend komt Nail boven mij klaar. Hijgend kijk ik naar zijn van genot vertrokken gezicht. Ik voel hem diep in mij naschokken. Het zweet gutst langs zijn borst, naar de plek waar we nog intiem verbonden zijn. Ik ben weer compleet.
Hij zakt op me neer, Ik sla mijn armen om hem heen en koester hem. Als we beiden op adem zijn gekomen schuift hij van me af, hij gaat op zijn rug liggen en trek mij over zich heen. De storm is gaan liggen, we zijn bevredigd.
Even later kom ik op mijn ellebogen overeind en staar in zijn amberkleurige ogen. Hij glimlacht voldaan naar me, sluit zijn ogen en drukt mijn hoofd tegen zijn borst. Ontspannen door de lichamelijke bevrediging sluit ik ook mijn ogen en geniet van Nails strelende vingers over mijn ruggengraat. Mijn gedachten dwalen weg. Hoe kan iets dat zo goed voelt zo verkeerd zijn? Vraag ik me voor de zoveelste keer af, sinds ik mezelf aan Nail heb gegeven. Ik kn hem niet weigeren, mijn lichaam is het willoze slaaf van mijn hart. Nails macht over mij is overweldigend, mijn eer heb ik met liefde opgegeven alleen om hem genot te schenken. Ik lijk bezeten als het op hem aankomt. Het gevoel dat hij me geeft is me alles waard. Niet alleen het lichamelijke, maar ook de manier waarop mijn hart zich vult met liefde voor hem als ik hem zie. Hij is de enige die genegenheid toont ten opzichte van mij. Hij maakt dat ik me bijzonder voel, als hij naar me lacht Ik kan het gevoel niet eens onder woorden brengen, het is te machtig 
Ik wrijf met mijn neus over Nails harde tepel en snuif zijn lichaamsgeur op. Nails hand glijdt over mijn rug en komt tot rust op mijn billen. Ik kijk omhoog, zijn ogen zijn geopend, zijn blik spreekt boekdelen. Er bestaat geen twijfel over, hij wil, lweer. Ik lik met mijn tong over zijn tepel, ondertussen blijf ik in zijn ogen kijken. De manier waarop zijn ogen van kleur veranderen als hij kwaad is of naar voldoening verlangt, fascineert me nog altijd. 
`Ben je niet moe? Fluister ik tegen zijn huid. 
Als ik mijn tanden over de tepel haal gromt hij; `Voor jou zal ik nooit te moe zijn. Zijn stem is hees, zoals altijd wanneer hij opgewonden is. Met zijn grote hand grijpt hij in mijn haren en dwingt me naar hem op te kijken. Begerig kijk ik in zijn vlammende ogen. Het verlangen dat ik daar in lees verlamt me. Nog geen vijf minuten geleden heb ik hem in me voelen klaarkomen, en nu is zijn blik net zo verlangend als een uur geleden toen hij me op het bed legde.
De begeerte die zo-even door mijn aderen heeft gezoefd maakt plaats voor een hartbrekend gevoel. Hoewel Nail nooit een geheim heeft gemaakt van zijn verlangen naar mij, heeft hij het nooit gehad over iets blijvends. We bedrijven vaak de liefde, er zijn dagen dat we niet te stoppen zijn en dag en nacht in bed liggen, om de verrukkelijkste dingen te ontdekken. Ik doe het uit liefde, mijn hart en ziel zijn al van hem, mijn lichaam is daarnaast een klein detail. Maar Nail praat nooit over wat er in zijn hart maalt. Zijn kleren hangen naast die van mij in mijn kast, en hij slaapt bijna elke nacht naast mij, maar toch geeft hij zich niet helemaal. Zijn eigen woning heeft hij nog altijd, uit niets kan ik opmaken dat hij voor het duurzame gaat. Ik heb geen garantie voor de toekomst, en toch bezoedel ik mezelf. Vanaf de eerste keer dat ik me door hem heb laten aanraken, wacht ik op geruststelling. Al twee jaar nu, maar Nail vertikt het. Mijn trots verbiedt me meer te vragen dan hij nu geeft. Steeds vaker bekruipt de angst me om hem te verliezen. Wat als hij genoeg van me heeft? Wat als hij een ander leert kennen, een meisje dat zich eerzaam heeft gedragen en nog steeds van haar maagdelijke status mag genieten? Ik weet dat ik geen eisen mag stellen. Dit doe ik dan ook niet. Als Nail klaar met me is zal ik hem loslaten. Ik zal tevreden zijn met mijn herinneringen, ik kan er een levenlang mee vooruit.

De verandering in mijn stemming is Nail niet ontgaan. Hij streelt over mijn wenkbrauw en kijkt me diep in de ogen.
`Waar denk je aan, liefste?
Ik verjaag mijn neerslachtige gedachten en ga boven op zijn borst zitten. `Nergens aan. 
Met glinsterende ogen leg ik mijn hand op zijn vierkante kaak. Tergend langzaam laat ik mijn lippen op de zijne zakken. Mijn handen glijden over de zijn zijden en blijven plagerig liggen op zijn heupen. Met mijn mond geopend hap ik naar zijn lippen, kreunend opent ook Nail zijn lippen en verschaft mij toegang. Mijn knien die ik om zijn dijen geklemd had, worden met een ruk uit elkaar geduwd. Er trekt een huivering van verlangen door me heen, Nail verstrengelt onze vingers en laat ze naast hem op het matras vallen. Ik welf mijn heupen, en voor ik het weet stoot Nail zich diep in mij. Ik voel de tranen in mijn ogen branden. Kreunend bewegen we langzaam op en neer, steeds weer scheurt onze huid langs elkaar. De wrijving is hemels. Onze wiegende heupen zijn aan elkaar vastgelijmd. Ik grijp me vast aan zijn bezwete schouders en kijk in zijn ogen. Terwijl ik hem diep in me voel bewegen, probeer ik de uitdrukking op zijn gezicht op te slaan. De gedachte dat ik hem genot kan schenken drijft me bijna over de rand. Als ik sneller wil gaan bewegen om aan de behoefte van mijn verhitte lichaam te voldoen, klemt Nail zijn handen op mijn heupen en dwingt me tot een langzaam ritme. 
`NailKreun ik jammerend. Hij slaat zijn ogen naar me op, smekend kijk ik op hem neer.
`Ik heb je nodig
Grommend komt hij half overeind, en duwt mij op mijn rug. Ik leg mijn armen boven mijn hoofd en laat me gaan. Nu Nail al het werk doet hoef ik alleen te voelen, ik sluit mijn ogen en wacht ongedurig op mijn hoogtepunt. Als ik Nails lippen op mijn tepel voel tuimel ik over de rand. Terwijl hij hard op mijn tepel zuigt en fel toe stoot, uit ik een schorre kreet en verlaat de aarde voor de tweede keer.

----------


## SaMmIeJ

:oog:  mo0i vrhaal ga sz0 d0or.-kus mij

----------


## Laimela

Ik kijk naar de rode cijfers op de wekkerradio. Het is 1.25 uur en nog steeds lig ik wakker. Mijn lichaam is uitgeput, maar mijn hersenen werken op volle toeren. Ik draai me voorzichtig om en kijk naar Nails slapende gezicht. Ik frons mijn wenkbrauwen en strijk over zijn mond. `Voor hoe lang zal je nog bij me blijven, liefste?Fluister ik. Hij antwoord niet en slaapt rustig verder. Wat houd ik van deze man. Met mijn ogen op zijn gezicht gericht, herleef ik de momenten die we samen hebben doorgebracht. Ik verdiep me in zijn regelmatige ademhaling, zijn trekken, zijn donkere wimpers die op zijn wangen rusten Ik sla elke detail in me op, opdat ik straks alleen maar mijn ogen hoef te sluiten om het beeld van zijn gezicht op te roepen. Een paar uur later maakt het duister plaats voor de opkomende zon. Ik voel mijn ogen zwaar worden, de slaap komt eindelijk om het hoekje kijken. Ik kijk weer naar de wekker, 4.05 uur. Mijn tintelende ogen vallen als vanzelf dicht. 

Een paar uur later word ik gewekt door een zacht gestreel over mijn rug. Langzaam doe ik mijn ogen open, en kijk recht in Nails twinkelende ogen. 
`Saba7 anour, 7biba Fluistert hij tegen mijn lippen. Ik verdrink in zijn ogen.
`Morgen Ik hef mijn hand en streel over de stoppels op zijn kaken. 
`Je ziet er sexy uit in de morgen Fluister ik hees. 
Nail grinnikt, `Jij mag er ook best wezen, zina.Ik schiet in de lach als hij ondeugend zijn wenkbrauwen op en neer beweegt. Hij is te veel in de vroege morgen.
`Moet je niet gaan werken?Nail trekt me dichter tegen zich aan, en staart obsessief naar mijn lippen.
`Nee, maar ik moet vanmiddag naar een reisbureau. 
Gealarmeerd schuif ik een stukje naar achteren. Hier was ik bang voor. 
Nails familie woont in Marokko, hij is hier helemaal op zichzelf aangewezen. Vorige zomer is hij naar Marokko geweest, en heeft mij hier achtergelaten. Nou ja, hij heeft me wel meegevraagd, maar dat was eerder uit plichtgevoel denk ik. Daarom heb ik ook geweigerd. Ik zou ook niet weten hoe ik mezelf moest voorstellen aan zijn familieleden. `Salaam, ik ben Nails minnares?Spottend schud ik mijn hoofd. Nee, al ben ik onteerd en on-Marokkaans bezig, ik zal mezelf niet in een positie plaatsen waarin mensen de macht hebben om me belachelijk te maken en pijn te doen. 
Toen Nail terug kwam uit Marokko heeft hij me terloops verteld, dat een tante van hem heeft gevraagd of hij met haar dochter wou trouwen. Ik weet nog dat ik toen jaloers heb gevraagd, of het een gewoonte was binnen zijn familie om als vrouw de man te vragen. Hij moest om mijn woorden lachen. `Zodra ik er klaar voor ben, zal &iacute;k de vrouw in kwestie zelf vragen.Had hij toen gezegd. De onzekerheid is vanaf die dag gegroeid, elke keer als hij het over zijn familie heeft, bekruipt me een onbehagelijk gevoel. Ik verafschuw het gevoel, want het ontnuchtert mij, en dwingt mij naar de feiten te kijken. Mijn relatie met Nail staat op knappen, een man wil geen geschonden vrouw als moeder voor zijn kinderen. 

En nu gaat hij alweer weg. Ik probeer mezelf te sterken tegen het plotselinge gevoel van verlies. Ik richt mijn aandacht weer op Nail. `Voor wanneer wil je boeken?Vraag ik zo onberoerd mogelijk. `In juli en ik blijf 3 weken, InshaAllah.Hij strijkt over mijn haren en volgt de omtrek van mijn gezicht met zijn vingers. Ik probeer te glimlachen. `Je hebt je ouders vast gemist, h?Nail knikt instemmend, `Hartstikke!Ik maak me voorzichtig van hem los. `Dan moet je opstaan en je aankleden.Zeg ik kalm. Ik voel Nails blik op mijn rug branden, als ik mijn voeten over het bed gooi en een kimono aantrek. `Ik ga douchen, ben zo terug.Zeg ik en loop zonder om te kijken naar de badkamer. 
Ik trek de kimono uit en gooi het in de hoek van de badkamer.Ik draai de warm waterkraan open en ga onder de dampende straal staan. De tranen branden in mijn ogen. Hij gaat weg Ik knijp mijn ogen dicht, de tranen ontsnappen uit mijn ooghoeken en vermengen zich met het water. Dit keer zal het gebeuren, ik voel het tot in het diepste van mijn wezen. Hij zal getrouwd terugkomen. De wanhoop die ik voel is niet te beschrijven. Ik kan hem niet bij me houden. Mijn hart en mijn lichaam, het enige dat ik te bieden heb, bezit hij al. Opeens verafschuw ik mezelf. Als ik sterk genoeg was om mijn maagdelijkheid te bewaren, had ik nog misschien een kans.

Opeens voel ik twee sterke armen om me heen. Verschrikt probeer ik mijn tranen te verbergen. Ik was zo in mijn verdrietige gedachten verzonken, dat ik Nail niet heb horen binnenkomen.`Wat is er, Lainae?Als ik zeker weet dat de tranenvloed gestopt is draai ik me in zijn armen om. Ik forceer een glimlach en kijk naar hem op.`Welloe, ik heb alleen weinig geslapen.Zijn ogen staan scherp. Hij kijkt me onderzoekend aan en sluit zijn armen strakker om me heen. `Weet je het zeker, Zina?Ik knik en trek zijn hoofd onder de waterstraal. Ik druk mijn hoofd tegen zijn borst en laat het water troostend over me heen stromen. IK zal genieten van de tijd die ik nog met hem heb, dat kan niemand van me afpakken

----------


## tanzawia84

mooi verhaal echt heel realistisch...  :staart:

----------


## H&A

Bespaar me de details... :moe:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

sz0 j0u verhalen szijn gwn egt geweldig ga snel verder met "voor jou".. en shin chan fan als je niet wi leszen moet je er nie 0p klikken..km0est laguh toen ik dat szag staan egt grappig..e  :haha:  n heel droog..ma laimela ga sz0 snel m0gelijk door..!! kuss samra  :nijn:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door ShinChanFan_ 
> *Bespaar me de details...*


Bespaar me je zinloze comentaar  :zegniets:  

Als het je niet bevalt, blijf dan gewoon weg.

Bij voorbaat dank  :Smilie:

----------


## Soussia'86

Yep, volgens mij gaat hij met een ander meisje trouwen.
Ga snel verder met het vervolg, ik vind het een spannend verhaal.

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Bespaar me je zinloze comentaar  
> 
> Als het je niet bevalt, blijf dan gewoon weg.
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank *



Nee ik moest en ik zou mijn mening geven....


of het jou nou bevalt of niet...  :ego:  


Ik vind het onzin.....je moest je schamen.... :jammer:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door ShinChanFan_ 
> *Nee ik moest en ik zou mijn mening geven....
> 
> 
> of het jou nou bevalt of niet...  
> 
> 
> Ik vind het onzin.....je moest je schamen....*


Waarvoor zou ik me schamen, dit is fictie! 

B.t.w heb geen zin in een zinloze discussie, want ik zal blijven schrijven zoals ik wil.

Jouw mening zal me een worst wezen  :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

Ik heb me net aangekleed in een makkelijke joggingbroek en afgedankte trui van Nail, als hij de slaapkamer binnenstapt. Ik draai me om en bewonder de manier waarop hij de zwarte trui en sexy zittende broek draagt. `Ga je in die kleren naar buiten? Nail snuift ongelovig. `Nee, ik blijf binnen. Ik heb gistermiddag al boodschappen gedaan.Nail stapt op me af, als hij voor me staat omsluit hij me met zijn armen en houdt mijn blik gevangen.`Wil je ook niet met mij meegaan, me gezelschap houden?Vraagt hij drukt een kus op mijn neus. Ik sluit mijn ogen en probeer het gevoel van zijn lippen op het puntje van mijn neus vast te houden. `Nee, ik blijf liever thuis.Nail vind mijn handen in de te grote mouwen van de royale trui en verstrengelt onze vingers. `Kom jeKom je straks hier naartoe of ga je naar je eigen huis?Vraag ik met een klein stemmetje. Met vragende ogen kijk ik naar hem op. Hij lijkt in gedachten verzonken. `Als je komtdandan weet ik hoeveel ik moet koken.Vervolg ik hakkelend. Nail richt zijn ogen op mij, hij kijkt me haast berouwvol aan. Er komt een barst in mijn hart, hij komt niet denk ik droevig.`Je weet dat ik kom.De woorden maken een geweldig gevoel van opluchting in me wakker. Ik besef opnieuw hoe kwetsbaar ik ben. `Ik kom zo snel mogelijk terug.Zegt hij zacht. Ik knik, `Ok.Nail drukt me nog een keer tegen zich aan, drukt een kus op mijn haren en loopt weg. Passief blijf ik staan en kijk hem na. Als hij in de deuropening staat, pakt hij de deurpost vast en draait zich naar me om. `IkWil je met me meegaan naar Marokko? Dan kun je mijn familie leren kennenVraagt hij dan aarzelend. Ik ben met stomheid geslagen. Met grote ogen van verwondering staar ik hem aan. Heeft hij dat echt gezegd, of droom ik? Ik onderdruk de neiging om mezelf te knijpen, als ik zie dat hij me afwachtend aankijkt. Net als ik hem luidkeels, ja, wil toeroepen, houd ik me in. Het kan niet, dat weet hij ook Even twijfel ik, maar besluit dan de discussie aan te gaan. Ik heb al veel te lang in onzekerheid geleefd, het wordt tijd dat de zaken worden opgehelderd tussen ons. `Hoe wil jij me voorstellen aan je familieleden, Nail? Als het meisje bij wie je en paar nachtjes in de week blijft slapen?Vraag ik bot. Nail verstart en kijkt kwaad van me weg. Ik kan zijn frustratie voelen.
We weten allebei dat ik nooit in het patroon zal passen van een vrouw die je als Marokkaanse man aan je familie voorstelt. Er is geen fatsoenlijke benaming voor onze `verhouding, dat weet Nail dondersgoed. Voor een buitenstaander die niets weet over wat er in mijn hart omgaat, lijkt het alsof Nail en ik alleen het bed delen. Maar het is zo veel meer dan dat, voor mij wel in ieder geval.
Ik weet dat Nail mij respecteert en zich beschermend over mij ontfermt. Hoewel ik al meer dan twee jaar met Nail omga, heeft hij me nooit voorgesteld aan zijn vrienden. Hij houdt ze bewust bij me vandaan, om mij niet in verlegenheid te brengen. 

Ik kan me nog een voorval herinneren met een vriend van hem. Op een ochtend lagen we nog in bed in zijn huis, toen een vriend van Nail onverwachts langskwam. Uit beleefdheid was Nail gedwongen de man binnen te vragen. Omdat ik nieuwsgierig werd naar de bezoeker, kwam ik in een badjas de kamer binnen. Tot mijn spijt was het pijnlijk duidelijk dat ik de nacht bij Nail had doorgebracht. De schaamte en vernedering die ik voelde toen de man me van top tot teen opnam alsof ik een stuk vuil was, wens ik nooit meer te voelen. Nadat Nail de man zijn huis uit had gewerkt, vond hij me huilend op het balkon. Zonder iets te zeggen heeft hij me in zijn armen genomen en getroost. Ik hoefde hem niet uit te leggen, dat ik me in mijn trots gekrent voelde door de manier waarop zijn vriend naar me keek. Ondanks dat voorval, spreken we nooit over de manier waarop onze landgenoten tegen onze verhouding opkijken.
Nail zelf heeft me nooit beledigd of het gevoel gegeven dat ik minder waard ben dan andere vrouwen. Integendeel, hij maakt juist dat ik me mooi en bijzonder voel. Hij is trouw aan mij, ik heb hem nooit betrapt op geflirt met andere vrouwen. Ik zou het niet kunnen verdragen om hem te delen met een ander. Nails verlangen naar mij is nog even vurig als in het begin. Ik ben niet naef en besef dat hoewel Nail me nu nog niet wil loslaten, hij het op een dag wel zal doen. Maar voor zolang het duurt wil ik alles, en als het eindigt zal ik hem met pijn in mijn hart loslaten.

----------


## Soussia'86

Bedankt voor het vervolg! Is echt een leuk verhaal, heel goed geschreven. Ik blijf wachten op het vervolg.

Beslama

----------


## Laimela

Ik richt mijn blik weer op de Nail. `Precies. Je moet me geen dingen vragen die je niet meent. Ik ben geen zielepiet die een onderkomen nodig heeft voor de zomer.Sis ik bitter. Nail kijkt me schuldig aan. God wat heb ik mezelf aangedaan. Hoe kon ik denken dat ik zoveel van hem kan gaan houden en hem dan als een vogeltje vrij kan laten. Hoe kon ik denken dat het geen pijn zou doen? Dat Nail me niet aan de kant zal zetten als hij een goede partij vindt om in het huwelijk mee te treden? Mijn benen begeven het, ik laat me snel op het bed vallen, voor ik op de grond zak. Nail blijft tegen de deurpost geleund staan. De afstand tussen ons kan niet langer dan 3 meter zijn, maar het voelt alsof hij aan de andere kant van de wereld staat. Ik wend me af en staar naar de vezels waaruit de beige vloerbedekking onder mijn voeten is gemaakt. `Ik maak me geen illusies over ons Nail Zodra je de behoefte voelt om weg te gaan, zal ik je niet in de weg staan.Dat lijkt hem kwaad te maken. Hij stuift op me af en duwt mijn kin omhoog, `Wil je dat ik weg ga?Zijn lippen bewegen nauwelijks. Ik sla mijn blik neer. `Dat moet je zelf weten.Fluister ik koud. Ik duw zijn vingers van mijn kin weg en loop langs hem heen naar de woonkamer. Ik plof neer op een bank en zap zonder de beelden die op de televisie verschijnen echt te zien. 
Een moment later komt Nail met grote stappen de kamer binnen. Hij gaat pal voor me staan, pakt de afstandbediening uit mijn hand en gooit het door de kamer.`Waar komt dit allemaal vandaan?Ik blijf star voor me kijken, `Waar heb je het over?Vraag ik zo onnozel mogelijk. Woest duwt Nail de salontafel weg en knielt voor me neer. `Vertel me wat er is.Beveelt hij. Ik bijt op de binnenkant van mijn lip om niet in tranen uit te barsten. `Er is niets.Sus ik. Nail kijkt argwanend op me neer. `Je liegt.Ik knijp mijn ogen dicht. `Ik denk dat ik ongesteld word, laat me maar het gaat vanzelf wel over Hij schudt zijn hoofd, `Je liegt alweer tegen me. Je weet best dat je pas twee weken geleden je periode hebt gehad.Zijn ogen staan afkeurend. Ik haal diep adem, ik heb teveel van mezelf bloot gegeven. Nail buigt naar me toe, als zijn hoofd vlak voor het mijne danst, fluistert hij; `waarom lieg je, Lainae.Zijn vingers strijken teder over mijn wang. Hulpeloos staar ik in zijn ogen, die beschuldigend terug kijken. `Ik denk dat je beter naar je eigen huis kunt gaan.Fluister ik beheerst en tracht zijn warme vingers te negeren. `Gooi je me eruit?De cynische vraag wakkert mijn woede aan. `Als je vandaag nog een ticket wilt kopen, zou ik maar weggaan.Kakel ik, alsof ik zijn woorden niet heb gehoord. Nails blik verzacht, `Gaat het daarom, liefste. Wil je niet dat ik ga?Hij heeft feilloos de oorzaak van mijn onrust geraden.`Nee, dat moet je zelf weten.Moeizaam slikkend kijk ik in zijn fonkelende ogen. `Ik neem je mee.Zegt hij resoluut. Ik trek een wenkbrauw op en duw hem van me af. `Ik ben je bezit niet!Als ik wil opstaan, pakt Nail mijn pols vast en duwt me terug op de bank. `Dat ben je welFluistert hij onheilspeilbaar.`Vanaf die nacht dat je mij je maagdelijkheid hebt geschonken, ben je van mij. Denk niet dat ik je zomaar laat gaan, daar ben je me veel te dierbaar voor.Ik schud mijn hoofd, `Ik wil dat je weggaat.Ik slaak een kreetje als Nail me plotseling optilt en met grote stappen gedecideerd naar de slaapkamer marcheert. Ik stribbel fel tegen.`Laat me los!Roep ik schril en sla blind om me heen. Maar Nail trekt zich niets van mijn protesten aan en vangt de klappen grimmig op. Als ik fel aan zijn haar trekt gooit hij me op het bed en houd mij daar gevangen met zijn lichaam.
Als hij de gebroken snikken hoort die ik uitbreng, drukt hij zijn gezicht in mijn hals en slaat zijn armen om me heen. `Niet huilen liefste, asjeblieft niet. Ik wil je geen pijn doen.Ik blijf krachtloos liggen, mijn lichaam schokt nog alleen af en toe door de hevige snikken. Nail tilt zijn hoofd op en kijkt in mijn lede ogen, `Vertel me wat er is. Alsjeblieft liefste.Zacht en liefdevol veegt hij mijn tranen weg en drukt zoete kusjes op mijn gezicht. Ik sluit mijn ogen, als hij me vlinderzacht op mijn mond kust.
Plotseling realiseer ik me dat ik hem afstoot met mijn gedrag. Ik wil niet dat onze laatste momenten alleen bestaan uit ruzie. Ik moet sterk zijn, straks zijn er zeen van tijd om me aan mijn verdriet over te geven. Ik dring de tranen terug en beantwoord zijn kus. Een tedere kus, die vanzelf hartstochtelijker word. Naar adem snakkend duw ik Nail even later van me af. Ik kom half overeind en trek in n beweging de grote trui over mijn hoofd. Met vlammende ogen zie ik dat Nail mijn voorbeeld volgt, de zwarte trui zeilt door de kamer. Zijn brein is gevuld met verlangen, dat zie ik aan zijn strakke kaken en omfloerste ogen. Hij is van mij

----------


## Soussia'86

Ik vind jouw verhaal echt goed, leest echt vlot omdat ik het zo goed vind.

----------


## Laimela

Shokran zina

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Waarvoor zou ik me schamen, dit is fictie! 
> 
> B.t.w heb geen zin in een zinloze discussie, want ik zal blijven schrijven zoals ik wil.
> 
> Jou mening zal me een worst wezen *




Elk verhaal heeft een recensent.....en ik ben de negatieve... :grote grijns: 



of je het nou leuk vindt of niet troela.....  :maf:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

gwn weer zoals altijd GEWELDIG!!! ga gauw verder...!!  :tik:

----------


## saphronie

wow  :wow:  

FANTASTISH!!!!!  :Smilie: 
Hoeveel verhalen heb je wle niet in totaal zeg, zooo jij bent egt goed bezig!  :strik:

----------


## hananen

salaam,

wou je zeggen dat het een zeer mooi verhaal is en dat ongeduldig ben om het vervolg te lezen.
P.S: ik heb een kennis die min of meer het zelfde heeft meegemaken,ze had ondertussen een 3 jaar relatie met die jongen,en besloot om haar maagdelijkheid op te offeren voor hem,uiteindelijk na 1 jaar is het fout gelopen. Dat is nu 3 jaar geleden dat ze dit meegemaakt heeft en ondertussen heeft ze geleerd om ermee te leven en haar niet maagd zijn te aanvaarden. Soms heeft ze het nog steeds moeilijk,maar ja....

Bslama en dank u,
groetjes vanuit belgi

----------


## Soussia'86

Ik vind het echt een prachtig verhaal en ik wacht met spanning op het vervolg.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door hananen_ 
> *salaam,
> 
> wou je zeggen dat het een zeer mooi verhaal is en dat ongeduldig ben om het vervolg te lezen.
> P.S: ik heb een kennis die min of meer het zelfde heeft meegemaken,ze had ondertussen een 3 jaar relatie met die jongen,en besloot om haar maagdelijkheid op te offeren voor hem,uiteindelijk na 1 jaar is het fout gelopen. Dat is nu 3 jaar geleden dat ze dit meegemaakt heeft en ondertussen heeft ze geleerd om ermee te leven en haar niet maagd zijn te aanvaarden. Soms heeft ze het nog steeds moeilijk,maar ja....
> 
> Bslama en dank u,
> groetjes vanuit belgi*


Nafiteit  :jammer: 

Wens het meisje sterkte, binnen onze gemeenshcap is het moeilijk om door et gaan als je dat eenmaal kwijt bent.

----------


## Naima_xx

jij bent echt ongelooflijk!!!
Je schrijft zulke mooie verhalen!!
Ga zo door meid!!!

Een hele dikke kus, en veel liefs, 
Naima

----------


## xxx-hind-xxx

mooi verhaal meid!!!je bent echtt goeddd  :knipoog: 

ga zo doorrrrr

ciaoooo hind

----------


## Laimela

Ik sta in de woonkamer te strijken. Nail is een uur geleden weg gegaan om wat te drinken met zijn vrienden. Ik vouw het overhemd en leg het bovenop de stapel. Ik pak het laatste kledingstuk dat gestreken moet worden, een bel3ia van Nail. Ik druk mijn neus in het kledingstuk. Maar Nails geur is verdwenen, alleen de frisse geur van de wasverzachter is waar te nemen. Ik leg de bel3ia op de strijkplank, een minuut later is het ontkreukt. Ik pak de wasmand en loop naar de slaapkamer. Als ik alle kleren netjes heb geplaatst, word mijn blik getrokken door een foto op het nachtkastje aan Nails kant van het bed. Het is een foto van mij, die is genomen toen ik Nail net leerde kennen. Op de foto straal ik geluk en tevredenheid uit. Ik weet nog dat ik duizelig van verliefdheid was, ik droomde dag en nacht van Nail. De verliefdheid is uitgegroeid tot de passionele liefde die ik nu voor hem voel. Soms is deze liefde ondraaglijk door de hevige pijn die ermee samen gaat. Maar toch heb ik geen spijt van mijn keuzes, van mijn ontmoeting met Nail Ik ben dankbaar voor elke minieme seconde die we samen hebben doorgebracht. Vanaf die eerste keer, de dag dat we elkaar ontmoet hebben

Die dag staat in mijn geheugen gegrift. Nooit zal ik die zomeravond vergeten

_Ik loop op het strand, het is al laat, maar daar hoef ik me niet om te bekommeren. Tenslotte wacht er niemand thuis op me om de les te lezen. Het is redelijk druk op het strand. Maar niet te druk om mijn eigen plekje te vinden, denk ik glunderend. Ik zak neer in het zand, snuif de frisse zeegeur diep in me op en sluit mijn ogen. Heerlijk dat zachte briesje dat door mijn haren waaitIk ga achterover liggen en geniet.
Even later word ik opgeschrikt door mijn maag die gnant begint te knorren. Blozend kijk ik om heen of iemand het heeft gehoord. Gelukkig, niemand te bekennen Ik laat mijn adem ontsnappen en wil net opstaan om aan de behoefte van mijn maag te voldoen als ik een ruwe mannenstem achter mij hoor, `Heb je honger, lief?Ik voel een rode blos opkomen. Net wat ik nodig heb, een opdringerige engerd. Ik dwing mezelf op te staan. Als ik me omdraai verstar ik, want de man is geen engerd, verre van. Met bewonderende ogen kijk ik op naar de man, niet zomaar een man. Nee, het is de knapste man die ik ooit heb gezien, zelfs de droomprins in mijn dromen waarvan ik dacht dat hij in alle opzichten volmaakt was weegt niet op tegen deze vreemdeling. Eigenlijk is knap het verkeerde woord om de man te beschrijven. Hij is eerder de definitie van het woord mannelijk. Met zijn lengte, brede schouders en strakke kaken is hij alles wat een vrouw zich kan wensen. Ik staar nog steeds gefascineerd naar zijn ogen en probeer de kleur te definiren, als ik besef wat ik doe. Snel sla ik mijn blik neer en raap mijn slippers op. Als ik langs de man heen wil lopen grijpt hij mijn arm vast. ` Wacht evenZijn aanraking bezorgt me kippenvel.`Nee! Snel trek ik me los en loop zonder om te kijken weg.
Als ik even later met knikkende knien over mijn patatje gebogen zit op een bankje aan de boulevard, denk ik terug aan de mysterieuze kleur van de ogen van de man. Welke kleur zouden ze overdag hebben? Groen, bruin? 
Hij zal zich vast voor altijd herinneren hoe luid mijn maag knorde. Ik schud mijn hoofd, wat een belachelijke vertoning was dat. Huiverend trek ik mijn vest dichter om mijn lichaam. Ik stop net een patatje in mijn mond, als er iemand naast me komt zitten. Uit automatisme schuif ik snel een stukje op, ook al is er meer dan genoeg ruimte op het bankje.`Ik bijt niet.Hoor ik die diepe stem zeggen. Van schrik stik ik bijna in het patatje. Hoesten spring ik overeind en probeer het patatje uit mijn luchtpijp te persen. Als ik een ferme klap tussen mijn schouderbladen krijg schiet het patatje los. De man schiet in de lach, als het patatje voor zijn voeten op de grond terechtkomt. Met een rood aangelopen hoofd van schaamte en zuurstof tekort kijk ik naar de man. Hij lacht me uit, de ellendeling! Ik draai me vinnig om, smijt de overige patatjes in de prullenbak en loop gepikeerd naar de tramhaltes. Ik weet dat ik soms een ongelofelijke kluns ben, maar dit was het toppunt! Weer die hand op mijn arm, zonder om te kijken weet ik dat de hand toehoort aan de man met de amberkleurige ogen. Omdat ik toch nieuwsgierig ben naar wat de man van me wil, draai ik me behoedzaam op. `Ja?Vraag ik neutraal. Er verschijnt een sexy grijns op het gezicht van de man. Tot mijn verbazing steekt hij zijn hand uit.`Salaam, ik ben NailWezenloos staar ik naar de uitgestoken hand. Dat ik dit mag meemakenEen man die zich netjes voorstelt, niet eentje die fluit of met vulgair taalgebruik probeert duidelijk te maken dat je er `lekkeruitziet. 
`Zo vreemd klink mijn voornaam toch niet?Vraag hij sceptisch. Ik schud mijn hoofd en neem zijn hand aan. `NeeAls ik de warmte van zijn huid voel trek ik mijn hand snel los.` Het is een prachtige naamHeeft het een betekenis?Ik sla mijn hand voor mijn mond als ik besef dat de vraag veel te intiem is. `JawelHet betekent winnaar, verwerverZijn moeder heeft de spijker op de kop geslagen. De naam past prima bij hem, met zijn charme kan hij niet anders zijn dan een winnaar. Verlegen kijk ik in de mooie ogen en probeer te bedenken waarom een man die er zo goed uitziet met mij wil praten, maar ik kan niks verzinnen. Ik ben een onbeduidend persoontje, de gemiddelde man kijkt niet naar me om in een menigte. Deze man moet in de war zijn. Met zijn uiterlijk is hij gewoonweg perfect, totaal niet geschikt voor mij dus. Toch voel ik me gevlijd, ik ben hem opgevallen tussen al het schoon dat hier rond drentelt
Ik doe verschrikt een stap naar achteren als de man zijn hand uitsteekt naar mijn gezicht. `IkIk moet naar huis.Mompel ik. De man, Nail, pakt mijn arm weer vast, `Ga je me niet vertellen hoe jij heet?Vraagt hij lichtelijk teleurgesteld. Ik probeer de woorden te vinden om hem te vertellen dat mijn naam hem geen barst aangaat. Maar dan buigt hij zijn hoofd naar mij toe en staar ik gefascineerd naar de smalle lijn van zijn lippen, `LainaePrevel ik. Hij knikt, `Zachtaardig en mildPrecies goed.Niet begrijpend frons ik mijn wenkbrauwen.`De betekenis van jouw naamLegt hij uit en strijkt met zijn vinger over de frons in mijn wenkbrauwen. Ik ben niet op mijn achterhoofd gevallen, ik weet dat Nail met me flirt. Dat wekt alleen maar nog meer vragen in me op naar zijn beweeg redenen. In tegenstelling tot de andere vrouwen die op het moment hier rondlopen ben ik truttig gekleed. Mijn rok reikt tot mijn enkels en mijn vest is me veel te groot. De andere jonge vrouwen zijn modieus gekleed in strakke tshirtjes en korte rokjes, hun haar zit perfect. Bovendien zien ze eruit alsof ze uit zijn op vermaak en flirten onbeschaamd met de mannen. Maar toch kijkt de man op me neer alsof ik het mooiste ben dat hij in lange tijd heeft gezien, vreemd dus
Ik richt me tot mijn volle lengte op, niet echt indrukwekkend maar goed `Waarom verdoe jij je kostbare tijd aan mij? Ik weet zeker dat er genoeg meisje zijn die je aandacht op prijs stellen Dat tweetal achter je bijvoorbeeld.Ik wijs met mijn hoofd naar de giechelende meisjes. Nail schudt zijn hoofd en schenkt me een hartveroverend lachje, `Zij zijn niet bijzonderDat ben jij wel.Sprakeloos kijk ik in naar hem op.`Je kent me niet eens!Roep ik dan uit. Hij pakt mijn handen vast en drukt ze tegen zijn borst. `WelIk weet hoe je heetIk weet dat je van patatjes houdDat je het meisje uit mijn dromen bent Hij buigt over me heen en drukt een tedere kus op mijn voorhoofd. Gealermeerd bedenk ik me dat dit allemaal veel te snel gaat. Moedig probeer ik afstand te scheppen, me te verweren tegen zijn mooie woorden. Onmogelijk, aangezien mijn hart allang plaats voor hem heeft gemaakt en hem nu gewillig binnenhaalt._

Nail doet zijn naam eer aan, als een echte winnaar heeft hij me die avond veroverd

----------


## The_Alicia

Ik meen het echt, jij hebt echt talent. Het is niet zo'n standaard verhaal,  :student:  daarom is het ook zo goed. Ga door met je talent, laat mij niet wachten maar lezen. Pleaseeeee. Thanxxxxx anyway.

Grtz Alicia  :grote grijns:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Ik meen het echt, jij hebt echt talent. Het is niet zo'n standaard verhaal,  daarom is het ook zo goed. Ga door met je talent, laat mij niet wachten maar lezen. Pleaseeeee. Thanxxxxx anyway.
> 
> Grtz Alicia *


Klopt, is echt niet zo'n een standaard verhaal. Ik vind het echt een heel leuk verhaal en ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met het vervolg.

 :duim:  

Beslama

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Ik meen het echt, jij hebt echt talent. Het is niet zo'n standaard verhaal,  daarom is het ook zo goed. Ga door met je talent, laat mij niet wachten maar lezen. Pleaseeeee. Thanxxxxx anyway.
> 
> Grtz Alicia *


Shokran zina  :grote grijns:

----------


## Naima_xx

tbarkelah a3lik!!!
Ga alsjebliefttt snel verder!! Ik ben verliefd op je verhaal geworden!

Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!
Dikke kus, en veel liefs, Naima

----------


## The_Alicia

:grote grijns:  ik heb al een reactie gegeven op je andere verhaal. Nogmaals laat me niet te lang wachten en deel je talent met je lezers. 

Vooral wanneer ik op stage ben, ga ik naar maroc.nl en lees je verhaal en o.a van moonwalker, saphronia ,gewoon opnieuw. Ook al ken ik het al bijna uit me hoofd. Vreemd vind je niet? Wanneer ik voor me school studeer, onthoud ik nooit alles meteen. Maar bij jou verhaal, kan ik het gewoon navertellen.  :knipoog:  

Een hele lange vervolg toch? Thanx  :grote grijns:  

Ciaoo

----------


## Laimela

_
Acht maanden na onze ontmoeting

Vroeg in de ochtend belde Nail diep bedroefd bij mij aan. Zodra ik de deur open deed verstikte hij me haast in een grandioze omhelzing. Toen hij zijn hoofd ophief en ik de lege blik in zijn ogen zag wist ik het meteen, zijn broer is overleden. Nail heeft vorig jaar een visum geregeld om zijn broertje hier te laten behandelen, maar het mocht niet baten. Een hersentumor die zelfs de dokters in het moderne Nederland niet konden uitroeien. Al jaren vecht de man tegen de ongenezelijke ziekte, tevergeefs Zijn lichaam heeft de strijd verloren. 
`Hij is voor altijd weg LainaeFluistert Nail gesmoord tegen mijn borst. Ik klem mijn armen nog steviger om hem heen en probeer mijn eigen tranen te bedwingen. Nail heeft me vaak verteld over zijn broertje. Hij hield van hem, was trots op de manier waarop hij met de beperkingen die zijn ziekte hem oplegde omging Het breekt mijn hart om hem nu zo te treurig te zien, radeloos van pijn en verdriet. Ik weet als geen ander hoe het is om een geliefd familielid te verliezen. Per slot van rekening ben ik in n klap mijn hele gezin kwijt geraakt. Mijn zorgzame moeder, mijn brommende vader, mijn lieve zusjes en mijn schattige broertje. Allemaal weg in de bittere seconden waarin onze auto van de bergen kletterde alsof het een speeltje was, om met een genadeloze klap neer te komen in een onbeschaafd gebied. Toen ik bij bewustzijn kwam, rook ik de dood. Het is een verschrikkelijke geur die angst in me opwekte. Overal was bloed, en de stilte De onnatuurlijke stilte
Zodra ik mezelf had losgewrikt uit het wrak ben ik om hulp gaan roepen. Maar niemand hoorde me, nergens om me heen een teken van beschaving. Toen ik voor de zoveelste keer een wanhopige kreet uitte, drong het tot me door. Het besef dat ze weg waren, allemaal. 
De kracht van de dood is overstelpend. Ik stond er alleen voor, samen met de ongelofelijke pijn, de eenzaamheid, de wanhoop 
Het deprimerende gevoel van eenzaamheid heeft Nail weggenomen, maar de pijn van het verlies van mijn gezin speelt met de regelmaat van de klok op. Net als nu. Ik weet precies wat Nail voelt, ik heb het vijfvoudig meegemaakt. De gedachte dat hij dat geestelijke lijden nu ook ervaart, raakt me. Ik wil het van hem overnemen, zijn gemis verlichten 

Ik kijk naar buiten, ondertussen is het donker geworden. Nail leunt nog steeds tegen me aan, zijn hoofd tegen mijn boezem gedrukt. Ik voel hem schokken onder de hevigheid van zijn snikken. Ik wieg hem in mijn armen, onwillekeurig ontsnapt er een traan uit mijn ooghoek. Ik druk een kus op zijn haren, hel zijn hoofd naar me toe en veeg zijn tranen weg. Zijn ogen staan troebel van pijn en verdriet. Ik strijk troostend over zijn wang, en tracht mijn tranen terug te dringen. Wat voel ik met hem mee. Ik kijk naar zijn natte gezicht en zie dat zijn aandacht gericht is op mijn boezem. Doordat Nail niet meer tegen mijn borst leunt, is mijn badjas open gevallen. Het dunne nachthemd dat ik aanheb accentueert mijn borsten door het kanten randje van de veel te laag uitgesneden decollet. Verschrikt kijk ik in Nails ogen. De lege blik van pijn vervaagt om plaats te maken voorverlangen Ja het is verlangen dat in zijn ogen brand. Na zoveel maanden weet ik precies wat hij wil. Langzaam maar zeker bevangt hetzelfde verlangen mij Dat heeft hij me allemaal geleerd. Het snakken naar zijn aanraking, zijn zinderende kussen. Gelukkig heb ik mezelf altijd in bedwang weten te houden en bezit ik mijn eer nog. Niet dat dit makkelijk is geweest. Als je eenmaal word meegesleurd in de wereld van proeven en voelen is het een hele opgave om op tijd te stoppen. Maar Nail heeft nooit de grens overschreden, zijn zelfbeheersing is ijzersterk. 
Alleen heb ik het gevoel dat daar vanavond verandering in zal komen. Het gevoel versterkt als ik in Nails ogen kijk ze glinsteren onnatuurlijk. Ik strijk over zijn wang en glimlach beverig naar hem. Voor ik pap kan zeggen heeft hij me op de bank achterover geduwd, kruipt bovenop me en drukt zijn lippen op de mijne. De eerste paar seconden laat ik me overweldigen, niet in staat om te reageren. Maar dan laait de begeerte op Minstens even wanhopig als Nail zuig ik op zijn onderlip en laat mijn handen gretig zijn lichaam verkennen. Nails kus wordt heftiger, hij lijkt het leven uit mij te willen zuigen. Hij heeft me nodig om het verdriet te verdrijven, zich levend te wanen. Zijn aanraking tast mijn denkvermogen aan. Terwijl hij het nachthemd van mijn schouders schuift druk ik me dichter tegen hem aan. Hij trekt zijn T-shirt over zijn hoofd en gaat weer bovenop mij liggen. Als ik zijn naakte borst tegen het mijne voel, zucht ik van sensatie. In een korte snelle beweging trekt Nail mijn nachthemd naar beneden. Instinctief sla ik snel mijn armen voor mijn borst en probeer mijn boezem te bedekken, maar daar wil Nail niets van weten. Hij duwt mijn handen weg, `Ik heb je nodig, 7bibaZo nodigFluistert hij smekend. In een moment van overgave laat ik hem begaan. Hij heeft mij nodig, mijn lichaam nodig om zich over zijn verdriet heen te zetten. Er rolt een warme traan over mijn wang als ik zijn nemende lippen op mijn borst voel. De traan bevat zoveel emotiesik laat de warme druppel voor mijn eer, mijn onschuld `Lainae? Doe ik je pijn zina?Nail veegt met de rug van zijn hand de tranen van mijn wangen en kijkt vragend op me neer. Ik schud mijn hoofd en laat een waterige glimlach zien. Zijn bezorgdheid is weggenomen. Hij tilt me op en drukt me beschermend tegen zijn lichaam. Mijn hart floreert onder zijn liefderijke strelingen. Ik wt dat ik hem mezelf zal geven, hem alles zal laten nemen wat hij nodig heeft. Er daalt een vredig gevoel over me heen, hij mag alles hebben 
Op het moment dat hij bij me binnenkomt en mijn maagdelijkheid van me afneemt rolt er weer een traan over mijn wang. Ik verlies een stukje van mezelf, het stukje dat ik nooit meer terug kan krijgen De tranenvloed word heviger. Maar dan word ik overspoeld met genot als Nail beweegt. Hij heeft een vrouw van me gemaakt
`Ik houd van je Fluister ik naderhand als ik voel dat Nails ademhaling tot rust is gekomen. Als er geen reactie komt maak ik me van hem los en buig over hem heen. Hij heeft me niet gehoord, Nail slaapt. Ik trek de lakens over ons heen en leg mijn hoofd weer tegen zijn borst. 

Hij is getroost_

----------


## saphronie

aaiight mooi, mooi , mooi, mooi, mooi !
zo aangrijpend, al je verhalen zijn zo verschillend, wallah mooi bedacht, you rock  :handbang:

----------


## Laimela

Shokran  :grote grijns:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Shokran *


Ik had op je andere verhaal al beantwoord dat ik penny jordan ook een toffe schrijfster vind......en jah de voorkantjes zijn soms wel es pikkant, maar de inhoud is prachtig als je eenmaal voor bij de voorkant bent gekomen  :knipoog:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Ik had op je andere verhaal al beantwoord dat ik penny jordan ook een toffe schrijfster vind......en jah de voorkantjes zijn soms wel es pikkant, maar de inhoud is prachtig als je eenmaal voor bij de voorkant bent gekomen *


Jah h ik vind haar top  :duim: 

Je leest echt helemaal weg met haar verhalen, geweldig!

Maar ik ga nu echt weg. Ik lees jou vervolgje wel later (it better be a big one  :tong uitsteken:  )

Bye en schrijf ze  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Jah h ik vind haar top 
> 
> Je leest echt helemaal weg met haar verhalen, geweldig!
> 
> Maar ik ga nu echt weg. Ik lees jou vervolgje wel later (it better be a big one  )
> 
> Bye en schrijf ze *


oh oh. Weet je wij schrijfsters kunnen niet onder grote druk werken  :vreemd:   :engel:  

nee ok veel leesplezier voor de volgende keer en hoop dat je snel een vervolgje post op de andere verhalen van je ook.

ps. Sara craven is ook goed!!

kus

Saphy :Smilie:

----------


## The_Alicia

Echt mooiiii, doorgaaan aub.  :Iluvu:  

Thanxxxxx 

Kisses Alica  :blij:

----------


## Soussia'86

:regie:  Wow, echt een super verhaal! Ga snel verder want het is zo spannend.

Dikke kus, thella, beslama.

----------


## Laimela

Nogmaals bedankt voor jullie reacties. Vind het altijd leuk om ze te lezen  :knipoog: 

Kus Laima

----------


## Zina_Ada

salaam !


Top verhaal, wollah, echt mooi!!!

Beslama !!!!

Ada

----------


## The_Alicia

Je zult wel gek worden, omdat ik steeds reageer. Maar het is echt een prachtig verhaal, te spannend, te echt, dat ik me erin leef. 

Wil je snel een vervolgje zetten, ook op die andere oke? 
Thanxxxx.

Kisses
Alicia

----------


## Naima_xx

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Nogmaals bedankt voor jullie reacties. Vind het altijd leuk om ze te lezen 
> 
> Kus Laima*




Graag gedaan meid....... Maar we willen graag een vervolg, je komt online, laat een reactie achter, maar het belangrijkste vergeet je! 
EEN VERVOLGGGGG 

Ga alsjeblieftttttttttttt snel verder!! Jouw verhalen zijn echt prachtig!!!
Dikke kus, Naima

----------


## ashanti1

halllloooo schatje oke [GLOW=deeppink]straight to the point[/GLOW] :laat ons niet langer in de spanning het vreet aan ons, laat ons niet langer leiden en vertel concrete dingen niet te langdragig anders heb je er dalijk geen zin meer in, en laat het aub niet cliche aflopen verwerk er wat slimheid van het meisje in en eer van de jongen of doe iets met islam deze liefde is te mooi om kapot te maken wat bnatuurlijk niet wil zeggen dat je het niet spannend moet maken, deze personages en relatie zijn zo real beschreven, te gek gewoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door ashanti1_ 
> *halllloooo schatje oke [GLOW=deeppink]straight to the point[/GLOW] :laat ons niet langer in de spanning het vreet aan ons, laat ons niet langer leiden en vertel concrete dingen niet te langdragig anders heb je er dalijk geen zin meer in, en laat het aub niet cliche aflopen verwerk er wat slimheid van het meisje in en eer van de jongen of doe iets met islam deze liefde is te mooi om kapot te maken wat bnatuurlijk niet wil zeggen dat je het niet spannend moet maken, deze personages en relatie zijn zo real beschreven, te gek gewoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Shokran zina  :grote grijns: 




Even voor de hele crew  :knipoog: 

Sorry dames, mijn fantasie laat me me in de steek  :frons: 

Zodra ik wat op papier kan zetten, zien jullie het verschijnen.

Kus Laima

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Shokran zina 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even voor de hele crew 
> 
> Sorry dames, mijn fantasie laat me me in de steek 
> ...


Doe maar rustig aan lieverd, ik ben er zeker van dat het weer een fantastisch vervolg gaat zijn.

Ps: Jouw andere verhalen zijn ook heel leuk, "Voor jou" is echt fantastisch mooi! En ja, bij die andere "..." ben ik nog aan het wachten op een vervolg, is echt prachtig!

Thella, beslama

----------


## Laimela

Nail spreekt nooit over die avond. Hij lijkt het haast vanzelfsprekend te vinden dat ik het bed met hem deel. Ik schud mijn hoofd. Ik geniet zonder meer van de lichamelijke vorm van liefde die we delen, daar valt niet over te twisten. Nail kan mij de hemel laten zien met zijn aanraking, en ik weet dat ik hem evenveel genot schenk. Maar het is niet genoeg meer, ik wil meer.
O, ik zou de rest van mijn leven bij Nail blijven om samen met hem te leven in zonde, daar bestaat geen twijfel over. Maar ik wil zekerheid, het recht hebben om te zeggen dat hij van mij is, voor altijd. Ik wil niet langer in twijfel omtrent mijn toekomst leven. Ik wil weten waar ik aan toe ben, en n keer de pijn voelen om daarna te herstellen en verder te gaan met mijn leven. 
En dat zal ik Nail duidelijk moeten maken. Hoe dit onze relatie zal benvloeden weet ik niet. Omdat ik nooit eerder meer heb geist dan trouw van Nail, wat hij overigens als vanzelfsprekende beschouwt, weet ik niet hoe hij zal reageren. Of hij me midden in mijn gezicht zal uitlachen, of hij bij me weg gaat Ik weet het niet Maar ik zal nooit toestaan dat ik als tweede viool moet fungeren. Al zou ik willen, mijn hart kan het niet verdragen. Als ik hem heb wil ik hem helemaal voor mezelf en als dat niet kan zal ik hem los laten. Een eenzame traan die mijn treur verwoord rolt naar beneden. Ik kan niet eens denken aan het verlies dat ik misschien zal lijden, zonder pijn te voelen in mijn hart. Hoe zal ik het dan overleven als hij echt weggaat? Ik zal wel moeten, het leven zal doorgaan, zich niets aantrekkend van mijn kommer.
Een vreemd aspect in mijn relatie met Nail is het feit dat we elkaar nooit hebben verteld hoe we voor elkaar voelen. Ik houd van hem met alles wat ik in me heb, maar nooit heb ik het hardop uitgesproken. De vier woordjes die niet eens de volle betekenis van mijn gevoelens voor hem kunnen omschrijven hebben vaak op het puntje van mijn tong gebrand, maar steeds heb ik ze terug geslikt. Ik durf ze niet uit te spreken, bang voor de ongemakkelijke stilte die op mijn liefdesverklaring zou kunnen volgen. Laf misschien, maar met mijn frle hart kan niet anders. Lijfsbehoud
Waarom kan het leven niet simpeler zijn, waarom moet de buiten wereld onze illusie verstoren? De nuchtere ik schud me wakker. Het kan niet anders Het is vanzelfsprekend dat dit dilemma aan de orde zou komen. 

Ik hoor de deur dichtslaan, Nail is thuis gekomen. Snel veeg ik een traan weg en sta op. 
`Hier zit jeHij loopt naar me toe en slaat zijn armen om me heen.
`Ik heb je gemist, 7biba.Ik kijk omhoog en zie zijn warme blik.
`Ik jou ook. Ik druk mijn gezicht tegen zijn borst. Nail duwt mij van zich af, pakt mijn hand en trekt me naar het bed. Hij gaat zitten en duwt mij naast zich.
`IkIk weet dat je er niet over wilt praten, maar ik heb een ticket gekocht Ik houd mijn adem in, even is het doodstil in de kamer. `Ook n voor jouIk houd mijn ogen gericht op onze vingers die zich automatisch verstrengeld hebben. Ik haal diep adem, trek mijn vingers los en sta op.
`Ik heb al gezegd dat ik niet met je mee wil gaan. 
Nail kijkt me onbegrijpend aan, `Waarom niet?
Ongemakkelijk begin ik te ijsberen.
`Omdat ik daar niets te zoeken hebIk wil gewoon niet! Dat heb ik al een keer eerder gezegd, en ik ben niet van gedachten veranderd.
Na il schraapt zijn keel. `Maar ik zal je missenIk wil niet weer drie weken zonder jou daar zijn.
Even voel ik mijn hart oplichten bij zijn bekentenis. Maar mijn nuchtere verstand laat me niet lang in mijn waanbeeld geloven. 
`Nee! Hoe kun je dat vragen Nail? Je weet dat het niet kan. Wil je me in een hotelletje wegstoppen om me op te zoeken als je libido opspeelt? Vraag ik sarcastisch. Ik zie Nails blik verkillen, mijn woorden hebben doel getroffen.`Houd op Lainae. Je weet dat het niet zo zal zijn.
`Oh, dan moet mij iets zijn ontgaan Want is dat niet precies hoe het nu is tussen ons?
Nail springt van het bed op en draait mij met een ruk naar zich toe.`Nee! Natuurlijk niet. Je maakt wat we delen goedkoop en vulgair.
Ruw duw ik hem van me af, mijn ogen spuwen vuur. 
`Doe niet zo hypocriet, man! Hoe noem jij dit dan? Het hoort niet! Dat weet jij net zo goed!
Nail schudt verwoed zijn hoofd. `Nee! Het is meer dan een nummertje om onze lust te bevredigen, veel meer! Ik voel toch hoe je op mij reageert, verdomme!Zijn woorden sneren door mijn hart.`Ik voel lust! Precies hetzelfde als dat jij voelt als je bij me in bed stapt! Denk je dat ik achterlijk ben Nail? Denk je dat ik niet weet dat je familie in Marokko een eerzaam bruidje voor je zal uitzoeken en dat je dan zonder mekkeren met haar trouwt?
Nails ogen branden nu even intens als de mijne. Hij stapt op me af. `Ik dacht dat je mij onderhand wel kende Lainae. Ik heb nooit, nooit minzaam over jou gepraat, gedacht. Ik respecteer je... En nee, ik zal mezelf niet laten uithuwelijken aan een vrouw die ik nooit eerder heb gezien om voor de rest van mijn leven mijn keuze te betreuren.
Verslagen ga ik weer op het bed zitten. `Wat wil je dan wel Nail? Vertel het me want ik weet het niet
Hij wend zijn blik af. `Ik weet alleen n ding en dat is dat ik je niet wil opgeven. Misschien vertel ik het je niet vaak genoeg, maar ik geef heel erg veel om je Lainae. En ik weet niet wat er mis is gegaan waardoor je denkt dat ik je mee wil nemen omdat ik niet 3 kilometer verwijderd wil zijn van mijn bevredigingsbron, maar dat is nooit bij me opgekomen. Misschien heb ik je dat idee wel gegeven omdat ik als de eerste beste klootzak je van je eer heb beroofd. Ik weet het niet Hij haalt zijn handen door zijn haar en knielt voor me neer.
`Ik houd van je LainaeHeel erg veel.
Ik stik bijna in een snik. God wat heb ik die woorden nodig, wat heb ik wanhopig naar ze verlangd 
Ik leg mijn handen rond Nails gezicht, de tranen vinden hun weg naar beneden.
`Waarom heb je dat nooit eerder gezegd!Vraag ik snikkend en druk zijn gezicht tegen mijn borst. Nail rukt zich los tilt mij in zijn armen en legt mij achterover op het bed. Hij gaat boven op mij liggen en buigt zijn hoofd over me heen.
`Jij hebt het anders ook nooit gezegdIk zie de onzekerheid in zijn ogen, hij voelt het echt
`Ik houd van je, vanaf het begin. Ik zou mezelf nooit aan je hebben gegeven als dat niet zo was. Er verschijnt een scheef lachje rond zijn mond, het lachje waarmee hij mijn hart voor zich heeft gewonnen. Stralend lach ik terug. Nail tilt mijn kin op, zonder zijn blik af te wenden laat hij zijn lippen vlinderzacht op die van mij neerzakken. Ik ben tot in het diepste van mijn wezen geroerd Al mijn onrust en zorgen zijn voor niets geweest, hij houdt van me!

----------


## Soussia'86

PRACHTIG!

I'm going crazy over here  :maf2:  ...

Thella, beslama

----------


## Laimela

Shokran  :grote grijns: 

P.s: Dont get crazy  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Shokran 
> 
> P.s: Dont get crazy *


Te laat  :oog:

----------


## Sou

Hij houd van haar....  :handbang:  Oh yeah!!  :tong uitsteken: 


Laimela...What a master piece!!



Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Laimela

Thanx Sou  :grote grijns: 

Kus Laima

----------


## The_Alicia

Yeahhhhh he loves her  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  

De manier hoe je schrijft is precies goed, niets er aan veranderen hoor.  :Iluvu:  

Grtz,
Alicia

----------


## ashanti1

[[[GLOW=skyblue]COLOR=darkred]SIZE=4] bahibek aaaaah[/SIZE] [/COLOR[/GLOW] ]

----------


## Naima_xx

alsjeblieftttttttttttttt, ga snel verder!!!!!!!!!!!
Ik kan gewoon niet meer wachten!!!
Ga verder!!!!

Boussa Naima

----------


## mocrogirl16

GA GAUW VERDER::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## Laimela

Ik ben bezig ladies  :grote grijns: 

Thanx voor jullie reacties  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Laimela

*Een paar maanden later* 

Met weemoed staar ik naar de helse regendruppels die vinnig tegen het raam tikken. Je zou denken dat het zonnetje zou doorbreken nu het bijna zomer is, maar nee hoor niks daarvan. Regen, regen en nogmaals regen! Vannacht is het begonnen en nu het avond is het nog niet opgehouden. Het Nederlands klimaat is verraderlijk en nat. De kans op neerslag blijft het hele jaar door hetzelfde. `Wat een weertjeVerzucht ik. Ik keer de sijpelende regendruppels de rug toe en loop naar de keuken. 
In de keuken ruikt het heerlijk door de kruidige geur die de lasagne in de oven verspreidt. Om de vette maaltijd wat lichter te maken besluit ik er een eenvoudige salade bij te serveren. Ik pak een krop ijsbergsla, een komkommer en wat kerstomaatjes. Ik snijd de groenten in grove stukjes en besprenkel het geheel met wat slasaus. In een handomdraai heb een kleurige salade op tafel, die perfect gaat met de lasagne. Tevreden met mijn werk leg ik alles weg om het weer tevoorschijn te toveren als Nail thuis komt. Ik kijk naar de wijzers op mijn horloge, 17.20 uur. Nail kan dus elk moment thuis komen. Omdat in de keuken alles gedaan is, ga ik voor de televisie zitten om tijd te doden. Al gauw dwalen mijn gedachten weg. 
De afgelopen maanden zijn heerlijk geweest. Nog nooit heb ik me zo goed gevoeld, geen angst meer om verlaten te worden. Geen slapeloze nachten, hoewel Slapeloze nachten zijn er nog regelmatig, alleen kom ik nu niet aan slapen toe door Nail die zichzelf alweer als onverzadigbaar heeft bewezen, en niet door gepieker over het nabije einde. God in de hemel wat houd ik van die man! De omvang van mijn hart is gigantisch en helemaal gevuld met onvoorwaardelijke liefde voor Nail 
Er verschijnt een glimlach op mijn gezicht als ik me voorstel hoe Nail de keuken binnenstapt en me in zijn armen sluit. Hoe hij dan zijn neus zal optrekken als hij de bekende geur herkent die in de keuken hangt, om zich uiteindelijk te realiseren dat ik zijn lievelingsmaaltijd heb bereid. Ik kan zijn warme lippen al in mijn hals voelen als beloning voor mijn uitsloven Ik sluit mijn ogen, ga achterover liggen en geef me over aan mijn dagdroom Na die kus zal hij 
Ik ben zo in mijn zoete dromen verzonken dat ik de voordeur niet hoor dicht gaan. Het geluid van de naderende voetstappen hoor ik evenmin. Pas als ik Nails lippen tegen mijn oor voel drukken keer ik terug naar het heden.`Slaap je zina?Fluistert hij in mijn oor en knabbelt plagend aan mijn oorlelletje. Ah dat voelt beter dan welke droom ook Ik open mijn ogen en staar in de adembenemende kijkers van mijn geliefde. `Ik ben klaarwakkerFluister ik hees en ontmoet de warme lippen die zich verlangend aan de mijne vastzuigen. Een moment later wordt ik haast geplet tussen Nails lichaam en de zachte bekleding van de bank.`Ik hou zoveel van je, LainaeZoveelMet elk woord gaat een hete kus gepaard die mijn gezonde verstand, dat me influistert dat het eten koud word, uitschakelt en me vult met verlangen.`Ik hou nog meer van jou, liefste.Fluister ik, nu ik nog de kracht heb om een samenhangende zin te formuleren. Met een hongerige ruk trekt Nail aan mijn hemdje dat kleinmoedig meegeeft. Bevend van verwachting kijk ik toe als hij het hemdje daarna ongeduldig over mijn heupen naar beneden trekt, totdat ik op mijn minuscuul slipje na naakt ben. Begerig laat hij zijn brandende blik over mijn lichaam glijden en laat mijn lijf roze opvlammen. Dan omsluit hij met zijn grote handen mijn borsten en kneed het warme vlees. Hijgend laat ik hem begaan en kreun genietend als hij zijn handen in mijn lokken klauwt en zich over mij heen buigt om mijn mond te plunderen. Het gevoel van zijn warme trui tegen mijn naakte bovenlichaam prikkelt mijn verlangen, waardoor ik tegen Nail aan kronkel in een smeekbede om meer 
Als ik me licht in mijn hoofd voel worden door gebrek aan zuurstof haalt Nail zijn lippen van de mijne. Hij staat op, omvat mijn middel en tilt me op. Ik klamp me aan hem vast, begraaf mijn gezicht in zijn hals om me als een volleerde vampier tegoed te doen aan zijn zachte huid. Mijn handen woelen rusteloos door zijn zachte haren totdat ik de behoefte om zijn naakte huid te voelen nier meer kan onderdrukken en mijn vingers in de hals van de zachte trui laat glijden om mijn nagels over zijn vel te krassen. Mijn lippen en tanden gaan onverstoorbaar verder met hun werk aan zijn hals 
Ik bedwing een vals lachje als Nail een kreetje slaakt omdat ik mijn scherpe tanden te diep in zijn huid heb laten zinken. Ik heb hem gebrandmerkt bedenk ik tevreden. 
Ik voel me op een perverse manier tevreden met het litteken. Ik vind het heerlijk om mijn stempel op hem te zetten tijdens ons liefdesspel. Zijn rug die ik met krassen bewerk als het genot haast niet meer te verdragen is en hals zijn het slachtoffer van mijn obsessie. Met twinkelende ogen van triomf kijk ik naar de bloeduitstorting op de zijkant van zijn hals. 

Nail die vergelding wil voor de tandafdruk in zijn hals, gooit me hard op het bed.`Kleine heks!Met een onverstoorbare grijns kijk ik toe als hij de trui over zijn hoofd trekt en zijn broek losmaakt. Als geen enkel kledingstuk hem nog kan belemmeren in zijn wil, keert hij terug naar mij en rukt het slipje van mijn lijf. `Wat moet ik nou zeggen als mijn collegas me morgen uithoren?Vraagt hij en buigt zich dreigend over me heen.`Vertel ze maar dat je erom vroegFluister ik hees en glimlach hem stralend toe. Grinnikend schud Nail zijn hoofd en grijpt mijn handen in een ijzeren greep vast. Genietend van de macht die hij heeft over mijn weerloze lichaam duwt hij mijn armen tegen het matras, kijkt me ondeugend aan en laat zijn lippen op mijn buik neerkomen. Ik sluit mijn ogen en concentreer me op het genot dat zijn lippen die over mijn ribben zwerven me bezorgen. Ik slaak een hees kreetje als hij zonder waarschuwing in mijn borst bijt. Dit kon ik verwachten, denk ik glimlachend. Als Nail dan nog eens hard op mijn tepel zuigt voert er een schok door mijn lichaam van genoegen. 
Nail laat mijn handen los, heft zijn hoofd en bedekt mijn half geopende lippen met de zijne. Ik laat mijn handen over de gespannen spieren van zijn borst glijden, mijn benen sla ik om zijn heupen. De spanning in mijn lichaam stijgt. Met heel mijn hart wil ik zijn kracht voelen en hem laten voelen hoe wanhopig veel ik om hem geefOok Nail kan niet meer wachten en verheft zich boven mij om zijn positie te vinden. Ik duw mijn heupen omhoog en kom de zijne tegemoet, waardoor onze verlangende lichaam worden verenigd. Als Nail dieper in me stoot gooi ik mijn hoofd achterover en krom mijn rug als ik word overweldigd door het gevoel gevuld te zijn. Nail buigt zich over me heen en drukt een kus op mijn kruin. Dat tedere gebaar, midden in de hevigheid in onze strijd, maakt dat mijn hart opspringt 

Het ritme van onze bewegingen wordt onstuimiger en heviger naarmate het verlangen bevrediging te vinden dringender word. 
Nail heeft zijn ogen gesloten, maar de trekken op zijn gezicht verraden zijn genot. Immens tevreden met mijn vermogen hem genot te schenken sluit ik ook mijn ogen en wacht op mijn climax. Nail drukt een natte kus in mijn bezwete hals, `Ana ben7ibek 7bibaHijgt hij in mijn oor en laat me met een laatste stoot de finish bereiken. 
Ik weet niet hoe lang we daar verstrengeld hebben gelegen, loom en tevreden, maar plotseling herinner ik me mijn maaltijd. De salade zal nu wel helemaal slap zijn, `Het eten is koud door jou.Fluister ik tegen Nailss borst en por hem in zijn ribben. Nail lacht schunnig en slaat zijn armen om me heen.`We eten straks wel, zina

----------


## Adonis

weer een pracht van een vervolg sokran ga je snel verder  :tik:

----------


## Soussia'86

Ja was een prachtig vervolg!

Dikke kus, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

Thanx voor jullie reacties!

Ik zal proberen vanavond een vervolg te plaatsen  :grote grijns: 

Kus Laima

----------


## Laimela

De warme zonnestralen snijden door de dunne vitrage om neer te komen op mijn naakte schouders. De warmte van de stralen maakt me loom en soezerig. Ik slaak een gelukzalige zucht en draai me op mijn buik om verder te slapen. Opeens voel ik een hand over mijn rug glijden. `We moeten opstaan om te pakken, liefste.Fluistert Nail in mijn oor. Ik grom wat en druk mijn hoofd dieper in het kussen. Hij gaat half over me heen liggen en drukt een natte kus in mijn hals.`Opstaan, luilak.Ik draai me langzaam om en doe een oog open. Nail duwt de zwarte lokken uit mijn gezicht en kust me teder op mijn mond.`Ik kan niet wachten tot we er zijn, Lainae. Er is zoveel dat ik je wil laten zien. Waar mijn familie woont, het dorpje waar ik ben geboren Ik glimlach om zijn enthousiasme en druk een kus op zijn mond om hem het zwijgen op te leggen.`Ik wil het dolgraag zien. Alles! Maar je moet nu van me af anders plet je me nog.Nail kijkt me beduusd aan. Als zijn hersenen mijn woorden hebben verwerkt schuift hij van me af en schenkt me een sexy glimlach. Hij drukt nog een stevige zoen op mijn lippen en verdwijnt dan naar de badkamer. Breed grijnzend kijk ik hem na en kom langzaam overeind. Ik sla een zwarte kimono die tot net boven mijn knien reikt over mijn lichaam en maak de deur die naar het balkon lijdt open. 
Het is eind juni. In de tuin groeit het onkruid tussen de rozen en tjilpen de vogels aan n stuk door. Prachtig vind ik deze tijd van het jaar. Al de kleurige bloemen, de temperatuur zonder twijfel is de zomer het mooiste jaargetijde in het jaar. Ik vraag me af of het even warm zal zijn in Marokko vast wel, warmer nog. Tenslotte is het weer daar tropisch in de zomer. Sinds is de verongelukking van mijn gezin vier jaar geleden heb ik niet meer de behoefte gevoeld om mijn vaderland te bezoeken. Het lijkt zo zinloos, nu mijn gezin er niet meer is. 
Maar 7ena Fatima is er nog. Er voert een warm gevoel door mijn lichaam bij de gedachte aan mijn oma. Wat was ik gek op haar, en zij op mij. Ik vermoed dat ze zo verzot op me was door het feit dat ik zo braaf en meegaand was, deze eigenschappen worden natuurlijk in hoge mate gewaardeerd door mensen die rechtzinnig zijn. En mijn oma was rechtzinnig, rechtzinnig en lief. Het oude vrouwtje met haar kromme wandelsokje liet geen kans voorbij gaan om me te vertellen hoe trots ze op me was
Mijn orthodoxe grootmoeder zal wel anders piepen als ze weet hoe ik nu leef. Ze zal me hoogst waarschijnlijk onzedelijk vinden, een lellebel. Ze zal van me walgen, net als de familie van Nail. Een meisje dat in hun ogen in strijd is met de ethiek, zal nooit geaccepteerd kunnen woorden door zij die zijn blijven steken in de evolutie. Ofschoon Nail verwesterd is omdat hij hier is opgegroeid is dit bij zijn familie, die naar zijn eigen zeggen hoofdzakelijk in de bergen woont in een dorpje vlakbij Nador, anders. Maar ik zal de afkeurende blikken, het gefluisterde geroddel dat zal stokken als ik een kamer binnen stap, verdragen. Per slot van rekening ben ik een sterke vrouw, denk ik moedig. Jah, ik kan best tegen een stootje! De mening van die oppervlakkige mensen die alleen naar de buitenkant kijken, houdt mijn geest niet bezig. Ik frons mijn hoofd en slaak een meelijwekkende zucht. Dat is niet waar, het doet er wel toe wat ze van me denken. Ik wil dat ze me opnemen in hun familie en er helemaal bij horen. Ik zal me gekwetst voelen als ze wreed zijn, als ze me buitensluiten 
De kans dat ik dan ook geaccepteerd word in zijn familie is vrijwel nihil. Ik zal er onbewust op hopen, ernaar verlangen, omdat hun acceptatie van mij de enige kans is op een toekomst met Na il. Ik heb onze situatie vaak overdacht en van alle invalshoeken bekeken. Als Nail voor mij kiest en zijn familie de rug keert, zal hij eronder lijden, en uiteindelijk onze relatie. Dat is dus geen optie. Hoewel ik het verschrikkelijk vind om toe te geven, of er alleen maar aan te denken; de wending die ons leven zal nemen ligt in de handen van Nails familieleden Ik slaak een diepe zucht. Ik kan alleen maar op het beste hopen, en bidden dat Na il s liefde voor mij sterk genoeg is om dit te doorstaan. 

Ik keer me en loop naar de badkamer, waar Nail net onder de douche vandaan komt. Hij grijnst naar me en slaat een handdoek om zijn heupen. Als hij dichterbij komt zie ik dat hij zich niet heeft afgedroogd, druppeltjes water druppen van zijn haar op zijn schouders, om van daar over zijn borst te glijden. Gebiologeerd volg ik de bewegingen van het vocht, niet in staat mijn ogen af te wenden. Nail grinnikt en neemt me in zijn armen. Zijn lichaam is ijskoud, wat me een gilletje van schrik doet slaken. `Heb je met koud water gedoucht?Vraag ik verwondert en probeer me uit zijn greep los te maken.`Jah, het was hemels. Misschien moet jij het ook doen. Het water is heerlijk koel en fris.Fluistert hij en duwt zijn neus in mijn hals. Wat voel ik me breekbaar en teer als hij me zo in zijn armen neemt, mijn veilige haven. Ik moet onwillekeurig lachen als Nail zijn handen onder mijn kimono probeert te steken, zijn begeerte zal nooit ten volle gevoed kunnen worden bedenk ik peinzend. Ik voel een rilling van opwinding door mijn lichaam gaan, als zijn hand over mijn bovenbeen glijdt. Maar het kan niet, als we weer in bed belanden, komen we er niet meer uit en missen we onze vlucht. Ik maak me los, druk ik snel een kusje op zijn lippen en duw hem weg. `Ik ga douchenWeer probeert Nail me te grijpen. `Mag ik je assisteren?Vraagt hij verleidelijk. `Nee! Snel glip ik in de douchecabine en sluit het deurtje.

----------


## Soussia'86

Leuk vervolg, is wel spannend... Ik hoop dat Na'il zijn familie niet moeilijk doet. 
(I know, it's just a story)

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## The_Alicia

Het is idd een leuk vervolg. Ze schrijft ook zo goed, dat het net echt lijkt. Ik hoop ook dat zijn familie haar niet afstoot, maar vrees het ergste. Ik vind het dan echt minder, ze heeft haar ouders al verloren. Maar goed,...Laimela maak mij en je lezers blij met weer een vervolg. Thanx  :hardlach:  

Ciaooo

----------


## Adonis

ja whollah ga please snel verder als je wil en een langervervolg  :plet:   :tik:

----------


## Sou

Nu maar hopen dat zijn familie lief gaat doen... :frons: 



Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Zina_Ada

echt mooi geschreven, wollah!!! Ga zo door meisje !!!

Beslama Ada

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie geweldige reacties, het vervolg is onderweg.

Dikke kus Laima

----------


## Laimela

Ik kijk om me heen en probeer het affreuze gevoel dat ik heb te verjagen. Ik voel me akelig, niet op mijn plaats mijn blik glijdt over het landschap. Ik voel me misselijk worden, niet alleen door de roekeloze rijstijl van de taxichauffeur, maar ook door een plotseling gevoel van herkenning Het opvliegende rode zand, de cactussen, de brandende zon precies zoals het die dag is geweest. Alles lijkt hetzelfde gebleven, alsof de tijd stil is blijven staan. Het beeld van de bebloede lichamen van mijn familieleden dringt zich aan me op. Ondanks de hitte, trekt er een huivering door me heen. Hoe zou mijn leven eruit hebben gezien als zij nog zouden leven? Zou ik Nail dan hebben ontmoet? Zou ik dan een minder grote hekel hebben aan het miezerige wegennet van mijn vaderland, waar al mijn dierbaren hun dood hebben gevonden? Op deze vragen waar ik al meerdere keren mijn hoofd over heb gebroken weet ik geen antwoord. Het is zinloos erover te piekeren. Wat weg is kun je niet terughalen Wat gebeurd is kun je niet terugdraaien Dat weet ik maar al tegoed, tenslotte leef ik al bijna vijf jaar met het verlies. Het leven is onvoorspelbaar en hard. Je moet er het beste van maken en dankbaar zijn voor hetgeen je nu hebt. En dat ben ik, dankbaar ik ben dankbaar voor Nail, hij is mijn alles Mijn geliefde, mijn beste vriend, alles wat ik nodig heb om gelukkig te leven zit in hem. Ik voel mijn rug stijf worden van spanning als ik denk aan alles wat mis kan gaan tijdens ons verblijf hier. Ik ben me bewust van het feit dat zoveel tegen zit, maar wat me werkelijk wanhopig maakt is de onmacht die ik over deze hele situatie heb. Ik kan alles verliezen zonder dat ik er enig aandeel in heb gehad

Ik schud mijn hoofd, sluit mijn ogen en veeg mijn klamme handen aan mijn jurkje af. Ik had niet moeten komen schiet het door me heen. `Lainae? Gaat het wel met je, liefste?
Ik open mijn ogen en probeer te lachen.
`Ja, best. Ik heb het alleen een beetje benauwd.
Ik kijk afgunstig naar Nails onbezwete huid, zelfs zijn kleren zijn ongekreukt. Hij geniet van de warmte en lijkt nergens last van te hebben. Ik slaak een diepe zucht en schuif van hem af. Wat verlang ik naar een koude douche Alles plakt, mijn haar in mijn nek, mijn jurkje kleeft aan mijn lichaam en mijn ondergoed is doorweekt Ik voel me een bezweet varken naast een frisse pauw. Wat zou ik er nu veel voor over hebben om een man te zijn. Dan zou niemand raar opkijken als ik mijn borst ontblootte om het broze briesje op mijn bezwete huid te voelen. Dromerig denk ik aan de privacy van een kamer waar koud water staat en een comfortabel bed om van de reis te bekomen. Als we nog langer in deze brandende hitte rijden zal ik een zonnesteek oplopen. Niet echt bevorderen voor de toch al niet gewaardeerde vakantie.

`Hoe lang nog?Vraag ik met een schorre stem van uitdroging. Nail grijpt mijn haren en duwt de lokken boven mijn hoofd. Ik zucht van genot als het zachte briesje langs mijn verhitte huid strijkt. Waarom heb ik dat niet eerder bedacht?
`Nog een minuutje of tien lieverd. Hou nog even vol.Fluistert hij in mijn oor en kust me vluchtig op mijn kruin. Ik duw hem weg en kijk snel of de onbekwame chauffeur iets heeft gemerkt. Ik zucht van opluchting als ik zie dat de man helemaal opgaat in zijn laakbare rijstijl. Ik zoek in mijn handtasje naar een elastiek en probeer Nails blik te negeren. Als ik een elastiek heb gevonden, grijp ik mijn haar bij elkaar en maak het vast in een slordige knot boven mijn hoofd. Ik kijk op en zie dat Nail zijn blik niet heeft afgewend. 
`Ik was vergeten hoe warm het hier isZeg ik onbeholpen als zijn blik vragend wordt.
`We zijn er zo.Hij buigt naar me toe, `Dan kunnen we je opfrissen en een gezamenlijke douche nemen.Vervolgt hij ontdeugend en veegt het zweet van mijn nek. Het schaamrood stijgt naar mijn kaken. Kwaad knik ik naar de chauffeur.
`Je mag niet zo praten in het bijzijn van anderen!Sis ik. Nail schiet in de lach.
`Maar liefste, die man verstaat me toch niet.Nijdig knijp ik in zijn hand als hij die op mijn bovenbeen wil leggen. 
`Hij is niet achterlijk hoor. Grinnikend haalt hij zijn hand weg en kijkt bewonderend op me neer. Ik richt mijn aandacht op de heuvels die we voorbij rijden en negeer hem.
`Hoever ligt het hotel waarin wij logeren van jouw ouderlijk huis?Vraag ik gespannen als we een woonwijk binnen rijden.
`Niet zo ver. Het is een wandeling van niet meer dan tien minuten. Ik slik een brok weg.

In de haast drie uur durende vliegreis hier naartoe hebben we gediscussieerd over onze verblijfplaats tijdens onze vakantie. Nail vindt het belachelijk om een kamer te huren in een hotel wanneer zijn ouders een groot huis hebben met genoeg kamers voor een heel leger. Hij maakte me duidelijk dat hij bij zijn ouders wil logeren zoals hij altijd al heeft gedaan. Vinnig heb ik toen gezegd dat het me niet interesseert waar hij slaapt, maar dat ik niet van plan ben daar te slapen. Nadat Nail een diepe zucht heeft geslaakt, heeft hij toegegeven dat hij het onmogelijke van me vraagt. 
Ik begrijp best dat zijn begeestering hem al het rationele doet vergeten, maar ik zie de dingen glashelder. Ik kan me niet opdringen aan mensen die ik nooit eerder heb gezien. Vooral niet aan de mensen die zo een hoge rang hebben in het leven van Nail. Uiteindelijk zijn we het eens geworden over de huur van een hotelkamer dicht bij zijn ouderlijk huis, zodat hij niet ver hoeft te reizen om zijn familieleden te zien. 

De weg wordt smaller maar de taxichauffeur past de snelheid waarmee we over de onzekere wegen schuren niet aan. Ik word tegen Nail aangedrukt als de hij een plotselinge bocht neemt. Kwaad kijk ik naar het achterhoof van de man. Ik begin me nu serieus af te vragen in welke wildernis deze man zijn rijbewijs heeft gehaald. 
Mijn aandacht wordt afgeleid door Nail die even in mijn schouder knijpt en naar voren wijst.
`Zie ja dat rode gebouw? Daar gaan wij logeren.Ik staar naar het steeds groter wordende gebouw voor ons. Dat moet een sjiek hotel zij. Nail glimlacht trots naar me. 
`Het huis van mijn vader is veel mooier, maar dat zul je snel genoeg zelf zien. Ik knijp mijn ogen waarschuwend samen. 
`Verpest het nou niet.Ik ben niet opgewassen tegen nog een ruzie, niet nu ik me zo afgemat voel. Nail steekt inschikkelijk zijn handen op. 
`Ik zeg al niets meer. Het is alleen zo dat ik erg enthousiast ben over alles dat ik je het liefs meesleur naar mijn huis om je alles te laten zien. Het huis, ons landgoed, mijn familie
Ik slaak een diepe zucht. Was het maar zo gemakkelijk...
`Je weet niet hoe gelukkig je me maakt met het feit dat je dit allemaal met me wilt delen, liefste. Maar je moet weten dat onze relatie niet zo vanzelfsprekend is in de ogen van anderen. Zij zullen het iets smerigs vinden, mij veroordelen en op mij neerkijken. Jouw familie ook 
Nail draait met een ruk zijn hoofd weg en kijkt de andere kant op. Spijtig kijk ik naar zijn afgewende hoofd, waarom wil je er niet over praten Nail? Maalt het door mijn hoofd. Waarom negeer je het?
Mijn gemijmer wordt onderbroken door de abrupte stop van het voertuig. Meteen spring Nail uit de auto en begeeft zich met grote stappen naar de bagagebak. De sprieterige chauffeur stapt ook uit en maakt galant het portier voor me open. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauwen kijk ik naar de man op. Dus dat weet je wel? 
`Shokran. Ik stap uit en kijk om me heen. Het rode gebouw waar we voor staan, zag er in de verte al imposant uit maar van deze afstand is het gewoon machtig. De Marokkaanse bouwstijl is prachtig en doet me verlangen de binnenkant te bestuderen. Nail betaalt de taxichauffeur en komt naast me staan. 
`Het is geweldig. Fluister ik vol ontzag. Nail grinnikt om de verdwaasde uitdrukking op mijn gezicht en trekt me mee naar de brede voordeuren. 

Ons avontuur is begonnen

----------


## Soussia'86

Prachtig vervolg, ik kan me helemaal inleven in het verhaal.
Nu hoop ik dat het niet misloopt met hun relatie...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Prachtig vervolg, ik kan me helemaal inleven in het verhaal.
> Nu hoop ik dat het niet misloopt met hun relatie...
> 
> Thella, beslama *


Bedankt voor je reactie zina

Kus Laima

----------


## Sou

Geweldig...prachtig geschreven!!



Thalla,
Sou

----------


## The_Alicia

:zozo:  Prachtig vervolg,...

Thella Beslama,
 :zwaai:

----------


## Adonis

ja het was weer een goed vervolg maar laat ons niet te lang wachten.  :knipoog:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Rahila

n woord heb je nodig voor dit verhaal
PRACHTIG!!!!!

schrijf zo vlug je kan weer verder 
groetjes Rahila

----------


## Laimela

Sou, The_Alicia, casablanca1 en Rahila, bedankt voor jullie reacties! Ik ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder. 

Kus Laima

----------


## Zina_Ada

spannend... schrijf snel verder  :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

Beslama Ada  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Zina_Ada_ 
> *spannend... schrijf snel verder   
> 
> Beslama Ada *


Thanx voor je reactie zina 

Kus Laima

----------


## Laimela

Na een verkoelende douche, liggen Nail en ik in bed. De ventilator brengt een zacht briesje voort, waardoor het tempratuur in de kamer ideaal is. Nail trekt me dicht tegen zich aan en drukt een kus op mijn slapen. Ik probeer mijn ogen open te houden, maar dat mislukt jammerlijk. Ik ben afgepeild door de vermoeiende reis mijn ogen vallen als vanzelf dicht. 

Een paar uur later word ik gewekt door Nails stem. Gedesorinteerd kijk ik verdwaasd om me heen. Ik moet lang hebben geslapen, want het begint al te schemeren. De deur die naar het balkon lijdt staat open, maar Nail zie ik nergens staan. Weer hoor ik zijn stem. Ik sta op en sla het witte laken om me heen. Ik loop naar het balkon en zie Nail dat tegen de balustrade aangeleund staan. Hij is druk en gesprek en lijkt mij niet op te merken. Hij praat Arabisch, `Ja ik ben veilig aangekomen. Om een uur op twaalf in de middag. Wat? Nee, ik zit in een hotel Nee, mam er is niks mis met het huis De reis heeft me vermoeid, ik wou eerst wat uitrusten.Verdomme! Het gezeik begint nu al.`Ik kom snel mam. Ja, ik heb jullie heel erg gemist. Ik kom morgen ochtend Nee, vandaag niet, het is al bijna donker Ja, morgen vroeg, dat beloof ik. Ok, beslemma, ma.Hij slaakt en diepe zucht en laat de telefoon in zijn broekzak glijden. Geruisloos stap ik het balkon op. Ik trek het laken dichter om mijn lichaam en hard mezelf tegen de zoveelste confrontatie. Ik kijk naar Nail zoals hij daar nu staat, met ontbloot bovenlijf, een prachtig bovenlijf. Met zijn olijfkleurige huid en donkere haren is hij subliem. De spieren in zijn rug zijn gespannen, wat zijn onrust verraad. Het mensdom gaat op vakantie om tot rust te komen, wij daarentegen hebben geen moment rust gehad. Op mijn tenen ga ik vlak achter Nail staan en sla mijn armen om zijn middel. Zijn spieren spannen zich tot het uiterste van verassing en veren langzaam terug als ik mijn wang tegen de warme huid van zijn rug leg. `Was dat je moeder?Vraag ik voorzichtig en streel vederlicht over zijn armen. Nail verstijft en hij draait zich langzaam naar me om. `Jah Ze begrijpt niet waarom ik nu niet bij haar ben. Ik doe een stap terug en kijk met geveinsde interesse naar het mooie uitzicht dat het gebouw vanaf deze hoogte bied. `Lainae.?Zijn hese stem klinkt beklemd. Ik kijk in zijn ogen en zie onzekerheid die hij probeert te verbergen met een gemaakte glimlach. 
Ik haal diep adem. Dat ik niet in het huis van zijn vader wil slapen is n ding, maar Nail is hier gekomen om zoveel mogelijk tijd door te brengen met zijn familie. Ik kan toch niet van hem verwachten dat hij voortdurend bij me blijft. Hij houdt al genoeg rekening met mijn gevoelens en wensen. Daarom zou ik hetzelfde voor hem moeten doen, en bovendien red ik me prima zonder hem. Ik wil de graven van mijn familieleden opzoeken. Ook wil ik naar Berkane gaan, daar waar mijn ouders geboren en getogen zijn en wij onze zomers doorbrachten. Jah, er zijn genoeg kwesties die mijn aandacht vragen en kunnen afleiden. Misschien zal mijn verblijf hier zelfs aangenaam worden. Bijna overtuig ik mezelf, bijna 
Ik kijk op naar Nail, ondanks zijn gemaakte glimlach zie ik zijn ongerustheid. Ook hij weet niet hoe het verder moet. Mijn hart maakt ets keuze, ik wil hem niet zo zien. Ik wil hem niet beperken in wat dan ook. Hij moet zich vrij voelen om datgene te doen dat hem vreugde brengt.

Ook ik speel mijn rol in deze poppenkast en forceer eveneens een glimlach.`Misschien moet je maar gaan Ik bedoel, ik vermaak me wel in mijn eentje. Ik wil mijn oma opzoeken in Berkane, en`Nee!Ruw word ik onderbroken door Nails diepe stem.`Als je zo nodig je grootmoeder moet bezoeken, zal ik je vergezellen.Vervolgt hij wat kalmer. Ik knipper verdwaasd met mijn ogen, `Maar Jij moet je eigen familie zien. Per slot van rekening heb je voor hen de zee overgestoken.Mijn stem is onvast ten gevolge van onzekerheid en verwarring die ik voel. Ik ken Nail door en door en ik weet als geen ander dat hij nu mijn begrip nodig heeft. En ik doe echt mijn best om begrip te tonen, maar het is zo verdomde moeilijk! Mijn verstand voert een inwendig gevecht met mijn hart. Mijn hart wil dat ik de woorden uitspreken die ons verlossen uit dit ongemak, maar mijn verstand maant mij tot rede Het is niet alleen aan mij om ja te zeggen en naar zijn ouderlijk huis te gaan. Ik onderken nu dat ik de vernedering en de pijn van een afwijzing aankan, alles wil ik doen om Nail bij me te houden kan ik aan. Maar mijn grootste angst is dat zijn afkerige familie hem aanzet tot het verbreken van onze relatie. Nu zij niets weten over mij kunnen ze onze relatie in geen enkel opzicht benvloeden, maar dat veranderd zodra ze iets weten. Ik huiver van angst bij de gedachte dat ze erachter zouden komen dat Nail en ik het bed delen. Nee dat mag nooit gebeuren, nooit!

Nail slaakt een diepe zucht en trekt me tegen zich aan. Ik sluit mijn ogen en leun tegen hem aan. Een tijd lang zeggen we niets, ieder in zijn eigen gedachten. Ik draai mijn hoofd en kijk angstig op naar Nail. Wat gaat er in zijn hoofd om, vraag ik me vertwijfeld af. Hij haalt diep adem en kijkt zorgwekkend op me neer, `We hebben het er niet meer over goed? Ik zal morgenochtend mijn familie bezoeken, ik zal ze uitleggen dat ik liever in het hotel logeer-Ik schud driftig mijn hoofd`Nee!Onderbreek ik hem heftig.` Je hebt me verteld dat je ernaar verlangt om weer thuis te zijn, om thuis te slapen temidden van je familieledenMijn stem breekt door de brok in mijn keel. Nail legt zijn hand op mijn achterhoofd en drukt me troostend tegen zich aan. Ik verwelkom zijn sussende strelingen op mijn rug en probeer mezelf in de hand te houden. `Ik had me dit zo anders voorgesteld.Ik zoek naar teleurstelling en verbittering in zijn woorden, maar ik vind ze niet. Toch staan zijn ogen droevig. 
Ik verman me en sla mijn armen stevig om zijn middel. `Nail ik vind het echt geen probleem als je daar slaapt. Ik red me primaNu is het zijn beurt om zijn hoofd te schudden. `Nee. Ik heb je niet meegenomen om van je afgezonderd te zijn. Ik meen het als ik zeg dat ik liever in het hotel slaap.Met opgetrokken wenkbrauwen kijk ik naar hem op, `Ok, ik slaap liever niet in een hotel maar ik slaap liever hier met jou in mijn armen dan daar in mijn eentje.Ik knik en laat mijn emoties de vrije loop. Ik kijk in zijn ogen en voel mijn hart overstromen van liefde voor deze geweldige man. Met een waterige glimlach staar ik in zijn geelbruine ogen, `Ik houd zoveel van je Nail.Ik leg mijn hand tegen zijn stoppelige wang en ga op mijn tenen staan om een zachte kus op zijn lippen te drukken. De kus is zo zoet, zoeter dan de zoetste kus die we ooit hebben gedeeld. De handeling is doordrenkt met liefdeblijk, ik voel de rauwheid en sensatie tot in mijn tenen. Dit is de kus die ik me altijd zal herinneren.
Nails handen glijden om mijn middel, met een zachte kreun druk ik me tegen hem aan. Alsof dat het teken is verdiept onze kus zich, we open gelijkertijd onze lippen om elkaar te proeven. Als onze tongen elkaar raken, voel ik het weer het gevoel bij iemand te horen.

----------


## Adonis

mooi gedaan gewoonweg prachtig ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat  :Wink:

----------


## Samieraatje

SOooooooooooooooooo 

Prachtig meisje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je hebt een supertalent!!  :duim: 

Ik ben je nieuwe fan 

Ga snel door het is een prachtig verhaal!!

Ik ben er helemaal ondersteboven van  :huil: 

Schrijf snel verder oke

Groetjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *mooi gedaan gewoonweg prachtig ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat *


Bedankt voor je reactie, casablanca1  :grote grijns: 




> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *SOooooooooooooooooo 
> 
> Prachtig meisje!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Je hebt een supertalent!! 
> 
> Ik ben je nieuwe fan 
> 
> ...


Shokran, ik zal snel verder gaan  :grote grijns: 

Kus Laima

----------


## Sou

:duim: !! Go on... :Smilie: 



Thalla,
Sou

----------


## elbi_girl

hey meid weer een top vervolgje xxx ga snel verder

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, dames

Ik zal snel weer wat schrijven

Kus Laima

----------


## The_Alicia

Prachtig,....keep going on.... :grote grijns: 

Alicia

----------


## Laimela

In het weekend staat er een vervolg InshaAllah.


Kus Laima

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *In het weekend staat er een vervolg InshaAllah.
> 
> 
> Kus Laima*


Ik wacht er met spanning op, je verhaal is gewoon prachtig, zelfs dat is nog te zacht uitgedrukt.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Samieraatje

:kusgrijs: 

Oke Groetjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Ik wacht er met spanning op, je verhaal is gewoon prachtig, zelfs dat is nog te zacht uitgedrukt.
> 
> Thella, beslama *


Shokran, zina

Samieraatje jij ook bedankt voor je reactie  :blauwe kus: 

Ik ga nu beginnen.

Kus Laima

----------


## Laimela

Het is zondag, een prachtige dag glimlachend kijk ik naar de zongebruinde mensen die ik voorbij loop. Ieder van hen loopt hier op straat met een missie, de n gaat werken, de ander loopt naar het strand. Weer anderen doen boodschappen, net als ik. Met een brede grijns op mijn smoel stap ik het kleine winkeltje van de plaatselijke bakker binnen. De heerlijke geur van vers gebakken brood dringt mijn neus binnen heerlijk. Nadat ik de breed grijnzende man heb laten wegkomen met een veel te hoge prijs voor een goebz, loop ik hoofdschuddend het winkeltje uit. Ik zal wel niet bruin genoeg zijn, daarom wist de man dat hij me kon afzetten. 
Corruptie, met dit verschijnsel heb ik veel te maken gehad de afgelopen twee weken. De winkeliers en kraampjeshouders weten meteen dat ze te maken hebben met een `toerist, het is een talent die ze bezitten. Schaamteloos voeren ze de prijs op en kijken hoe veel jij van plan bent te betalen voor een bepaald product. Nou ja, ik kan die dirhams missen dus zo erg vind ik het niet. Toch is het verkeerd.
Als je midden in Marokko vertoefd zie je hoe slecht het met onze land gaat. Overal lopen zwervers die je niet met rust laten totdat je ze een geldstuk toegooit. Als je jezelf niet in je onderhoud kunt voorzien ben je overgeleverd aan de liefdadigheid van mensen. Er is geen vangnet voor mensen die niet kunnen werken. Zwervers die hun trots inslikken om je een dirham te vragen maken dat ik dankbaar ben voor het feit dat ik legaal in Nederland woon. Ik begin de wanhoop te begrijpen waarmee meisjes en jongens zich proberen vast te klampen aan een Marokkaan uit Europa. Dat stemt mij verdrietelijk, want Marokko kan net zo goed een welvarend land zijn. Als de corruptie en oneerlijkheid op zou houden en de mensen zich zouden bezig houden met het opbouwen van dit mooie land. Marokkanen zouden zich verzorgd kunnen wanen, ons land zou economisch sterker worden. Er zouden genoeg banen zijn, mensen zouden niet willen emigreren om aan een land te ontsnappen waar de toekomst mogelijkheden zo gering zijn. Helaas zal ik allang zijn weggerot in mijn graf eer dit zal gebeuren. Toch heb ik hoop, ooit zal Marokko op de kaart staan als een bloeiend land

Ik trek het baseball petje dat me beschermt tegen de brandende zon dieper over mijn ogen en wandel over de onregelmatige straten naar het kleine pension waar Nail en ik al anderhalve week slapen. Omdat het hotel te duur werd en de en we dichter bij het strand wilden zijn hebben we onze kamer opgegeven en hebben onze intrek hier genomen. 
Ik open de voordeur en loop meteen door naar het keukentje. Nail is vanmorgen naar zijn familie vertrokken. De regeling die we hebben getroffen wat zijn ouders betreft lijkt te werken. Nail blijft nooit langer weg dan een paar uur, ik krijg niet eens de kans om hem te missen. Vreemd genoeg voel ik me helemaal niet eenzaam tijdens zijn afwezigheid. Dit komt doordat het strand op een loop afstand van minder dan vijf minuten hier vandaan ligt. Ook zijn er genoeg winkeltjes die ik uitspits naar souveniertjes. Ja, deze vakantie heeft zich goed uitgepakt. 

Tegen de avond komt Na il terug. Breed grijnzend stapt hij op me af en geeft me een klinkende zoen op mijn wang. Giechelend duw ik hem weg en ga een eindje van hem af staan.`Waar is dat voor? Vraag ik en ga op een stoel zitten. Nail ploft naast me neer op een andere stoel. De grijns wijkt niet van zijn gezicht. `Nora gaat dit weekend verloven! Nora is het vijf jaar jongere zusje van Nail. Ik weet nog dat hij me heeft verteld dat zijn zusje deze zomer wil verloven. Haar wens is dus vervuld. Ik wou dat het bij mij ook zo eenvoudig ging.
`Wat leuk! Gefeliciteerd.Nail glimlacht lief naar me en trekt mij op zijn schoot. `Wanneer wordt het feest gehouden? Vraag ik nieuwsgierig.`Aanstaande zaterdag.Jubelt Nail. Sjees zij zet er vaart achter, denk ik verwonderd.`Is dat niet een beetje korte dag? Nail schudt zijn hoofd, `Nee, het mormel heeft alles allang al geregeld. Ze wist al die tijd al dat haar liefje zou komen.Ik grinnik.`Tja, als ik haar was zou ik ook alles al hebben geregeld. Ik-Ik klap mijn mond dicht als ik besef wat ik heb gezegd. Ik kijk naar Nail, de blik in zijn ogen is vreemd. Even denk ik er schuld en spijt in te lezen, maar dan wend hij zich af. Verdomme! Ik wil helemaal niet zinspelen op een huwelijk. Ik wil Nail niet in een hoek manoeuvreren waarin hij uit schuldgevoel met me trouwt. Ik sta op en loop naar de kleine vijgenboom die behangen is met rijpe, donkere vijgen. Ik pluk er n en doe alsof ik druk bezig ben met het bestuderen van de vrucht. Even later komt Nail achter me staan, `Lainae? Er is nog iets dat ik je wil vragen.Zegt hij ongemakkelijk. Ik draai me naar hem om en kijk hem afwachtend aan,`Wat wil je me vragen? Hij neemt mijn handen in de zijne en slikt. Ik druk in zijn handen om hem aan te moedigen, `Wat?Hij slaakt een diepe zucht, `Ga je mee naar het verdovingsfeest van Nora?
Gefrustreerd gooi ik de vijg op de grond. Ik wil protesteren, weigeren. We hebben het hier immers al tientallen keren over gehad. Ik ga niet mee naar zijn ouderlijk huis en klaar. `Ik weet dat je mijn ouders niet persoonlijk wilt ontmoeten, maar bij zon feest zal niemand op je letten. Ze zullen denken dat je een familielid bent van de buren en-Ik schud mijn hoofd en onderbreek zijn relaas. `Maar ik ken daar niemand Nail knijpt in mijn handen, `Je kent mij, dat is meer dan genoeg. Daarbij zul je het vast prima vinden met mijn talloze nichtjes. Ze zijn erg vriendelijk.Ik knijp mijn ogen dicht. Ondanks mijn aanvankelijke afkeer neem ik de uitnodiging nu in overweging. Zal ik het wagen? Dit is mijn enige kans om zijn familie te leren kennen terwijl de aandacht niet op mij gevestigd is. Ik ben overigens erg nieuwsgierig naar iedereen. 
Nail tilt mijn kin op en kijkt haast smekend op me neer.`Asjeblieft? ik aarzel nog even, maar geef me dan gewonnen, `Ok, ik ga mee. Maar dan mag je me niet langer dan tien minuten alleen laten en zul je me niet tegenhouden als ik weg wil.Uitdagend kijk ik naar hem op en wacht op zijn protest. Tot mijn verassing blijft die uit. Nail slaat zijn armen om me heen en zwaait me door de tuin. Als hij me neer heeft gezet kust hij me hartstochtelijk en omvat mijn gezicht met zijn handen, `Als het aan mij ligt zul je nog geen seconde alleen zijn, liefste.Fluistert hij en drukt me tegen zich aan. Mijn bezorgdheid is weggenomen, glimlachend duw ik mijn gezicht tegen zijn borst.

----------


## Samieraatje

Meisje ik heb geen woorden meer  :duim: 

Je schrijft zooooo moooooooii het is echt prachtig!!!

Ga gauw verder  :kusgrijs: 

Groetjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

Shokran, lievie

Kus Laima

----------


## Soussia'86

Leuk vervolg, ik hoop dat het allemaal goed afloopt met Na'il zijn familie...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai: 

Ps: Leuk wat je hebt gedaan met je onderschrift!

----------


## saphronie

wowwww
zo mooi!!

-x-

Saphy

----------


## miss_remix

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Leuk vervolg, ik hoop dat het allemaal goed afloopt met Na'il zijn familie...
> 
> Thella, beslama 
> 
> Ps: Leuk wat je hebt gedaan met je onderschrift!*


Shokran zina  :grote grijns: 






Saphy, wanneer ga jij nou verder met je Sherif?

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *
> Saphy, wanneer ga jij nou verder met je Sherif?*


Ik heb gister een heel stuk geschreven thuis. Ik moet alleen nog een gaatje vinden om het op de computer te zetten......
Waarschijnlijk in de namiddag na de les ergens, k heb nu ff pauze  :Smilie: 

saphy

----------


## Laimela

:blij:

----------


## miss_remix

eej echt een top verhaal haha thalla  :knipoog: schrijf gauw verder

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *eej echt een top verhaal haha thalla schrijf gauw verder *


Bedankt voor je reactie, meid.

Kus Laima

----------


## Naima_xx

hey laimela,
alles goed met je?
Dit verhaal is echt prachtig walah! Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!

Bigg boussa.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *hey laimela,
> alles goed met je?
> Dit verhaal is echt prachtig walah! Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!
> 
> Bigg boussa.*


Het gaat prima hamdoelillah, met jou ook?

Ik zal gauw weer verder gaan.


Kus Laima

----------


## zina_faatje

meid echt mooi die verhalen van jou ga gauw verder zou ik zegge I am always waiting groetjes  :strik:

----------


## Laimela

Morgen staat er InshaAllah een vervolg.

Bedankt voor je reactie, b.t.w


Kus Laima

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Morgen staat er InshaAllah een vervolg.
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie, b.t.w
> 
> 
> Kus Laima*


Morgen een vervolg ---->  :boogie: 

Ik wou dat het al morgen was  :grote grijns:  want ik ben een beetje verslaafd aan je verhaal!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

In de avond besluiten we naar het strand te gaan. De brandende hitte die overdag de overhand had, heeft plaats gemaakt voor een aangenaam briesje. Nadat Nail en ik een eindje hebben gewandeld ploffen we neer op het zand. Tevreden voor het moment vlij ik me tegen Nail aan en geniet van zijn nabijheid. Als we even later dorst krijgen laat ik Nail zitten en loop naar het kleine kraampje waarop frisdrank is uitgestald. Ik bemachtig twee flesjes mineraalwater en maak de arme verkoper gelukkig met een klein fooitje. Blij met mijn daad als ik de brede grijns op het verouderde gezicht van de man zie loop ik terug naar Nail. 
Als ik nader zie ik dat er een man naast hem in het zand zit. Ik frons mijn wenkbrauwen, wie is hij? De man is slanker dan Nail, zijn haren zijn honingblond. Ik treuzel en loop extra langzaam naar ons plekje terug in de hoop dat de man al weg is tegen de tijd dat ik er ben. Maar niets daarvan, de man blijft zitten uit niets blijkt dat hij wil weggaan. Als ik vlak voor hen sta, staat de man langzaam op en neemt me van top tot teen op. Ook ik ben curieus naar deze metgezel van Nail en bestudeer hem even intensief. De man lijkt helemaal niet Marokkaans maar toch kun je op de een of andere manier zien dat hij Marokkaans bloed in zich heeft. Zijn gebroken witte bel3ia met bijpassende broek doen mij vermoeden dat hij een rechtmatige Marokkaanse burger is met een iet wat ongebruikelijke uiterlijk. Want niet alleen heeft de man blonde haren, ook zijn ogen zijn licht gekleurd, helderblauw om precies te zijn. 
Ik kijk recht in de adembenemende blauwe ogen van de man en schrik. De blik die hij over me heen laat glijden is kil. Defensief doe ik een stapje naar achteren als zijn blik ronduit koud word. Ik ken deze man niet en toch deert het me dat hij me zonder enige warmte van gevoel aankijkt.
Verward probeer ik mijn gevoelens te plaatsen. Als we in Nederland zouden zijn zou hij me niet zijn opgevallen maar hier trekt hij mijn aandacht. God mag weten waarom. De blauwogige kijkt me kil aan onder zijn gefronste wenkbrauwen, alsof hij me heeft gewogen en te licht heeft bevonden. Ik wend me af, overdonderd door het overheersende dat van deze man uitgaat. Vreemd dat ik me wat van hem aantrek en zelfs meer voel dan koele onverschilligheid. Wat is er met me? Verraad mijn hart mij? Ik houd van Nail, alleen hij doet er toe. Ik trek me zijn onbeleefde gedrag alleen maar aan omdat hij Nail kent, verzeker ik mezelf. Ik maak weer oogcontact met de man en zie dat hij me afwachtend aankijkt. Nerveus onder zijn blik schraap ik mijn keel en rijk Nail zijn flesje mineraal water aan. `Asjeblieft.Nail neemt het flesje aan.`Shokran, lieverd.Hij Pakt mijn hand en glimlacht naar de blonde vreemdeling die naast hem staat.`Dit is Lainae. Ik ben hier samen met haar.
Ik ben een klein beetje teleurgesteld. Ik had graag gewild dat Nail me anders had voorgesteld. Als de vrouw van wie hij houdt, om wie hij geeft iets in die trant. 
Zoals gewoonlijk heeft Nail mijn ongemak aangevoeld. Hij slaat zijn armen om mijn middel en trekt me tegen zich aan. Ik kijk opzij, de blik van de blauwogige word harder. Schutting zoekend bij Nail druk ik me dichter tegen hem aan. Waarom doet de man zo vijandig?
`Zina, dit is Adnan Marousie, mijn achterneef.Zegt Nail en klinkt naar de blonde man. Hij familie van Nail? Mijn mond valt onelegant open van verbazing. Als ik zie dat de man lachend naar mijn wijd openstaande mond kijkt klap ik mijn kaken op elkaar. Adnan steekt zijn rechterhand uit. 
Verward bedenk ik dat hoewel ik best heftig reageer op de blonde schone, ik helemaal niets voel bij zijn aanraking. Als Nail mij aanraakt gaat er meestal een rilling van verwachting door me heen. Maar bij deze man voel ik niets, helemaal niets. 
`3adnan om precies te zijn.Zegt hij dan in het Nederlands, met een haast niet waar te nemen Rotterdams accentje. Alweer ben ik verast, de man woont in Nederland. Door zijn kledingdracht en zijn gebronsde huidskleur dacht ik even dat de man hier woonde. `Leuk je te leren kennen. Hij knikt, `Insgelijks.Als hij zijn blauwe kijkers op mij richt trek ik mijn hand los en kijk op naar Nail. `Ik ben een beetje moe. Ik ga alvast naar huis.Nail trekt me dichter tegen zich aan en drukt een kus op mijn haren.`Ik ga met je mee, 7biba.Zegt hij dan. Blij met zijn besluit wacht ik tot hij afscheid heeft genomen van zijn neef.`Ga je met ons mee om een glas thee te drinken.Vraagt Nail dan. Met grote ogen kijk naar Adnan en zie dat hij me smalend aankijkt. Hij weet dat ik dat niet wil, de afschuw is van mijn gezicht te lezen. Ik richt mijn blik op de met sterren bezaaide hemel en bid dat hij zal weigeren. `Een ander keertje, neef. Ik ga nu naar huis, ben afgemat. Mezelf belovend een vromer mens te worden, dank ik de hogere macht in stilte voor het horen van mijn gebed. `Ik zie je dit weekend weer, InshaAllah. Nadat Adnan zijn bloedverwant broederlijk de hand heeft geschud, richt hij zich tot mij. Ik dwing mezelf een beleefd glimlachje op te zetten en druk hem eveneens de hand. En alweer voel ik niets! 


Als we het strand achter ons hebben gelaten sla ik mijn armen steviger om Nail heen. `Ik houd van je, weet je dat?Fluister ik dankbaarder dan ooit voor zijn aanwezigheid. Ik druk mijn lippen op de zijne, en voel het leven door mijn aderen stromen als hij mijn lippen uiteen duwt en onze kust hartstochtelijk word. Verlangen dat alleen hij me kan laten voelen speelt op en ik druk me kreunend om meer tegen hem aan. Nail laat zijn handen over mijn lichaam glijden en maakt het me onmogelijk om naar adem te happen door de lichamelijke afhankelijkheid die ik voel. Ik laat me gaan en vergeet dat mijn moeder mij heeft geleerd om me op straat als een dame te gedragen. Pas als het geluid van naderende stemmen ons bereikt maakt Nail zich onwillig van me los. Ik slaak een verast kreetje als hij me optilt en de laatste blok naar het pension rennend af te leggen. Giechelend sla ik mijn armen om hem heen en probeer hem niet te wurgen in mijn greep. 
Zodra we binnen zijn, knalt Nail de deur achter ons in het slot en duwt mij tegen de metalen deur. Zijn lippen zakken weer neer op de mijne en doen mijn verlangen herleven. Ik sla mijn armen om zijn hals en huiver als hij mijn rok naar boven duwt om met zijn handen de zachte huid van mijn dijen te omvatten. Met ongeduldige vingers die beven van opwinding maak ik de knopen van zijn hemd los. Ik kreun in zijn mond als ik zijn harde spieren onder mijn vingers voel. Hunkerend wacht ik tot hij mijn shirt omhoog heeft geschoven en mijn borsten omvat. Ik grom van genoegen als zijn handen mijn naaktheid vinden onder de dunne stof van het shirt. Ik trek mijn mond los van de zijne en kom mijn brandende longen tegemoet. Snakkend naar adem hap ik naar lucht zodat ik me weer kan storten op zijn zaligheid als ik genoeg zuurstof heb. Mijn vingers glijden rusteloos over zijn rug en borst. Uiteindelijk komen mijn lippen er ook aan te pas, ik wil het zweet dat we samen hebben gecreerd oplikken. Met natte halen lik ik over Nails borst en voel een primitieve voldoening als zijn gegrom mijn oren vult. Als zijn aandacht naar mijn borsten zakt bijt ik zachtjes in zijn oor en hap naar de huid in zijn hals. Wanneer ik opkijk zie ik dezelfde mengeling aan emoties in zijn ogen branden als die op het moment van mijn adem beroven; Liefde, verlangen, honger en nog meer liefde. Mijn blik wordt wazig, ik laat mijn hoofd zakken en zoek instinctief naar Nails lippen. Als ik die vind kus ik hem vederlicht op zijn hete lippen. Hierdoor verliest Nail zijn zelfbeheersing, hij klemt zijn handen rond mijn heupen en zakt neer op de koele tegels. Met onvaste bewegingen bevrijden we elkaar van onze kleren om het geacheveerde genot bij elkaar te vinden. 

Later zit ik op Nails schoot in de kleine tuin. Met alleen een dun hemdje aan en Nails lichaam en een stoffig dekentje om mij te warmen, staar ik afwisselend van de sterren aan de hemel in Nails twinkelende ogen. Aan Adnan heb ik de hele avond en opkomend nacht niet meer gedacht. Mijn zinnen zijn gevuld met Nail, die als enige in het heelal het vermogen heeft om me mij zo bemind te laten voelen. Met zijn sterke armen om me heen en zijn zachte lippen op mijn kruin val ik in slaap.

----------


## saphronie

Het is weer een prachtig vervolg, ik ben benieuwd naar wie die man is!  :Smilie:

----------


## zina_faatje

meid ik ben helemaal verliefd op je verhaal  :Iluvu:  ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat het was een topvervolg kusjes faatje

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt vooor jullie reacties  :grote grijns:

----------


## Soussia'86

:duim:  Echt prachtig!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> * Echt prachtig!
> 
> Thella, beslama *


Shokran


Kus Laima.

----------


## Samieraatje

Wajoooooooooooow  :duim: 

Prachtig Prachtig  :blij: 

Ga gauw verder het is zo spannend!!!

Groetjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

Shokran  :grote grijns: 



Laima.

----------


## zina_faatje

meid wanneer ga je verder??????? kus fatima  :knipoog:

----------


## Laimela

Soon, I promise  :knipoog:

----------


## Cindarella

Het is echt een Prachtig verhaal. Ga zo door meid. Ik wacht op het vervolg.
Kus Hanan

----------


## Soussia'86

I love your story  :love:

----------


## Laimela

Shokran dames.

Ik ben net aan het vervolg begonnen.

Zodra het klaar is plaats ik het.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

Het is zover, na bijna vijf jaar keer ik eindelijk terug naar mijn geboortestad. De stad waar mijn gehele gezin ligt begraven, Berkane. 
Berkane ligt in het Noordoosten van Marokko. Ten zuidoosten van Nador en tussen Nador en Oujda in. Ik kijk over de sinaasappelbomen en herinner me hoe ik, mijn zusjes en mijn broertje gillend van plezier tussen de fruitbomen van mijn oma achter elkaar aan renden. Wat een plezier hadden we op het met fruitbomen bezaaide land van oma.. Het spel steeg naar ets hoogtepunt als papa mee deed om, zoals hij altijd zei, ons te weerhouden van het vernielen van omas vruchtbare land. Wij wisten natuurlijk beter, papa vond het heerlijk om met ons mee te doen en ons te laten giechelen en krijsen van genieting. Zelfs het boekenwurmpje Asia deed mee, en liet haar boeken en haar dagdromen even voor wat het was. Ik schud mijn hoofd en tracht de herinneringen te verwerpen uit mijn brein. We naderen de begraafplaats waar mijn familie destijds is begraven. Ik probeer mijn tranen binnen te houden als flashbacks van hun laatste uur zich in mijn hoofd nestelen en in een rap tempo voor mijn geestesoog verschijnen. Ik knijp mijn ogen dicht en ben ondanks mijn wanhoop en verdriet dankbaar voor het heldere beeld dat er op mijn netvlies verschijnt, ik zie ze zo duidelijk.


_ `Kamal, houd op met dat gejengel!Roept mijn vader gepikeerd uit. Ik kijk naar hem op en kan het verdriet van zijn gezicht lezen. Alweer heeft hij afscheid moeten nemen van zijn moeder, dat moet uiterst pijnlijk zijn. Hoewel ik mijn oma evengoed zal missen is het voor mama en papa natuurlijk veel zwaarder om het land achter te laten waar hun wortels liggen. `Mama! Zeg tegen Aalyah dat ze mijn boek terug geeft!Roept Kamal voor de zoveelste keer uit en negeert mijn papas gemopper. Kwaad draai ik me om naar de druktemakers.`Houd nou op jullie! Papa kan zich zo toch niet op de weg concentreren!Ik wijs naar Aaliyahs tweeling zusje Asia die rustig doorsnurkt door het geruzie naast haar.`Neem een voorbeeld aan haar en ga slapen.Even kijkt Kamal opstandig, maar als ik mijn ogen samenknijp slikt hij zijn woorden in en gaat mokkend achterover zitten. Ook Aalyah kiest eieren voor haar geld en sluit gehoorzaam haar ogen. 
Dankbaar voor deze rust van oase knijpt mijn moeder in mijn hand. `Shokran benti. Deze vakantie heeft veel mijn moeder gevergd, haar ogen staan slaperig van vermoeienis.`Waarom ga jij ook niet slapen? Ik blijf wel wakker om papa gezelschap te houden. Mijn moeder knikt. `Je bent een grote steun geweest, benti.Even lijkt het of ze meer wil zeggen, maar dan mengt papa zich in het gesprek.`Vrouw, ga nou eindelijk eens slapen.Zegt hij nors. Voor een vreemde lijkt papa een mopperende brombeer, maar wij weten beter. Mama en wij, de kinderen, zijn gezegend met hem. Er verschijnt een vermoeid glimlachje op haar lippen, de blik die ze mijn vader in de binnenspiegel toe werpt spreekt van liefde. Terwijl mama onder het zeil gaat en ik me weer richt op de onregelmatige weg die zich voor ons uitstrekt, bedenk ik dat ik ook zon liefdevol huwelijk wil. Ook ik ben moe en moet een gaap onderdrukken. Jammer genoeg ziet papa dit en hij kijkt me onderzoekend aan. `Je moeder heeft gelijk, Lainae. Je bent een grote steun, ook voor je moeder. Maar ook jij hebt je rust nodig. Ik heb een paar kopjes koffie op dus in slaap vallen zal ik niet. Probeer maar wat te rusten.Ik wil protesteren, maar mijn vader schudt onverbiddelijk zijn hoofd. `Ik heb niets aan je als je ogen steeds dicht vallen. Als je een uurtje hebt geslapen zul je je weer fit voelen.Wetend dat een discussie mijn vader niet op andere gedachten zal brengen knik ik. Nog n keer kijk ik achter me om te glimlachen bij het beeld van mijn moeder, mijn zusjes en mijn broertje in een vredige slaap. Ik ontmoet de blik van mijn vader die naar me glimlacht. `Toe maar, 7biba.Ik druk een kus op zijn stoppelige wang en zak onderuit in mijn stoel. Ik trek de deken over mijn benen en droom weg.

`Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Een Kille kreet vult mijn oren. Ik schrik wakker om net op tijd te zien hoe een tegenliggende stationcar met een blonde bestuurder probeert uit te wijken, maar ons alsnog van de weg veegt. Het wanhopige geschreeuw en gekrijs van mijn familieleden overstemt het mijne, als onze auto over een berg naar beneden knettert. Als de auto met de achterkant tegen de berg knalt om verder naar beneden te tuimelen, dringt het tot mijn nevelige brein dat de kreten al minder worden. Maar ik krijg de tijd niet om het na te gaan want de auto rolt verder naar beneden en maakt een draai. In de minieme seconden waarin ik de rotsen op ons zie afkomen werpt mijn vader zich met een kreet tussen mij en de ruit. Onze kreten houden aan tot dat we met enorme kracht tegen de grond lazeren. 
De doodse stilte die op de val volgt maakt dat ik de realiteit wil ontvluchten. Maar ik verman me en probeer overeind te komen. Ik probeer me los te maken maar zit gevangen tussen mijn vaders lichaam en de bank. Toen werd alles zwart._ 


Ik knipper een traan weg. Papa heeft mij van de vermorzelingdood gered. Dat realiseerde ik me later, toen ik van de shock bekomen was en durfde te denken aan het ongeluk. Hij heeft zicht tussen mij en de ruit geworpen om zelf de klap op te vangen en mij met zijn lichaam te beschermen. Ik knijp in Nails hand als hij me troostend tegen zich aantrekt. 
Oma Fatima is ook overleden. Dat heb ik gistermiddag vernomen toen ik hier aankwam en we rechtsreeks naar haar huis reden. Ik was zenuwachtig en verheugde me op het zien van mijn dierbare oma. Wat een deceptie was het geweest om een leeg huis aan te treffen. Huilend ben ik in elkaar gezakt van verdriet. Gelukkig was Nail bij me om me op te vangen, sindsdien is Nail niet van mijn zijde geweken en heb ik veel troost aan hem gehad. Dankbaarder dan ooit voor het feit dat ik hem nog heb druk ik mijn betraande gezicht tegen zijn shirt. Ik heb gerouwd om mijn gezin en veel tranen geplengd, maar het was nog niet genoeg. Ook mijn oma is weg. 
Een zoveelste druppel vocht vloeit uit mijn ogen en glijd over mijn wang naar mijn kin. Nail heeft het gezien en drukt een tedere kus op mijn haren.`Weet je zeker dat je het aankunt?Snel veeg ik de tranen van mijn wangen en kijk met rood behuilde ogen naar hem. `Ik kan het aan.Fluister ik met een schorre stem. Als mijn zicht vertroebelt druk ik mijn hoofd weer tegen zijn borst opdat hij de nieuwe stroom tranen niet kan zien. Ik haal diep adem en vind de kracht om de tranen binnen te houden als de auto vaart mindert. De taxi komt tot stilstand aan het begin van de begraafplaats waar ik vier jaar, tien maanden en drie weken geleden heb gebeden en gehuild. Niet begrijpend waarom onverhoeds al mijn familieleden van me afgenomen waren. Ik herinner me de onbegrijpende mensen die dachten dat ik behoefte had aan hun medelijden, terwijl ik niets liever wilde dan de beschermende armen van mijn moeder om me heen. 

Ik stap langzaam uit en loop tussen de graven naar een plekje onder een boom. Daar tussen de graven van mijn voorouders ontdek ik hun graven. Ik huiver ondanks de uitdrogende hitte. Even kijk ik achterom naar Nail die een paar meter achter me is blijven staan om me privacy te gunnen. Zijn bemoedigende glimlach geeft me courage om neer te knielen bij het graf van mijn vader. Flitsen uit mijn gelukkige jeugd maken dat ik glimlach ondanks mijn verdriet. Wat was ik gezegend. 
Nadat ik langs iedere graf ben gegaan en iets langer bij die van mijn moeder heb gedwaald draai ik me om en loop naar Nail. Hij wacht me met gespreide armen op en drukt me tegen zijn hart.`Was dat wat je wou, liefste?Fluistert hij even later. Ik knik tevreden.`Jah, ik heb hier nooit eerder de kans voor gehad. Nu heb ik een soort van afscheid genomen.Nail lijkt tevreden met mijn antwoord. Hij kust me op mijn voorhoofd en lijd me terug naar de wrakkige taxi, waar de chauffeur op ons staat te wachten. Vreemd opgelucht laat ik me door Nail in het krakkemikkige autootje helpen en kijk nog een laatste keer naar de begraafplaats.

`Allah ie ra7moe. Fluister ik voor me uit.

----------


## saphronie

Hey wallah ik vind dit mooi en zo realistisch geschreven.....Voroal dat stuk over dat autoongeluk vind ik heel realistisch beschreven...
Vorig jr hadden we ook bijna een auto-ongeluk gehad, ik zat toen ook bij het raam, ik zag de afgrond aan mijn kant dichterbij komen en de auto leek nog maar als et ware op twee wielen te rijden (twee achterbanden waren geklapt terwijl mn vader 140 reed)...moehiem de afgrodn kwam steeds dichterbij en k deed mn ogen al dicht voor de klap als de auto op zn kant ging, maar die kwam nooit....als door een wonder was de auto opeens naar de rechterkant geweken richting een berm waar hij op de andre kant viel (bestuurderskant). Als door een geluk mankeerde niemand wat....( n beetje blauwe plekken en sneetjes verder niks  :Smilie:  )
Ik was toen nog zo om om tegen mijn moeder te zeggen, gelukkig zat ik bij het raam, dan kan k me vasthouden, ze zij "lieve schat, als de auto was omgekieperd dan was al dat glas in je gezicht gekomen en dat is genoeg om je te doden"en toen as realiseerde ik het eigenlijk. Echt heel raar hoe zoiets kan lopen.....de spanjaarden die ons toen geholpen zeiden dat we heel veel geluk hadden gezien hoe de auto eraan toe was en daar dank ik elke dag voor op mijn blote knien....

Zoiets vergeet je echt niet zomaar.....toen ik dit las kwam het weer allemaal boven...

Moehiem je doet het echt fantastisch  :duim: 
Ga zo door.... :Smilie: 

Saphy

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Hey wallah ik vind dit mooi en zo realistisch geschreven.....Voroal dat stuk over dat autoongeluk vind ik heel realistisch beschreven...
> Vorig jr hadden we ook bijna een auto-ongeluk gehad, ik zat toen ook bij het raam, ik zag de afgrond aan mijn kant dichterbij komen en de auto leek nog maar als et ware op twee wielen te rijden (twee achterbanden waren geklapt terwijl mn vader 140 reed)...moehiem de afgrodn kwam steeds dichterbij en k deed mn ogen al dicht voor de klap als de auto op zn kant ging, maar die kwam nooit....als door een wonder was de auto opeens naar de rechterkant geweken richting een berm waar hij op de andre kant viel (bestuurderskant). Als door een geluk mankeerde niemand wat....( n beetje blauwe plekken en sneetjes verder niks  )
> Ik was toen nog zo om om tegen mijn moeder te zeggen, gelukkig zat ik bij het raam, dan kan k me vasthouden, ze zij "lieve schat, als de auto was omgekieperd dan was al dat glas in je gezicht gekomen en dat is genoeg om je te doden"en toen as realiseerde ik het eigenlijk. Echt heel raar hoe zoiets kan lopen.....de spanjaarden die ons toen geholpen zeiden dat we heel veel geluk hadden gezien hoe de auto eraan toe was en daar dank ik elke dag voor op mijn blote knien....
> 
> Zoiets vergeet je echt niet zomaar.....toen ik dit las kwam het weer allemaal boven...
> 
> Moehiem je doet het echt fantastisch 
> Ga zo door....
> ...


Hey Saphie,

Wat erg, maar gelukkig zijn jullie allemaal ongedeerd. Ik vind die wegen daar ook verschrikkelijk. Vooral die in Nador, Al hoeceima enz.

Toen we naar het dorp van mijn opa gingen was ik doodsbang dat we van de `weg zouden tuimelen. Maar ik leef nog.

Bedankt voor je compliment, en ga snel verder met jou verhalen. Ik word ongeduldig (joke)  :knipoog: 



Kus Laima.

----------


## Soussia'86

Zoals Saphronie al zei, je schrijft echt realistisch. Ik kon het me echt helemaal inbeelden, je verhaal is gewoon prachtig. Tbarkellah e3liek!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Hey Saphie,
> 
> Wat erg, maar gelukkig zijn jullie allemaal ongedeerd. Ik vind die wegen daar ook verschrikkelijk. Vooral die in Nador, Al hoeceima enz.
> 
> Toen we naar het dorp van mijn opa gingen was ik doodsbang dat we van de `weg zouden tuimelen. Maar ik leef nog.
> 
> Bedankt voor je compliment, en ga snel verder met jou verhalen. Ik word ongeduldig (joke) 
> 
> ...


Het was in Spanje....bij Malaga ongeveer  :Smilie: 

Daarom verwacht je het ook niet meer. je hebt gelijk, die wegen zijn supereng  :frons:  

 :zwaai: 

Saphy

----------


## zina_faatje

echt mooi meisje ik heb er geen woorden voor maar het is zo droevig  :frons:

----------


## Laimela

Soussia'86 & zina_faatje, Bedankt voor jullie reacties dames.

Saphy, daar verwacht je het inderdaad niet meer. Gelukkig is het goed afgelopen.



Kus Laima

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

ewa lieverd we willen een vervolgje  :tong uitsteken: 
boesaa  :zwaai:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

egt een mooi verhaal, schrijf snel het vervolg  :Smilie: 
beslema..

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, ik zal snel weer verder gaan InshaAllah.


Kus Laima.

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

oki dan meid ik w8 maar snel een  :regie:  vervolggggggggg!!!!!!!!  :knipoog: 
boesaa kbira  :zwaai:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

laimela,



je weet het waarschijnlijk al en velen zijn mij al voor geweest.
maar JIJ HEBT TALENT!!!!!!!!!!


echt een een genot om te lezen hoe jij de lezer mee sluert in het verhaal, jouw fantasie laat proeven alsof het werkelijkheid is!!!!!

petje af!!!! Vele schrijvers kunnen van jouw talent leren, meid doe er iets mee en ga zo door!!!!!!!


groetjes van mij...

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *laimela,
> 
> 
> 
> je weet het waarschijnlijk al en velen zijn mij al voor geweest.
> maar JIJ HEBT TALENT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Shokran  :grote grijns:

----------


## Laimela

`En? Wat vind je ervan?Vraag ik en kijk afwachtend naar Nail. Hij reageert niet en laat zijn ogen over mijn in een mintgroene taksita gehulde lijf glijden. Hoewel de jurk er in de winkel prachtig uitzag is het nu nog maar de vraag of het gewaad m&iacute;j goed staat. Ik had gedacht dat de jurk mooi zou schikken met het tintje dat ik heb verworven. Dromend stelde ik me voor dat de laag uitgesneden V-hals van de jurk mijn hals mooi zou doen uitkomen. Ook toen ik net een laatste blik in de spiegel in de badkamer heb geworpen was ik van mening dat mijn aankoop geslaagd is, maar nu begin ik ernstig te twijfelen. Onzeker kijk ik langs mijn lichaam naar beneden en doe nog een inspectie naar de gepastheid van de jurk. Ik kom tot dezelfde conclusie, het traditionele kledingstuk is prachtig Maar laat ik het gewaad tot ets recht komen?
Als modebewuste vrouw weet ik dat mintgroen een goede keuze is voor vrouwen met donker haar. Blij met mijn zwarte lokken heb ik mijn haren dan ook losjes vastgezet met een zilveren speld. Wetend dat te veel sieraden het geheel te druk zullen maken heb ik alleen een paar zilveren zigeuneroorbellen ingedaan. Behalve wat mascara een randje kohl en wat lipgloss heb ik geen make-up op. 
Ik kijk weer naat Nail. Als hij blijft zwijgen en zijn ogen weer over me heen laat glijden begin ik nerveus te friemelen aan de met fijne kraaltjes afgezette mouw van de taksita. Net als ik denk dat ik de spanning niet meer kan verdragen, doet Nail een stapje dichterbij en neemt mijn friemelende hand in de zijne. Hij strekt mijn arm boven mijn hoofd en dwingt me tot een pirouette. Als ik weer met mijn gezicht naar hem toe sta, slaat hij zijn arm voorzichtig om me heen en toont me zijn brede grijns en twinkelende ogen. ` Met geen mogelijkheid kan ik onder woorden brengen hoe beeldschoon je eruit ziet, 7biba. Verlicht van mijn zorgen schenk ik Nail een dankbare glimlach `Dank je. Ik laat mijn blik over hem heen glijden en geniet van het uitzicht dat hij bied. Omdat ik eerder bevangen was door zenuwen heb ik niet echt naar Nail gekeken, maar dat gemis maak ik nu goed. Het bruine hemd dat hij netjes in zijn zwarte pantalon heeft gestopt staat hem zeer goed. Zijn mooie bouw wordt erin geaccentueerd. Nu zijn huidskleur zo donker is word de aandacht getrokken naar zijn mooie ogen. Ik kijk in deze mooie ogen en wordt weer verliefd. Nog nooit ben ik een man tegengekomen die de ruwe schoonheid die Nail bezit heeft kunnen evenaren. 
Verlangen speelt op. Ik wil zijn hemd uittrekken en mijn vingers over zijn huid halen, het verlangen in zijn ogen zien dat bewijst dat hij van mij is. Mijn ogen glijden naar zijn zachte lippen en mijn blik wordt wazig als ik weg droom. Maar voor ik zijn lippen de titelrol in mijn fantasie kan geven, wordt ik weer terug gehaald naar het heden door een klein kneepje van Nails vingers. `Straks.Belooft hij met een schorre stem en drukt een hete kus op mijn lippen. Voor ik mijn armen om hem heen kan slaan en de kus kan verdiepen maakt hij zich van me los en pakt het pakje waarin het cadeautje van Nora zit. `Kom, we moeten gaan.

Hoewel je volgens Nail makkelijk kan lopen naar zijn ouderlijke huis waar het vervolgingsfeest voor zijn jongere zusje wordt gevierd, hebben we wederom beroep gedaan op het gammele autootje van de taxichauffeur die ons naar verre bestemmingen rijd. Ook dit keer is de rit onaangenaam maar dan wel om een andere reden. De taxichauffeur blijft me in de achteruitkijkspiegel aanstaren en brengt mij in verlegenheid. Ik erger me aan de onbeschaamdheid van de man. De taxichauffeur die minstens veertig jaar is weet niet beter, dan dat ik en Nail getrouwd zijn. En toch kan hij niet voldoende fatsoen opbrengen om voor zich te kijken. 
Dat Nail kookt van woede kun je van zijn gezicht aflezen dat op onweer staat. `Brutale klootzak!Sist hij gerriteerd. `Let niet op hem.Fluister ik en leg mijn hand op zijn samen geknepen vuist. Kwaad op de taxichauffeur en angstig voor aan uitval van Nail die doorgaands erg agressief reageert op mannen die het wagen met me te flirten in zijn aanwezigheid, schuif ik ongemakkelijk heen en weer. Ik sla mijn sjaal voor mijn boezem als ik zie dat de taxichauffeur mijn borsten inspecteert. Maar Nail heeft het ook gezien, `Kijk voor je, al7ajawan!Schreeuwt hij kwaad. De man lijkt zich eindelijk te herinneren dat hij zijn passagiers met wat meer respect hoort te bejegen en vestigt zijn blik op de weg. Opgelucht maar toch verlangend naar het einde van de rit, ga ik achterover zitten. Ik kijk naar de primitieve huizen die we voorbij rijden en probeer me voor te stellen hoe Nails familie me zal ontvangen. Het beeld van de mooie 3adnan schiet voor mijn ogen en ik snuif cynisch. Ik hoop van harte dat de rest van de familie wat ruimhartiger is. Ik geef mijzelf een mentale berisping, ik moet daar niet over piekeren. 

Eindelijk komt er een eind aan de rit en staat de auto stil voor een groot huis waar tientallen kinderen voor de deur spelen. Als we zijn uitgestapt kijkt Nail de verdwijnende auto giftig na. `Wat had ik hem zijn overige tanden toch graag uit zijn bek willen slaan.Ik pak zijn handen vast, open zijn vuisten en dwing hem me aan te kijken.`Trek je niets van hem aan, ok? Ik sla mijn arm om zijn middel en wijs naar de spelende kinderen. `Zijn al die kinderen familie van je? Nail knikt, `Stuk voor stuk. Het schijnt dat wij heel erg vruchtbaar zijn. Grinnikt hij. Een glimlach verwarmt mijn gezicht als ik zie dat mijn opzet gelukt is, zijn humeurigheid is verwenen.

----------


## Laimela

We lopen het huis binnen, een mooi groot, ruim huis dat overvol zit met mensen. Hoewel ik alles in me wil op nemen krijg ik daar de kans niet voor, omdat Nail me meetrekt en me onderweg voorstelt aan talloze nichtjes en neven. Ik onthoud de namen niet omdat alles veel te snel gaat maar ik neem elk gezicht in me op en probeer de overeenkomsten die ze met Nail hebben naar voren te brengen. Wat me meteen opvalt, is de diversie in haarkleur van zijn familieleden. Het ene deel is donkerharige, net als Nail en het andere deel heeft honingblonde lokken, net als 3adnan...
Als we eindelijk een plekje vinden waar we naast elkaar kunnen zitten, ploffen we neer. Ik kijk geboeid om me heen en beantwoorde de nieuwsgierige blikken die ik krijg toegeworpen met een vriendelijke glimlach. Ik zie dat vele dames Nail verleidelijk aankijken en hem hongerig opnemen. Kwaad frons ik naar deze dames maar zie dat ze zich niets van mij aantrekken. Op zijn buurt slaat Nail zijn arm om me heen om de starende heren duidelijk te maken dat ik bij hem hoor. Tevreden nestel ik me tegen hem aan en geniet van de vrolijke la3rousa muziek. 
Niet veel later knijpt Nail in mijn arm en staat op. `Ik ga even mijn moeder en zus opzoeken. Ik kom onmiddellijk terug. Vind je dat goed?Fluistert hij in mijn oor. Ik knik. `Ga maar, ik red me wel. Hij drukt een kus op mijn haren en verdwijnt in de menigte. Even voel ik me verlaten en verdwaald tussen al deze vreemdelingen, maar dan wordt de muziek luider gezet. Van alle kanten komen meisjes aanzetten die naar hartelust beginnen te dansen en ik vergeet mijn ongemak totaal. 
Ik geniet van de show die de dames opvoeren, totdat ik het ongemakkelijke gevoel krijg bekeken te worden. Fronsend kijk ik om me heen en ontmoet de helderblauwe ogen van 3adnan. Snel wend ik mijn blik af en kijk verlangend naar de deur. Maar helaas, Nail is nergens te bekennen. Ik kijk weer op en zie dat 3adnan naar moe toe loopt. Ik zet mijn stekels op en maak me klaar voor een aanvaring. Hij komt naast me zitten, `Salaam.Groet hij. `Salaam.Antwoord ik koel. `Waar heb je Nail gelaten? Ik wend mijn blik af en kijk naar de dansende dames die nu 3adnans aandacht willen trekken. `Hij is even weg. Hij komt zo terug. Een tijdje zegt hij niets. Ik richt mijn blik weer op hem en zie dat hij mij opneemt. `Je ziet er prachtig uit, Lainae.Zegt hij zacht. Verast bedank ik hem. `Er is iets wat ik je wilde vragen. Jij en mijn neef, zijn jullie stiekem getrouwd in Nederland zonder dat de rest van de familie ervan af weet? Ik schud mijn hoofd, `Nee, ik en Nail zijn niet getrouwd. 3adnan fronst quasi verward zijn wenkbrauwen en buigt zijn hoofd naar me toe, `Maar de manier waarop jij zijn naam uitspreekt Alsof je hem bezit. En jullie verblijven in hetzelfde pension, als geliefden. Daarom weigerde Nail om hier te komen, hij wilde jou natuurlijk niet alleen laten.Vervolgt hij achterdochtig. Ik voel mijn wangen branden van schaamte. `Daar heb jij niets mee te maken.Breng ik uit. 
`Inderdaad, neef. Dat gaat je geen fl!ikker aan.Zegt Nail, die eindelijk is terug gekomen. Van de angst en spanning bevrijd haal ik diep adem en wacht tot 3adnan is opgestaan om plaats te maken voor Nail. Maar 3adnan is nog niet klaar, `Ik ben om andere redenen in haar genteresseerd Nail, laat die vijandige houding maar varen. Bovendien ziet ze me niet staan, ze heeft alleen oog voor jou. Deze verklaring stelt Nail niet tevreden, `Ik wil niet dat je haar uithoort en naar dingen vraagt die je niets aangaan. Ze hoort bij mij, dat is alles wat jij hoeft te weten. Na een laatste boze blik op zijn neef neemt Nail me bij de hand en loodst me de benauwde kamer uit. 
Aan de andere kant van het huis lijkt het wat rustiger. Ik geef een ruk aan Nails hand om hem tot stilstand te brengen, `Waar gaan we heen?Vraag ik. `Ik wil je ons land laten zien. Zegt hij. `Nu?! Nail, ik heb hakken aan, hoge hakken! Ik ben niet boos op 3adnan, het was zijn menselijke nieuwsgierigheid die de overhand kreeg. Nail omvat mijn gezicht. `Weet je het zeker?`Ja, ik.Mijn blik valt op een vrouw die een oude man in een rolstoel naar voren rijd. Een grijzende man, die ooit net zulke blonde haren had als 3adnan. Alsof de man mijn blik voelt kijkt hij op. Ik begin te zweten en mijn lichaam verkilt, als ik een flashback krijg.

Een tegen liggende stationcar met een blonde bestuurder probeert uit te wijken

Hij is het.

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

wow meid dat waren weer mooie vervolgen  :duim:  egt meid je hebt talentt  :grote grijns:  and you know it......ik w8 op een vervolg  :tong uitsteken: 

boesa kbira van je fan  :engel:

----------


## Samieraatje

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Niet stoppen!!

Ga gauw verder!!!  :blauwe kus: 

Zooooo spannend!!!

----------


## n8melodie

Prachtig verhaal meid.  :duim:

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties dames.


Kus Laima.

----------


## lala_casa

Wajee...als ik zeg dat je verhaal mooi is...dan is dat nog zwak gezegd...
je verhaal is kapot sterk....ga zo door...en typen die handel.......I WANT MORE


kus van my

----------


## cherry

weetje je verhaal is zekers mooi,en casa heeft gelijk dit is nog te zagt uitgedrukt!!!!!
je wort gewoon meegevoerd in het verhaalga zo door meid en k verwagt een vervolgje want dit is egt SUPERRRRRRRRRR




kusje van cherry

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Kus Laima.

----------


## lela amira

Salaam laimelaatje...

hey ik volgede je verhaaltje op marokko.nl......en daar was je ook zo ver...maar uhmm...waarom doet die site het niet meer??..weet jij dat misschien....
ps..ik was daar namelijk je nr.1 fan  :knipoog: ....

nou hoop snel weer van je te horen meid.....

much love...

beslemma

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door lela amira_ 
> *Salaam laimelaatje...
> 
> hey ik volgede je verhaaltje op marokko.nl......en daar was je ook zo ver...maar uhmm...waarom doet die site het niet meer??..weet jij dat misschien....
> ps..ik was daar namelijk je nr.1 fan ....
> 
> nou hoop snel weer van je te horen meid.....
> 
> much love...
> ...


Ik herken je nick .. :grote grijns: 

Ik weet niet meer dan jou meid, de site ligt ook bij mij plat. 


Kus Laima.

----------


## Samieraatje

We want more  :grote grijns: 

 :duim:

----------


## Shaheeda21

Salaam meid..

 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  

Ook je andere verhalen erg mooi.

Ga snel door, wacht op je vervolg, ook voor die andere zonder naam ;-).

 :zwaai:  

Liefs & salam shaheedah.

----------


## Amaliat

:Smilie:  Ik vind je verhaal echt fantastisch, mijn complimenten en ga zo door meid!!!!!

groetjes Amaliat  :handbang:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Dit is zekersss een goed verhaaaal
en schrijf snel door want ik wil snel een vervolgje lezen en de rest ook denk ik  :knipoog: 
Okeeeeeeeeeeee thallaaaaa

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, dames.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Shaheeda21

Salaam 'Alaykoum Laima,

Hoe is het met je school?? Allemaal nog een beetje bij te houden??  :Wink:  

Je houdt de spanning er wel in met je verhaal hoor.

Doe rustig aan, we hebben geduld  :grote grijns:  

Als je hem maar wel afmaakt  :puh:  

Liefs Shaheedah

----------


## Carae

_
Ik heb echt geen woorden voor je verhalen. 
Ze zijn gewoonweg prachtig.
Ga gauw verder. 

Liefs, Carae _

----------


## Sou

:duim: .


Ga gauw verder!!




Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Shaheeda21_ 
> *Salaam 'Alaykoum Laima,
> 
> Hoe is het met je school?? Allemaal nog een beetje bij te houden??  
> 
> Je houdt de spanning er wel in met je verhaal hoor.
> 
> Doe rustig aan, we hebben geduld  
> 
> ...


School is een ramp op het moment, maar dat komt goed inshaallah. Als deze stresperiode voorbij is beloon ik jullie geduld met een lang vervolg.

Reken maar dat ik mijn verhalen af maak, allemaal. 

Carae & Sou, jullie ook bedankt voor jullie reactie.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

Ik ben bezig met een vervolg.

Een mededeling voor de weinige genteresseerden.

----------


## n8melodie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Ik ben bezig met een vervolg.
> 
> Een mededeling voor de weinige genteresseerden.*


Ik ben anders zeer genteresseerd  :Smilie: 
Go for it girl  :knipoog: 

Bousa  :zwaai:

----------


## miss jasmine

:hardlach:  Ikke ook hoor

Kus jasmine.

----------


## Laimela

Ik loop wankelend op de in een rolstoel gezetelde man af. `Lainae Van ver hoor ik Nails stem komen, maar ik kan hem niet antwoorden. Ik word opgenomen in de herinnering
_
`Zij leeft nog. Ik kan haar polsslag voelen.Ik probeer mijn ogen te openen om te horen wie er spreekt, ik probeer te bevatten wat er allemaal gaande is `Dood, alle vijf. Ik raak in paniek. Dood? Dood! Eindelijk komt er beweging in mijn lichaam, mijn ogen flitsen open. En terwijl mijn ogen het terrein van terreur opnemen, komt mijn geheugen terug. In n ademteug weet ik alles weer. Mijn ogen vullen zich met tranen en er ontstaat een venijnige pijn in mijn hartstreek. 
Met onvaste bewegingen kom ik overeind en loop zwijmelend naar de overblijfselen van de wrakkige auto. `Lella, u moet blijven liggen. We moeten u onderzoeken.Dring een man aan en hij omvat mijn arm. Ik duw hem ruw weg en kijk ik het wrak. Bij het zien van de vreemde houdingen waarin de bebloede lichamen van mijn familieleden daar liggen, zak ik opnieuw in elkaar en verlies het bewust zijn voor de tweede keer. 

In het ziekenhuis kom ik bij mijn zinnen. Er staan een man over me heen gebogen. `Ben je wakker?Vraagt hij. Ik knik. `Ben je duizelig? Ik kijk de man moedeloos aan. `Nee, met mij is alles goed.Ik kom half overeind. `Mijn familie?Vraag ik met een angstig stemmetje. De man buigt zijn hoofd alsof hij het niet kan verdragen me in de ogen te kijken. `Ze zijn overleden, allemaal. Ik had nog hoop, maar die hoop is nu de bodem ingeslagen. `Ik wil ze zien! Huil ik en sta op. De dokter kijkt me vol medelijden aan en schudt zijn hoofd. `Dat mag niet, het spijt me. Even komt het in me op om te protesteren, maar die gedachte druk ik de kop in. Wat valt er te zien? Ik knik en loop langs de dokter heen de kamer uit. `Mevrouw heeft u niets nodig? Roept hij me na. Ik negeer hem en loop door. Wat ik nodig heb? Mijn moeder, mijn vader, mijn broertje, mijn zusjes 
Op trillende benen bereik ik de gang en zie dat een man word binnen gebracht. Vervuld van verdriet om het verlies van mijn gezin, kijk ik afwezig naar de blonde man, die kermt van de pijn. Even voel ik medelijden en vervloek ik de Marokkaanse dokters om hun onbekwaamheid. Ze kunnen de arme man toch wel een pijnstiller geven? Als de blonde man langs me rijd kijkt hij me berouwvol aan en fluistert: `Sme7li benti. Bedremmeld kijk ik de man na als hij langs me heen is gereden. Was het verdriet van mijn gezicht af te lezen? 
Een jongen die niet veel ouder dan mij kan zijn volgt de brancard snikkend. Als hij me ziet staan kijkt hij me giftig aan, `Het was jullie schuld!Sist hij me toe. Verward schud ik mijn hoofd. `Wat zeg je?Fluister ik. `Het was jullie schuld! Voor ik de jongen kan vragen wat hij bedoelt word hij weggetrokken door een vrouw. Ik kijk het tweetal beduusd na en probeer te begrijpen waar de jongen het over heeft. Als het in mijn hersenen allemaal even grijs blijft, wend ik me af en loop mijn tante tegemoet die zich vanaf nu af aan over mij zal ontfermen. 
_
Ik blijf intens naar de man staren en onderdruk de neiging hem aan te vliegen. De invalide man herkent me, dat lees ik in de verschrikte blik in zijn ogen. Hij verbleekt. Weer zie ik die verontschuldigende blik in zijn ogen, net als toen in het ziekenhuis. Op de n of andere manier brengt die om excuses smekende blik, nijd en haat in me naar boven. Ik wil de gebrekkige man pijn doen, me door hysterie laten beheersen in de hoop dat de pijn verdwijnt. Met een moordzuchtige blik in mijn ogen stap ik op de man af. Net als ik al mijn redelijkheid dreig te verliezen en vergeet dat de fragiele man niet in staat is zich te verweren tegen een aanval van mij, verschijnt 3adnan. Hij gaat pal voor de man staan en doet me bevriezen in mijn beweging met de kille blik die hij me toewerpt. Die ogen
Alle puzzelstukjes vallen in elkaar. 3adnan was de jongen die me zo koud toesprak in dat ziekenhuis. De man achter hem is zijn vader, de man die ons toentertijd van de weg kaapte. 
Koude trillingen doen mijn lichaam huiveren. Mijn hersenen kunnen nauwelijks verwerken wat tot ze is doorgedrongen. 3adnan weet van meet af aan wie ik ben. Dat verklaart zijn koude gedrag jegens mij. Maar waarom?
Dan herinner ik me zijn woorden weer; _`Het was jullie schuld!_ 3adnan gelooft dat mijn vader degene is die het ongeluk veroorzaakte. 

`Lainae!Eindelijk dring Nail stem tot me door. Hij omvat mijn arm en trekt me met een ruk naar zich toe. `Kalmeer, lief. Je trilt, straks word je nog hysterisch. Ik maak me van hem los. `Ik wil hier weg! Schreeuw ik in paniek, tranen vullen mijn ogen `Wat is er, lieverd?  Vraagt Nail. Ik wijs met een trillende vinger naar de 3adnans vader. `Die die man heeft het ongeluk veroorzaakt. Hij hij heeft ons gezin vermoord! Nail kijkt me niet begrijpend aan en slaat zijn armen beschermend om me heen. `Ach, lieverd.Ik hoor de sussende toon in zijn stem en weet dat hij me niet gelooft. Hij denkt dat ik onzin uitkraam. Ik duw hem van me af. `Hij heeft het echt gedaan, Nail! Roep ik schril. `Dat is niet waar, kedabba! Jouw vader is degene die het ongeluk veroorzaakte. Door zijn onvoorzichtigheid zit mijn vader nu in die rolstoel! Ik was erbij, ik heb alles gezien! 3adnans stem is verwrongen van haat. `Schreeuw niet zo tegen haar!Buldert Nail en hij zet een driegende stap in de richting van zijn neef. Minachtend schudt 3adnan zijn hoofd. `De s!et heeft je bespeeld, je bent blind voor al het andere. 3adanan krijgt nog net de tijd om zijn zin af te maken, eer hij met een stoot tegen de grond wordt geramd. `Ik heb je al eerder gezegd dat je, je grote mond moet houden. Vloekend komt 3adnan overeind. `Ik vecht niet met je om haar. Ze is het niet waard.3adnas beledigende woorden benemen me van mijn adem. Wat heb ik hem ooit aangedaan? Woede beheerst me. Met brandende ogen kom ik achter Nails beschermende lichaam vandaan en wend me tot de irrationele 3adnan. `Hoe durf jij te klagen?! Hoewel je vader in een rolstoel zit, is hij hier nog! Hij leeft, je kunt hem aanraken, hem zien! Ik ben degene die alles kwijt is geraakt!  Raas ik furieus. Maar 3adnan is niet van rede vatbaar. `Het hele ongeluk heeft helemaal niet hoeven gebeuren als jouw vader niet slapend achter het stuur heeft gezeten! Raast hij. `Dat heeft hij niet! Denk je jouw vader vrij te pleiten van de moord op vijf mensen door de schuld op het slachtoffer te schuiven? 3adnan stampt met zijn voet op de grond, woede straalt van hem af. `Aaah! Als je een man was, had ik je tegen de muur geplakt!
Als kemphanen staan 3adnan en ik tegenover elkaar, Nail en de invalide man volledig vergetend. Totdat
`Kinderen KinderenVan ver hoor ik deze zwakke stem komen. Met een blik die vervuld is van pijn en woede wend ik me tot de eigenaar van deze stem. 3adnans vader. 3adnans blik verzacht als hij zich wendt tot de man die hem het leven heeft geschonken. `Vader? Het spijt me, ik liet me gaan. Ik sla beschaamd mijn ogen neer als ik de gekwelde blik in de ogen van de breekbare man zien. Waar is mijn fatsoen gebleven? Die man zal wel genoeg te lijden hebben onder zijn eigen schuldgevoelens, moet ik het erger maken? Nail stapt ook dichterbij en glimlacht zijn oom bemoedigend toe. `U moet gaan rusten. Hij wenkt de vrouw die de oude man binnen reed. `Beng hem naar zijn kamer. Maar de oude man wil niet weg. `Nee, Nail. 3adnan en het meisje zijn me uitleg verschuldigd.Als 3adnan wil protesteren, steekt de man zijn hand op. `Jawel, jullie moeten weten hoe het is gegaan. Zijn stem is nu verassend vast en luid. Nail gaat achter me staan en slaat zijn arm om me heen om me te steunen. 3adnans vader richt zijn blik op mij. `Ten eerste wil ik zeggen dat het me heel erg spijt dat jouw familie is omgekomen. Inna lillahi wa inna Ilaha radji3oen .Ik onderdruk een snik. Hij duwt zijn rolstoel naar voren en grijpt mijn hand. `Moge Allah jou beloning vergroten en het medeleven naar jou toe perfectioneren en jouw overledenen vergeven. Bij het horen van deze dou3a, stromen de tranen rijkelijk over mijn wangen. ` Ameen.Breng ik hikkend uit en knijp in de hand van de man. Hij glimlacht vaag naar me en begint zijn verhaal.
`In de middag waarin mijn bus tegen jullie auto opbotste, was ik klaarwakker. Voor we naar Nederland vertrokken heb ik ervoor gezorgd dat ik voldoende heb geslapen, omdat ik weet wat het gevaar is van een slapende chauffeur achter het stuur. Ik weet zeker dat jouw vader de gevaren ook kende. Elke reiziger is ervan op de hoogte. Verhalen over gezinnen die verongelukken omdat een automobilist zichzelf niet voldoende rust gunt doen elke zomer weer de ronde. Natuurlijk betuig je medeleven, staat er even bij stil maar vergeet het gebeuren snel en gaat op in het vakantiegevoel. Nooit komt het bij je op dat het jou ook zou kunnen overkomen, dat jij de volgende zou kunnen zijn
Triest staart de oude man voor zich uit, opgeslokt in de herinnering. `Vanaf het moment dat ik wakker werd en we op weg gingen had ik een onheilspellend gevoel. Ik wist dat er iets naars stond te gebeuren, maar omdat ik geen slaap had en het busje in goede staat was, stond ik er niet lang bij stil.
Hij kijkt naar me op.`Totdat ik een bocht nam ergens op een verlaten weg Ik reageerde te langzaam, ik had kunnen uitwijken maar ik was verlamd van schrik De bestuurder van de tegenliggende auto sliep en stevend recht op mijn busje af.

----------


## Carae

*Laima meid, in n woord P R A C H T I G.
Qua schrijfstijl ben jij echt mijn favoriete auteur. 
Mohiem zina, je doet het echt goed. Bedankt voor het vervolgje, waardeer ik echt. Hou je goed, lieverd.

Dikke kus, Carae*

----------


## n8melodie

Ach meid wat prachtig, maar ook zo triest.  :tranen: 
In jouw verhalen kun je echt verdrinken en alles om je heen vergeten.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dounia_17

ewa meid ga gauw verder :knipoog:

----------


## lela amira

heey meid...WOOWW wat en vervolg...je stijl...zo vloeiend...je geniet ervan heh??..dat kun je er wel uitmaken.,...zeer poetisch... :knipoog: 

pls snel weer een vervolgjeee......ik heb zo'n gevoel...dat ze wat met die zoon van die aanrijder krijgt..ai ai...zielig voor na'il..haha....nee nee..is maar een voorgevoel...go on chick...

laterrrrr
beslamma...

----------


## miss jasmine

:schok:  wow meid, weer geweldig... zucht...

Ga je heel snel verder  :knipoog: 

Kus Jasmine.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Carae_ 
> *Laima meid, in n woord P R A C H T I G.
> Qua schrijfstijl ben jij echt mijn favoriete auteur. 
> Mohiem zina, je doet het echt goed. Bedankt voor het vervolgje, waardeer ik echt. Hou je goed, lieverd.
> 
> Dikke kus, Carae *


Shukran zina .. :grote grijns: 




> _Geplaatst door lela amira_ 
> *heey meid...WOOWW wat en vervolg...je stijl...zo vloeiend...je geniet ervan heh??..dat kun je er wel uitmaken.,...zeer poetisch...
> 
> pls snel weer een vervolgjeee......ik heb zo'n gevoel...dat ze wat met die zoon van die aanrijder krijgt..ai ai...zielig voor na'il..haha....nee nee..is maar een voorgevoel...go on chick...
> 
> laterrrrr
> beslamma...*


Ik geniet er inderdaad van .. :blozen: 

Ik kan nog niets zeggen over hoe het verder gaat, ik weet hoe ik het wil laten eindigen maar zover is het nog lang niet. 

Dounia_17, n8melodie & miss jasmine, bedankt voor jullie reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Sou

:duim: ! Prachtig...





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

Zoo meid dat was weer een top vervolg tbarkAllah 3liek  :duim:  ga gauw verder  :grote grijns: 

boesa kbira van een fan  :zwaai:

----------


## Soussia'86

Jouw verhalen zijn echt geweldig, zo anders dan de standaard verhalen. Er komen zoveel elementen in voor die het verhaal zo interessant maken. Ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg, ga gauw verder...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Samieraatje

Prachtig zoals altijd!!  :duim:

----------


## awatif

wauw ga door






plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ik ben in de ban van dit verhaal  :brozac:

----------


## saphronie

Wow wat een wending weet je eraan te geven. Mijn grote complimenten  :Smilie: 
Ik vind het hartstikke knap dat je in deze tijd nog zoveel kan schrijven. Ik wou dat ik dat ook kon, maar ik ben nu al zo ver gedesorrienteerd dat als ik verder schrijf weer helemaal opnieuw alles moet lezen. dat is het nadelige. Maar ik heb het er wel voor over.  :knipoog: 
Maar goed, go on...dit ziet er fantastisch uit!

 :zwaai: 

Saphy

----------


## awatif

dat vind ik nou ook

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff



ik ben verslaafd aan dit verhaal, begin echt aardig verslavings verschijningen te krijgen!  :cheefbek:  



maar ga zo door meid!..

groetjes van mij...

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor je reactie, lief.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Soussia'86

PRACHTIG, ik weet echt niet wat ik nog meer moet zeggen, het is gewoon geweldig!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## miss22

echt een super verhaal wallah ga gauw verder ok dikke kus

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.



Kus Laima.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Prachtig meid 
het is echt een leuk verhaal
ga gauw weer verder 
je doet het goed !!

 :tong uitsteken:  doei meid !

----------


## Laimela

Shukran lief .. :grote grijns:

----------


## hanouna

...fff..wat zal ik schrijven...je zinnen kloppen...de woorden correct...maar het gevoel daarin is onbeschrijflijk. Als het kon zou ik je een staande ovatie willen geven. En je verhaal is nog niet eens klaar! Ik ben erg benieuwd, maar ik kan je zeggen, je hebt echt talent. Grote complimenten hoor!!

----------


## Batata24

waar blijf je nouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Laimela

Ik weet het, ik heb dit verhaal een beetje verwaarloosd.

Maar dat komt goed, ik plaats deze week nog een vervolg, InshaAllah.

Kus Laima. 

Ps: Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties .. :blauwe kus:

----------


## tanzawia84

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Ik weet het, ik heb dit verhaal een beetje verwaarloosd.
> 
> Maar dat komt goed, ik plaats deze week nog een vervolg, InshaAllah.
> 
> Kus Laima. 
> 
> Ps: Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties ..*


Ok  :duim:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

wajow a laimela,

mijn verslavings verschijnselen beginnen nu echt te voorschijn te komen, dus kom op met dat vervolg, voordat ik mezelf iets aan doe  :Smilie:  

meid, ga zo door, lees het met genot!...

groetjes van mij...

----------


## seloua5

KOM op!!,

We willen een vervolg................
Mooi verhaal................we want more!! WE WANT MORE.....................

----------


## Souma

Laimela,

ik reageer niet zo vaak op jou verhaal,...omdat ik dan gewoon elke keer wel kan reageren en aangezien je 3 hele goede verhalen hebt lopen..heb ik niet altijd tijd. Moehiem...shoekran in ieder geval voor die prachtige verhalen.

Wat ik nu ga zeggen meen ik echt. Ik ging laatst naar de bibliotheek en had een boek van Penny Jordan geleend...een serie van bouquet boeken...weet niet of je het kent..romans zijn het. Ik ga er van uit dat je het wel kent...zo'n goede schrijfster als jou moet het wel kennen denk ik  :Smilie:  Toen ik het eerste blz had gelezen...het eerste wat er in mij op kwam was...wayooowwww dit is precies de schrijfstyle van Laimela van maroc.nl  :duim:  tsjah en ik dacht dit moet ik haar gewoon laten weten. En het was zo goed geschreven plus een mooi verhaal dus kan je nagaan hoe goed ik jou vind. Het enige wat ik jammer vind is dat je niet zo vaak schrijft...al heb ik er begrip voor dat jij natuurlijk ook je eigen leven hebt. In ieder geval ben al blij dat je je talent met ons deelt.  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

Sweet kisses, 
Big Bousa,
Je fan Souma
Beslama

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Laimela,
> 
> ik reageer niet zo vaak op jou verhaal,...omdat ik dan gewoon elke keer wel kan reageren en aangezien je 3 hele goede verhalen hebt lopen..heb ik niet altijd tijd. Moehiem...shoekran in ieder geval voor die prachtige verhalen.
> 
> Wat ik nu ga zeggen meen ik echt. Ik ging laatst naar de bibliotheek en had een boek van Penny Jordan geleend...een serie van bouquet boeken...weet niet of je het kent..romans zijn het. Ik ga er van uit dat je het wel kent...zo'n goede schrijfster als jou moet het wel kennen denk ik  Toen ik het eerste blz had gelezen...het eerste wat er in mij op kwam was...wayooowwww dit is precies de schrijfstyle van Laimela van maroc.nl  tsjah en ik dacht dit moet ik haar gewoon laten weten. En het was zo goed geschreven plus een mooi verhaal dus kan je nagaan hoe goed ik jou vind. Het enige wat ik jammer vind is dat je niet zo vaak schrijft...al heb ik er begrip voor dat jij natuurlijk ook je eigen leven hebt. In ieder geval ben al blij dat je je talent met ons deelt.    
> 
> Sweet kisses, 
> Big Bousa,
> ...


Ja, ik ken de schijfster Penny Jordan en haar romannetjes. Ik vind haar boeken allemaal even goed en vind het een heel compliment om met haar vergeleken te worden.

Heel erg bedankt voor je lieve reactie.

Ik heb alleen een probleem, ik heb geen inspiratie en kom dus geen regeltje verder ..  :frons:  


SOEYMEYA, tanzawia84 & seloua5 Jullei ook bedankt voor jullie reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Laimela,
> 
> ik reageer niet zo vaak op jou verhaal,...omdat ik dan gewoon elke keer wel kan reageren en aangezien je 3 hele goede verhalen hebt lopen..heb ik niet altijd tijd. Moehiem...shoekran in ieder geval voor die prachtige verhalen.
> 
> Wat ik nu ga zeggen meen ik echt. Ik ging laatst naar de bibliotheek en had een boek van Penny Jordan geleend...een serie van bouquet boeken...weet niet of je het kent..romans zijn het. Ik ga er van uit dat je het wel kent...zo'n goede schrijfster als jou moet het wel kennen denk ik  Toen ik het eerste blz had gelezen...het eerste wat er in mij op kwam was...wayooowwww dit is precies de schrijfstyle van Laimela van maroc.nl  tsjah en ik dacht dit moet ik haar gewoon laten weten. En het was zo goed geschreven plus een mooi verhaal dus kan je nagaan hoe goed ik jou vind. Het enige wat ik jammer vind is dat je niet zo vaak schrijft...al heb ik er begrip voor dat jij natuurlijk ook je eigen leven hebt. In ieder geval ben al blij dat je je talent met ons deelt.    
> 
> Sweet kisses, 
> Big Bousa,
> ...


Ja, ik ken de schijfster Penny Jordan en haar romannetjes. Ik vind haar boeken allemaal even goed en vind het een heel compliment om met haar vergeleken te worden.

Heel erg bedankt voor je lieve reactie.

Ik heb alleen een probleem, ik heb geen inspiratie en kom dus geen regeltje verder ..  :frons:  


SOEYMEYA, tanzawia84 & seloua5 Jullei ook bedankt voor jullie reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Laimela,
> 
> ik reageer niet zo vaak op jou verhaal,...omdat ik dan gewoon elke keer wel kan reageren en aangezien je 3 hele goede verhalen hebt lopen..heb ik niet altijd tijd. Moehiem...shoekran in ieder geval voor die prachtige verhalen.
> 
> Wat ik nu ga zeggen meen ik echt. Ik ging laatst naar de bibliotheek en had een boek van Penny Jordan geleend...een serie van bouquet boeken...weet niet of je het kent..romans zijn het. Ik ga er van uit dat je het wel kent...zo'n goede schrijfster als jou moet het wel kennen denk ik  Toen ik het eerste blz had gelezen...het eerste wat er in mij op kwam was...wayooowwww dit is precies de schrijfstyle van Laimela van maroc.nl  tsjah en ik dacht dit moet ik haar gewoon laten weten. En het was zo goed geschreven plus een mooi verhaal dus kan je nagaan hoe goed ik jou vind. Het enige wat ik jammer vind is dat je niet zo vaak schrijft...al heb ik er begrip voor dat jij natuurlijk ook je eigen leven hebt. In ieder geval ben al blij dat je je talent met ons deelt.    
> 
> Sweet kisses, 
> Big Bousa,
> ...


Ja, ik ken de schijfster Penny Jordan en haar romannetjes. Ik vind haar boeken allemaal even goed en vind het een heel compliment om met haar vergeleken te worden.

Heel erg bedankt voor je lieve reactie.

Ik heb alleen een probleem, ik heb geen inspiratie en kom dus geen regeltje verder ..  :frons:  


SOEYMEYA, tanzawia84 & seloua5 Jullei ook bedankt voor jullie reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Laimela,
> 
> ik reageer niet zo vaak op jou verhaal,...omdat ik dan gewoon elke keer wel kan reageren en aangezien je 3 hele goede verhalen hebt lopen..heb ik niet altijd tijd. Moehiem...shoekran in ieder geval voor die prachtige verhalen.
> 
> Wat ik nu ga zeggen meen ik echt. Ik ging laatst naar de bibliotheek en had een boek van Penny Jordan geleend...een serie van bouquet boeken...weet niet of je het kent..romans zijn het. Ik ga er van uit dat je het wel kent...zo'n goede schrijfster als jou moet het wel kennen denk ik  Toen ik het eerste blz had gelezen...het eerste wat er in mij op kwam was...wayooowwww dit is precies de schrijfstyle van Laimela van maroc.nl  tsjah en ik dacht dit moet ik haar gewoon laten weten. En het was zo goed geschreven plus een mooi verhaal dus kan je nagaan hoe goed ik jou vind. Het enige wat ik jammer vind is dat je niet zo vaak schrijft...al heb ik er begrip voor dat jij natuurlijk ook je eigen leven hebt. In ieder geval ben al blij dat je je talent met ons deelt.    
> 
> Sweet kisses, 
> Big Bousa,
> ...


Ja, ik ken de schijfster Penny Jordan en haar romannetjes. Ik vind haar boeken allemaal even goed en vind het een heel compliment om met haar vergeleken te worden.

Heel erg bedankt voor je lieve reactie.

Ik heb alleen een probleem, ik heb geen inspiratie en kom dus geen regeltje verder ..  :frons:  


SOEYMEYA, tanzawia84 & seloua5 Jullei ook bedankt voor jullie reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Samieraatje

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 

B
e
a
u
t
i
f
u
l
l

 :petaf:

----------


## Sou

Still waiting  :frons: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door sou_ 
> *Still waiting .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalla,
> Sou*


Sorry dat het zolang heeft geduurt, maar ik heb eindelijk wat op papier gekregen.

Zodra ik klaar ben plaats ik het, vandaag nog Inshaallah.

Samiraatje, shukran, lief.

Kus Laima.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

yeeaaah !! we krijgen een vervolg
dank je meid

----------


## Laimela

Ik verstijf. Ik wil de oude man voor leugenaar uitmaken maar lees alleen oprechtheid in zijn ogen. Papa sliep. Hoewel ik weet dat al voor je geboren wordt vaststaat wanneer je heen gaat, wanneer je laatste dag is, verwijt ik mezelf. Als ik wakker was gebleven als ik papa had gedwongen te stoppen Ik schud de gedachten van me af. Als, als Niets meer aan te doen, het is gebeurd. Ze zijn dood.
Ik voel Nails armen om me heen en verstrak. Neemt hij het mij niet kwalijk dat zijn oom in een rolstoel zit? Ik durf hem niet aan te kijken, bang voor hetgeen ik in zijn ogen zou kunnen lezen. Ik maak me los uit zijn armen en wend me tot 3adnan en zijn vader. `Het spijt me dat ik loze beschuldigingen heb geuit. Ik had geen idee In 3adnans blik lees ik triomf. Natuurlijk hij heeft aldoor gelijk gehad. Met moeite houd ik me staande. 3adnans vader glimlacht me bemoedigend toe. `Het hoeft je niet te spijten, meisje. Ik knik. Als ik het niet meer kan kijken in de onbeschaamde ogen van 3adnan, draai ik me om. Zonder Nail echt aan te kijken, fluister ik; `Ik denk dat ik naar huis ga. 
`Dat is goed, liefste. Mijn ogen vliegen naar 3adnan en ik zie de ergernis waarmee hij van ons weg kijkt als Nail een kus op mijn haren drukt en een arm om me heen slaat. Hij is nog niet tevreden. Het is duidelijk dat hij me uit het leven van Nail wil hebben. Ik huiver, misschien is dat wel het verstandigste
Nadat ik een laatste blik heb geworpen op de oude dappere man en het afgewende gezicht van 3adnan laat ik me door Nail de kamer uit loodsen.

We lopen door het huis naar het gedeelte waar de woonkamer ligt. Het feest is nog in volle gang. Niemand deelt hier mijn gevoelens van wanhoop en onbegrip. Men viert feest, Nails familie viert feest. Hij hoort hier, tussen hen. 
`Nail, je hoeft niet mee te gaan.Fluister ik hees als we ons door de menigte hebben gedrongen. Nail slaat zijn arm steviger om me heen en drukt me tegen zich aan. `Je hebt me nodig. Daar kan ik niets tegen in brengen. Ik heb hem nodig, zijn troost nodig Ik bijt hard op mijn lip om de tranen binnen te houden en kijk naar hem op. `Ga dan in ieder geval afscheid nemen van je moeder.Beng ik op een bevende ademtocht uit. Nail knikt. Na een bemoedigend kneepje in mijn schouder, loopt hij terug. Ik kijk hem na en wacht ongeduldig op het moment dat hij terug komt om me hier weg te halen. Ik heb behoefte aan een huis waar rust heerst, ergens waar ik in bed kan duiken met Nails armen om me heen. Ergens waar ik kan huilen totdat ik in slaap val van vermoeienis. 
Net als Nail om de hoek verdwijnt hoor ik het gezang. De bruid to be is in aantocht. Ik maak me uit de voeten om plaats te maken voor de kleine stoet en loopt in de richting waarin Nail is gelopen. Ik kijk zoekend om me heen maar ik zie Nail nergens. Ik loop nog een gang in en passeer een kamer. Aan het eind van de gang onder aan een trap vind ik Nail eindelijk. Maar hij is niet alleen
Nail leunt met zijn hand tegen de muur, net boven het hoofd van een beeldschone vrouw en schijnt de tijd van zijn leven te hebben. De blonde schoonheid die voor hem staat heeft haar hand bezitterig op zijn arm gelegd en lacht hem verleidelijk toe. Nail en het meisje hebben niet eens door dat er iemand achter ze staat, ze gaan helemaal in elkaar op. Het plaatje is akelig intiem.
Ik sla een trillende hand voor mijn mond en blijf aan de grond genageld staan. Wat doet hij me aan? 
Ik wil me afwenden van dit pijnlijke tafereel. Ik wil niet zien hoe Nail mijn vertrouwen beschaamt en mijn liefde voor hem schade toebrengt, maar mijn knien lijken van rubber, ik kan nog maar net overeind blijven. 
Met betraande ogen blijf ik daar staan en wacht op het moment dat Nail zijn arm weg haalt en het lichaamscontact dat me zo zeer doet verbreekt, maar dat doet hij niet. Hij mompelt wat waarop het meisje op haar tenen gaat staan en een kus drukt net boven zijn mondhoek. Mijn adem stokt. Er rolt een hulpeloze traan over mijn wang als Nail haar het glimlachje schenkt waarvan ik dacht dat die alleen voor mij was. Nooit eerder heb ik deze razernij gevoeld want nooit eerder heeft Nail me reden gegeven om jaloers te zijn. Niet eerder heeft hij toegelaten dat een andere vrouw hem op een seksueel getinte manier aanraakt. Niet eerder heeft hij me reden gegeven om aan zijn absolute trouw te twijfelen. Radeloos van pijn uit ik een gedempt kreetje. Hoewel het geluid nauwelijks te horen is wendt Nail zich met een ruk naar me toe. Mijn aanwezigheid is eindelijk opgemerkt. Overmand door pijn kijk in zijn geschrokken ogen. Ogen die mijn vermoedens bevestigen, ogen die schuldig kijken
De grond wordt onder mijn voeten weggeslagen. Niet een halfuur eerder heb ik gehoord dat mijn vader zelf schuldig is aan zijn dood en dat van zijn gezin, en nu tref ik Nail hier, flirtend met een andere vrouw Het is meer dan ik kan verdragen. 
Misselijk van verdriet en teleurstelling blijf ik in Nails ogen kijken. Het meisje komt achter Nail staan en legt haar hand op zijn rug. Weer snijdt de pijn door me heen. De blonde kent geen preutsheid en geen schaamte om hem in het openbaar zo op te eisen. Nail duwt de hand van het meisje weg en kijkt me smekend aan. Weer rolt er een traan over mijn wang. Ik kan hem niet verwijten, haar niet Ik kan alleen mezelf verwijten. Toen ik Nail mezelf gaf deed ik dat zonder reserve, ik gaf hem alles... Elke plekje in mijn hart is van hem, mijn lichaam is van hem Ik had beter moeten weten. 
Als Nail van de schrik bekomen een stap naar mij toe doet, krijg ik eindelijk weer gevoel in mijn benen. Verblind door tranen ren ik de gang in, het huis uit.

----------


## saphronie

Je overtreft jezelf telkens weer.. :duim:

----------


## tetwania

Het was het wachten meer dan waard. En dus blijf ik wachten op wat er allemaal komen gaat.  :duim:

----------


## Sou

:duim: . 





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Batata24

wow wow wow wow.. ga alsjeblieft snel door,.
dit is echt een SUPER verhaal !!

----------


## miss_remix

ej meid ga gauw verder :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

mooi vervolg meid, heel goed

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties lieverds.


Kus Laima.

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

:wow:   :wow:   :wow:  Dat Was Weer Een Prachtig Vervolg..!! Heb Er Gewoon Geen Woorden Voor...Tbark Allah 3liek  :duim:   :petaf:   :duim: 

boesa kbira van een grote fan  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Laimela

Shukran lief .. :blauwe kus:

----------


## soumiake

Ga Verder! Het is echt spanned

----------


## lela_amel

zoooooooooooooooooo wat een mooie verhaal  :maf:  
nou hier heb je een nieuwe fan erbij!!!!!!!!  :zwaai:  

ga snel verder ik w8!!!!

lela_amel  :blowen:

----------


## minatje

Heee, te gek verhaal wanneer ga je verder want ik wil zo graag weten hoe het afloopt. En wie was die blonde vrouw met hem in de keuken?? Was het zijn verloofde, nicht of zus????? schrijf snel een vervolg want ik ben reuze beniewd!!!!!! groejes van mina xxxxxxx  :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door minatje_ 
> *Heee, te gek verhaal wanneer ga je verder want ik wil zo graag weten hoe het afloopt. En wie was die blonde vrouw met hem in de keuken?? Was het zijn verloofde, nicht of zus????? schrijf snel een vervolg want ik ben reuze beniewd!!!!!! groejes van mina xxxxxxx  *


Stay tuned en alles zal duidelijk worden .. :grote grijns: 

Ik moet eerst nog een vervolg plaatsen bij mijn andere verhaal en dan houd ik me weer hier bezig.

Bedankt voor je reactie, lela_amel jij ook.

Kus Laima.

----------


## Nido

Ik ik weet niet wat ik precies moet zeggen..

Wat een verhaal zeg..prachtig..vvervolg svp :blozen: 

Xjes Nadia

Ps: lijkt zo echt.. :frons:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ik ik weet niet wat ik precies moet zeggen..
> 
> Wat een verhaal zeg..prachtig..vvervolg svp
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: lijkt zo echt.. *


Bedankt voor je complimenten en je reactie, lief. 

Het vervolg komt soon InshaAllah.


Kus Laima.

----------


## miss_remix

plz vervolg k :frons:  :frons:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Bedankt voor je complimenten en je reactie, lief. 
> 
> Het vervolg komt soon InshaAllah.
> 
> 
> Kus Laima.*


Graag gedaan,..

Zal erop wachten InsaAllah :knipoog: 

Xjes Nadia

----------


## lela_amel

nog steeds niks?????????????  :huil:  

 :regie:  verder verder verder  :regie:  

>>>lela_amel<<<

----------


## Samieraatje

:wow:  :wow:  :wow:   :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: 

Ik heb geen woorden voor jou!!!  :duim:

----------


## Nesrine18

Damnn dit ziet men in Pakistan als porno aan man :hihi: 


Meid jij kan schrijven...tbar kallah

euhh ga je wel door???  :petaf:

----------


## Tetounia_4-eva

Egt leip verhaal  :stout:  

Ga je aub snel weer verder  :brozac:  

Want ik kannie w8en  :gniffel:   :boeps:  

Boussa Tetouania  :player:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Nesrine18_ 
> * Damnn dit ziet men in Pakistan als porno aan man*


.. :slik!: 

.. :zegniets: 




> _Geplaatst door Nesrine18_ 
> *Meid jij kan schrijven...tbar kallah
> 
> euhh ga je wel door??? *



Shukran zina.

Alle nieuwe lezers, welkom! Bedankt voor jullie reacties .. :blauwe kus: 


Laima.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

pfff je hebt jezelf weer overtroffen...


je vervolgen zijn het medicijn tegen mijn afkicks verschijnselen..  :blij:  


zo blijf schrijven en laat mij niet een in een afkick centrum belanden  :jeweetog:  


groetjes van een vlinder..

----------


## Tetounia_4-eva

:schrik:  Wanneer ga je verder?!?  :oog:

----------


## Nesrine18

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *..
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :grote grijns:  GO go Go!

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *pfff je hebt jezelf weer overtroffen...
> 
> 
> je vervolgen zijn het medicijn tegen mijn afkicks verschijnselen..  
> 
> 
> zo blijf schrijven en laat mij niet een in een afkick centrum belanden  
> 
> ...


Ik ben al begonnen maar word nu door slaap overmannen. Maar dat betekent dus dat ik snel weer wat plaats nu ik eindelijk een beginnetje heb gemaakt.

Allemaal bedankt voor jullie reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Ik ben al begonnen maar word nu door slaap overmannen. Maar dat betekent dus dat ik snel weer wat plaats nu ik eindelijk een beginnetje heb gemaakt.
> 
> Allemaal bedankt voor jullie reacties.
> 
> 
> Kus Laima.*


Slaap lekker... :knipoog: 

En i wanna seeee the Vervolg soon  :duivels:  !!!

Xxx Nadia

Ps:  :blauwe kus:  zal wachten

----------


## Dounia_17

vandaag nog een vervolg please :Smilie: 

thnx :knipoog:

----------


## Tetounia_4-eva

> _Geplaatst door Dounia_17_ 
> *vandaag nog een vervolg please
> 
> thnx*


 Ben het helemaal met je eens  :ole:  
Vandaag Nog A.U.B.  :engel:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

wow dat noem ik wel pas echt een verhaal wanneer ga je verder  :maffia:

----------


## MadeLiefje

Meid jij kunt je verhaal prachtig verwoorden, mijn complimenten! Je hebt zeker schrijftalent! 

Verder aub!!!

----------


## Tetounia_4-eva

Dit duurt wel erg lang,vind je ook niet  :vreemd:

----------


## MadeLiefje

Hey meid een vraagje...is dit een waargebeurd verhaal of is dit een fantasieverhaal? Ik vind em echt prachtig en zo werkelijk!

Ga door meid.

----------


## MadeLiefje

Ja dit duurt inderdaad best lang jah. 
Please een vervolg aub...

----------


## casawia101

[GLOW=red]willlieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :wow:   :wow:  
ga snel verder meid.............
een nieuwe fan erbij  :boogie:   :boogie:      [/GLOW]

----------


## Daniya

dit is echt het mooiste verhaal dat ik ooit heb gelezen.
wacht ongeduldig op je vervolg Laima..

Chapoooo  :jumping:

----------


## Loewie

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *dit is echt het mooiste verhaal dat ik ooit heb gelezen.
> wacht ongeduldig op je vervolg Laima..
> 
> Chapoooo *



TOG NIE OP VAKANSI?  :stomp:

----------


## amel_18

heeey lieverdd...

k hoop da je insahallah snel verder schrijft...

kus kus amel.. :blauwe kus:   :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door MadeLiefje_ 
> *Hey meid een vraagje...is dit een waargebeurd verhaal of is dit een fantasieverhaal? Ik vind em echt prachtig en zo werkelijk!
> 
> Ga door meid.*


Het is fictie .. :grote grijns: 

Hier de link naar mijn eerste verhaal, het verhaal dat af is: http://www.maroc.nl/prikbord/forums/...threadid=80281


Bedankt voor jullie geduld, ik zal snel weer verder gaan inshaAllah. 


Kus Laima.

----------


## miss_remix

:loens:   :traan1:  een vervolg vandaag zou dat kunnen?

----------


## Laimela

Lieve dametjes, 

Ik bedank jullie ten eerste voor jullie reacties ( ondanks dat ik het heb laten afweten ) en meld gelijk dat ik vandaag op vakantie ga.

Ik ga voor 4 weken naar Marokko en zal daarna weer proberen verder te gaan, InshaAllah.


Groetjes Laimela.

----------


## Cindarella

Meid ik heb nog nooit zo een mooie verhaal gelezen....

Ga gauw verder...

Kuss Hanane

----------


## saidaatje

UP  :argwaan:

----------


## Maffia_nich

Tbarkallah jij hebt echt talent meid !

gewoon in 1 woord prachtig

schrijf gauw een vervolgje alsjeblieft

xxxx je nieuwe fan  :knipoog:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Up ! :grote grijns:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

ewa meid ben je al niet terug van je vakantie want je hebt lang geen vervolg gescreven maar ga snel voort  :schok:

----------


## Laimela

Salaam lieverds,

Ik ben al ruim een week terug van Marokko. Mijn vakantie was heerlijk en veel te kort. Maar de volgende zomer doen we het over InshaAllah. 
Ik kan niet verder schrijven, want mijn pc zit onder de virussen en hij valt steeds uit. Totdat dit opgelost is, en wanneer dit is weet ik niet, kan ik niet verder schrijven.

Mijn excuses voor de vertraging. 

Kus Laima.

P.s: Bedankt voor jullie reacties en jullie geduld.

----------


## minatje

please, ga aub verder want we hebben echt lang gewacht  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:  dikke kus van mij en tot gauw.....

----------


## Laimela

De tranen blijven maar komen, ze zijn niet te stoppen. Ik schijn liters van dat zoute vocht in mijn lijf te hebben. Door een tranenzee zoek ik in het nachtkastje naar mijn paspoort. Als ik het rode boekje heb gevonden strompel ik verdoofd door het pension en prop mijn kleren met trillende handen in een koffer. Ik wil hier weg, ik wil hier geen minuut langer blijven dan noodzakelijk is. Als ik al mijn spullen heb gepakt leg ik een aantal bankbiljetten op tafel, de helft van de huur. Mijn ogen glijden over het vertrek waarin ik meende een plezierige vakantie door te brengen met de man van wie ik houd. Ik droomde dat onze eerste vakantie samen perfect zou zijn. Ik dacht dat ik genoeg was, dat ook hij zo onvoorwaardelijk van mij hield Blijkbaar niet. Blijkbaar wil ook Nail een ongeschonden vrouw en houdt hij mij erop na voor zijn pleziertjes. Ik beteken niets voor hem. Hij kan me zonder pardon uit zijn hoofd zetten om totaal op te gaan in een andere vrouw. Het beeld van de twee danst voor mijn ogen, als om me te pesten, om mijn lijden te verhevigen. Ik kreun, de pijn is intens.
Het zal hem berouwen, bedenk ik strijdlustig. Op een dag, wanneer ik hem allang vergeten zal zijn en hij kinderen heeft met die blondine, zal hij beseffen dat ik veel meer van hem hield. Ik hield houd ontiegelijk veel van hem. De omvang van mijn liefde is niet met woorden te beschrijven. Wanneer ik zijn naam hoorde, wanneer ik aan hem dacht wanneer ik zijn nabijheid voelde, brandde mijn dwaze hart van liefde. Mijn liefde is grensloos. Ik heb hem alles gegeven dat van mij is. Hij bezat me helemaal; mijn vertrouwen, mijn lichaam, mijn hart, dat hij zonder kommer heeft gebroken 
Ik moet hem uit mijn hoofd zetten, wil ik niet waanzinnig worden van verdriet. Met mijn verstand op nul verzamel ik al mijn fysieke krachten en veeg mijn tranen weg. Ik haal diep adem en gooi mijn tasje over mijn schouder. Ik trek de deur van het pensionnetje achter me dicht, het is voorbij. 

Drie dagen later, als ik in het vliegtuig zit sta ik mezelf eindelijk toe om te denken aan wat er allemaal gebeurd is in zon korte tijd. Mijn omas dood, 3adnans vaders bekentenis, Nail, s ontrouw. Het is een wonder dat ik de afgelopen dagen als een normaal mens heb kunnen functioneren. Dolgraag wilde ik mezelf ergens opsluiten om te kniezen en te huilen, net zolang totdat de pijn zou verdwijnen. Maar ik heb me niet overgegeven aan mijn verdriet en ik zal me nu ook niet laten overmannen door die verdomde tranen die me zo hoog zitten. Pas als ik veilig thuis ben mag de dam breken, maar nu moet ik me nog even groot houden.
Ik kijk uit het kleine vliegtuigraampje en zie wolken. Uit mijn keel ontsnapt een vreugdeloos lachje. Ja, stapelwolken passen perfect bij mijn duistere stemming. Mijn gedachten dwalen terug naar Nail. Nail de verader. De teleurstelling is immens. IK dacht dat onze liefde speciaal was, dat het voor eeuwig was en dat er nooit iemand tussen zou kunnen komen. Als ik niet met mijn ogen had gezien hoe Nail de blondine aanmoedigde met geflirt, dan zou ik niet hebben geloofd dat hij omkeek naar een andere vrouw. Niet eerder heb ik het idee gehad dat hij mij saai vond, dat hij de behoefte had om zijn vermaak elders zoeken. We hebben het altijd leuk gehad samen. Hij was altijd even hartstochtelijk, zijn verlangen naar mij is niet afgenomen. Hoeveel tijd we ook in bed doorbrengen het is nooit genoeg. Als Nail het voor het zeggen had, dan kwamen we de slaapkamer niet eens uit. Toch was hij aan het flirten met een andere vrouw. Hij maakte geen bezwaar toen de blondine hem op intieme wijze aanraakte, hij moedigde haar zelfs glimlachend aan. Ben ik dan blind geweest? 
Het is ironisch. Onze relatie eindigt niet vanwege zijn familie. Nee, Nail is zelf de oorzaak. Hij heeft me op de meest pijnlijke manier verraden. Mijn ogen vullen zich alweer met tranen als het beeld van zijn glimlachende gezicht zich aan mij opdringt. 
Toen ik drie dagen geleden ben vertrokken uit het pension waarin we logeerden, ben ik de stad uit gegaan. Een taxi heeft me gereden naar Oujda waar ik drie dagen heb gelogeerd in een gerieflijk hotel aan het strand. Op de tweede dag van mijn verblijf in het hotel besefte ik ineens dat ik niets meer te zoeken had in Marokko. Ik had de graven van mijn familieleden bezocht, had Berkane bezocht mijn vakantie zat erop. Mijn vertrek uitstellen zou zinloos zijn geweest. In de namiddag ben ik naar een vliegmaatschappij gegaan en heb de eerste beste vlucht geboekt die ze te bieden hadden.
En nu zit ik hier, naast een gespannen moeder die haar jengelende baby wanhopig tot rust maant. De arme vrouw kijkt op, als onze blikken elkaar kruisen glimlacht ze verontschuldigend. Met moeite beantwoord ik haar glimlach. Dan wend ik mijn blik af om weer wezenloos uit het raampje te kijken en me over te geven aan mijn gemijmer. 
Nail heeft me al tientallen keren proberen te bereiken via mijn mobiele telefoon. Toen ik het gerinkel zat werd heb ik het ding uitgezet en diep weggestopt tussen de kleren in mijn koffer. Het moge duidelijk zijn dat Nail zijn excuses wil maken. Misschien wil hij me zelfs wijs maken dat het niets te betekenen had Hoe ver is hij inmiddels al gegaan met de blonde? Hoe ver zouden ze zijn gegaan als ik hen niet had onderbroken? Zinderende pijn overvalt me en brengt tranen in mijn ogen. De enige troost die ik heb is dat hij haar hand wegduwde toen ze hem weer aanraakte. Maar deed hij dat niet alleen omdat hij mij had opgemerkt? Per slot van rekening maakte hij ook geen bezwaar toen het meisje hem kuste. Alles wat we hadden is een leugen gebleken. Ik vertrouwde hem, ik vertrouwde hem! De zoveelste tranenzee baant zich een weg over mijn wangen. Als ik me over zijn bedrog heen kan zetten en we nog met elkaar verder gaan, dan zal het niet meer hetzelfde zijn. Het kan nooit meer hetzelfde zijn. Ik zal zijn handelen met argus ogen bekijken, want het vertrouwen is totaal verdwenen.

----------


## Soussia'86

:verliefd:  Prachtig!

Bedankt voor het vervolg meid, het was echt heel mooi (zoals altijd!).
Ik wacht met spanning op het volgend stukje...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor je reactie en je woorden.



Kus Laima.

----------


## m0cr0layD

Damnnn zoals gewoonlijk weer een topvervolg  :duim: 

top !

----------


## Daniya

en ze doet het weer!!!!

 :Smilie:  
laimela rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Batata24

snel snel snel verder... perfect !!!

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie racties, dames. 


Kus Laima.

----------


## m0cr0layD

_No problem ! 

Ga gauw door.. 

xx mocrolady_

----------


## Laimela

I'll try .. :grote grijns:

----------


## m0cr0layD

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *I'll try ..*


_Okeee Dan.._

----------


## Sou

Nice.  :Smilie: .





Thalla,
Sou

----------


## amel_18

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *I'll try ..*




thanxx..!!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Batata24

zeg !! waar blijft het vervolg...? 
doooooooooooorrgaaannnnnnn pleasssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Laimela

Salaam dames, 

Ten eerste Ramdan Mubarek allen! Ik wens jullie een gezegende maand toe, lieverds.

Ik begrijp best dat jullie mijn excuses langzaam aan zat zijn, maar het is niet anders. Ik heb het gewoon heel erg druk met school en ander zaken, waardoor ik niet veel ( haast geen ) tijd heb om te schrijven. Toch doe ik mijn uiterste best en zo heb ik vandaag wat op papier gekregen voor mijn andere verhaal. Dus voor dat verhaal heel soon een vervolg. 

Daarna houd ik me weer met dit verhaal bezig.

Heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Een dikke pakkerd,

Laima.

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Salaam dames, 
> 
> Ten eerste Ramdan Mubarek allen! Ik wens jullie een gezegende maand toe, lieverds.
> 
> Ik begrijp best dat jullie mijn excuses langzaam aan zat zijn, maar het is niet anders. Ik heb het gewoon heel erg druk met school en ander zaken, waardoor ik niet veel ( haast geen ) tijd heb om te schrijven. Toch doe ik mijn uiterste best en zo heb ik vandaag wat op papier gekregen voor mijn andere verhaal. Dus voor dat verhaal heel soon een vervolg. 
> 
> Daarna houd ik me weer met dit verhaal bezig.
> 
> ...



Heey, 

Allah Ibarek fiek meis.. :blauwe kus: 

Nope ik begrijp wel dat je het druk hebt en trouwens nog ebdankt voor je laatste vervolg, was super net zoals de vorige :knipoog: 

Doe je rustig en k zal wel wachten op een vervolgje ....

Kus N.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Heey, 
> 
> Allah Ibarek fiek meis..
> 
> Nope ik begrijp wel dat je het druk hebt en trouwens nog ebdankt voor je laatste vervolg, was super net zoals de vorige
> 
> Doe je rustig en k zal wel wachten op een vervolgje ....
> 
> Kus N.*


Shukran, 7biba.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Shukran, 7biba.
> 
> 
> Kus Laima.*


Graag gedaan lieffie  :kusgrijs:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Up.. !  :Smilie:

----------


## Laimela

Ik ben begonen met tikken maar ben een beetje vastgelopen. In het weekend zal ik proberen verder te gaan, insha' ALLAH.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

Ik ben begonen met tikken maar ben een beetje vastgelopen. In het weekend zal ik probeeren verder te gaan, insha' ALLAH.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Cheeky girl

Mooi verhaal. Beetje bouquet-achtig maar niettemin mooi....


Laat die blonde niet toevallig zijn zusje zijn Laimela, dan heeft die chick zich voor lucht opgewonden  :Mad:  

Vervolg!

----------


## Batata24

hallo het is maandaagg.. zet het er maar op  :Smilie:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Mooi verhaal. Beetje bouquet-achtig maar niettemin mooi....
> 
> 
> Laat die blonde niet toevallig zijn zusje zijn Laimela, dan heeft die chick zich voor lucht opgewonden  
> 
> Vervolg!*


Nee, een zus is ze in ieder geval niet .. :frons: .


Batata, 1 woord: tentamenweek.

Daarna meer, insha'ALLAH.


Kus Laima.

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Up ! 

Ga gauw verder.._

----------


## Sou

Up! Up! Up!






Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Laimela

1 dezer dagen een vervolg dames, ben al een heel end op weg .. :grote grijns:

----------


## hakima85

PRACHTIG VERHAAL !! GA ZO DOOR ... 

X Hakima

----------


## Laimela

Een typerende Nederlandse herfstdag is het vandaag. De wind waait met al haar kracht en snijdt ijzig door lagen kleren. De motregen helpt vriendelijk mee om het weer zo onaangenaam mogelijk te maken en laat zich vrolijk meevoeren door de wind om met vinnige miezeren in mijn gezicht te spatten. Terwijl ik door de beregende straten loop en de plassen water die zich op de grond hebben gevormd probeer te ontwijken, vervloek ik mijn gemakzucht. Huiverend vouw ik mijn armen voor mijn borst en wens voor de zoveelste keer dat ik de auto had genomen. 
Nog n blok, ik versnel mijn pas en ren het laatste stukje naar huis. Ik slaak een zucht van opluchting als ik de deur open maak en een heerlijke warmte me tegemoet komt. Heerlijk die beschutting. Als ik de deur achter me dicht heb gedaan trek ik mijn beregende jas uit en veeg de natte plukken haar uit mijn gezicht. Ik schop mijn schoenen uit en merk het dan pas op Een paar heren schoenen zijn keurig naast elkaar gelegd op de deurmat, precies zoals Nail dat deed doet. Ik verstijf en ga langzaam overeind staan.
`Dag liefste. Ben je er eindelijk? 
Daar staat Nail, net zo mooi en verzorgd als altijd. Ik slik de brok in mijn keel weg en probeer mijn verwarde gevoelens op orde te krijgen. Ik had kunnen weten dat hij uiteindelijk bij me op de stoep zou belanden. Zijn pogingen om contact met me op te nemen heb ik simpelweg genegeerd. Jammer genoeg was ik niet in staat om zijn voortdurende aanwezigheid in alles om me heen te negeren. Waar ik ook kijk, waar ik ook ga, alles lijkt met hem verbonden te zijn. 
Heb ik er wel goed aan gedaan om hem te weren? Twijfels drijven me tot waanzin. Ik heb zo vaak op het punt gestaan om de telefoon te beantwoorden wanneer ik zijn naam zag knipperen op de display van mijn mobiel. Maar nee, ik kan hem niet zo maar weg laten komen met zijn verlakkerij. Ik wilde geen slappe excuses horen die bedoeld zijn als verklaring voor hetwelk ik gezien heb. 
En nu, nu moet ik ze wel aanhoren aan de uitdrukking op Nails gezicht te zien. Ik knijp mijn ogen dicht als hij van wal steekt, zich niets aantrekkend van mijn onwil om naar zijn uitleg te luisteren. 
Hij begint voorspelbaar `Ik heb je gemist Lainae. Toen je zo plotseling vertrok heb ik je proberen te vinden. Ik ben zelfs terug gegaan naar Berkane in de hoop je daar te vinden. Zonder resultaat uiteraard, want het vogeltje was alweer gevlogen. Waarom heb je dat gedaan, Lainae? Waarom ben je weggelopen en heb je me daar half gek van bezorgdheid achtergelaten? 
Ik uit een bitter lachje en draai hem mijn rug toe.
`Waarom ik zo plotseling ben vertrokken, Nail? Verwonderend, dat juist jij me die vraag stelt. Ben je jouw rendez-vous met de begeerlijke blondine al zo snel vergeten? Of trek je mijn herinneringsvermogen in twijfel en denk je dat ik me alles maar verbeeld heb? 
Ik keer me om en kijk recht in zijn ontstelde ogen. `Ter zake Nail, wat kom je hier doen? 
Nail loopt op me af. Hij gaat pal voor me staan en kijkt smekend op me neer. Het kost me moeite om de smeekbede in zijn ogen te weerstaan.
`Ik woon hier. Mijn geliefde woont hier. Waarom zou ik hier niet zijn? Ongelovig kijk ik naar hem op en schud mijn hoofd. 
`Nee, jij woont hier niet. Jij bracht hier wel eens de nacht door met de toestemming van je voormalige minnares, maar je woont hier niet! 
Nail fronst zijn wenkbrauwen en pakt me hardhandig vast. 
`Zeg dat niet! Ik begrijp dat je kwaad en gekwetst bent over hetgeen je gezien hebt, maar je kunt op zijn minst luisteren naar mijn uitleg! Dat ben je mij en jezelf verschuldigd, Lainae! 
Ik wurm me los uit zijn greep en kijk met betraande ogen naar hem op. Ik lees wanhoop in zijn donkere kijkers, wanhoop en angst. Het is verschrikkelijk zwak en triest maar ik wil zo graag horen dat het allemaal niets voorstelde, dat hij helemaal van mij is 
`Die vrouw die bij me stond, zij is het zusje van 3adnan. Op weinig subtiele wijze heeft ze me meer dan eens laten weten dat ze me als haar echtgenoot wil. Voor ik jou kende, rotzooide ik wel eens met haar en voedde daarmee onbewust haar droom. 
Een steek van jaloezie beneemt me van mijn adem en maakt dat de tranen me in de ogen springen. Ruw veeg ik de verraderlijke tranen uit mijn gezicht en wend me tot mijn ontrouwe geliefde.
`Vertel verder fluister ik hees.
` Een week nadat ik jou ontmoette heb ik haar verteld over jou. Ik wist toen al dat het menens was tussen ons, liefste Op de avond van mijn zusjes verloving zag ze me samen met jou en vond het kennelijk nodig om me weer voor zich op te eisen. 
Ik uit een bitter lachje en loop bij hem vandaan. Nail negeert mijn afwijzen. Hij doet een stap naar me toe en steekt zijn hand naar me uit. Ergernis en woede spannen samen, diep in mijn binnenste. 
`Houd toch op man! Ik ben niet volkomen debiel! Die avond deed jij geen poging om bij de blondine weg te komen, integendeel! Je moedigde haar aan met je avances! 
Ongeduldig duw ik zijn hand weg als Nail naar me reikt. 
`Nee, dat deed ik niet. Ik moet haar niet, Lainae! Ik wil alleen jou. Dat wat ik met haar deelde stelde niets voor. Het was oppervlakkige tijdsbesteding en het had geen betekenis. Bovendien hoort dat allemaal tot het verre verleden. 
Ik voel me kwetsbaarder dan ooit. Verdrietig en verslagen richt ik mijn blik op de grond. 
Wat ben ik miserabel onnozel geweest. Het is onvermijdelijk. Nail is een knappe man en ik weet dat er andere vrouwen zijn geweest in zijn leven. Maar ik wil er niet op deze manier mee geconfronteerd worden. Ik wil niet zien hoe hij andere vrouwen vlijt en flirt met zijn gewezen minnaressen 

Ik zet grote ogen op als Nail mijn gezicht omvat. Zijn aanraking is even zoet en lief als altijd. En zijn ogen, onwankelbaar en vastbesloten, houden de mijne vast. 
`Er is nooit wat gebeurd Lainae, jij bent altijd de enige geweest. Jij bent de enige die mijn volledige hart bezit en het alleenrecht heeft op al mijn liefde  Laar dit misverstand niet het einde voor ons betekenen, liefste. 
Wanneer hij langs mijn wang streelt voel ik mijn hart een slag overslaan. Dwaas hart vervloek ik de holle spier die het uitgangspunt van mijn bloedsomloop is. Waarom beginnen zijn woorden vanzelfsprekend te klinken en waarom voelt zijn aanraking zo goed? Het had allemaal verdwenen moeten zijn. Maar bij gebrek aan gezond verstand wacht ik smachtend op het moment dat hij me eindelijk omarmt en me alle narigheid van de afgelopen dagen doet vergeten

----------


## miss_remix

yeaaaaaaaaah :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
toppie eindelijk een vervolg :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Sou

:duim: .






Thalla,
Sou

----------


## lala yousra

hey hey lamia,
ik wou gewoon effe zoals al de rest zeggen dat je PRACHTIG kan schrijven ik heb dit verhaal met alle plezier gelezen echt waar en ik wacht zeker nog op het vervolg als er n komt...
In ieder geval hou je goed meisje en zeker zeker blijven schrijven je bent en perfecte schrijfster in mijn ogen..
Thalla en dikke kus 
yousra  :ole:

----------


## Batata24

GA GAUW VERDEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## JamaL_JamaL

leuk verhaal 
 :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

Ik heb vandaag vanaf half acht je verhaal proberen te lezen. 
eindelijk heb ik hem af!! ga gauw verder want ik vind je echt 
goed schrijven!!

liefs jihane

----------


## Samieraatje

Wajoooooow ik ben weer verslaafd  :frons: 

 :tranen: 

Nog steeds even prachtig!  :Iluvu:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Top!  :duim:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

:Iluvu:  Oeee Gaaa snel verder., Deze verhaal is gwn TOPPIEE  :hihi:  ., kkom snel trg om te kijken of je bent verder gegaan., Dikke kus., verslaafde Samraa  :love2:

----------


## lovelyness

Super verhaal ga zo door, je heb echt talent, ik heb je verhaal aan 1 stuk doorgelezen en wacht nu met spanning op een vervolg!!!

 :duim:  Keep up the GOODWORK!!!

----------


## Laimela

Miss_remix, Sou, lala yousra, Batata24, JamaL_JamaL, rooierozen, Samieraatje, m0cr0layD, SaMmIeJ & lovelyness.

Ik wil jullie allemaal heel erg bedanken voor jullie lieve reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## rooierozen

Meid je verdient het ook met zo'n topverhaal!!

----------


## miss_remix

inderdaad meid je hebt et verdient :knipoog: 




v-0lgens mij verdienen wij wel een verv-0lg -0f niet  :stout:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lovelyness

Inderdaad, daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens!  :Smilie:

----------


## Laimela

Gauw insha'Allah. Bedankt voor jullie reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## stilletto

goed verhaal ga door

----------


## m0cr0layD

Geen dank.

Take your time !

----------


## rooierozen

yep. wij wachten wel!!

----------


## m0cr0layD

Up ! :grote grijns: 


 :boogie:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *yep. wij wachten wel!!*


7emdoelillah.

----------


## m0cr0layD

Hey Laimela.. hoe lang denk je dat het nog duurt voor je een vervolg plaatst?  :blozen: 

Niet dat ik wil aandringen ofzo  :Smilie:  ..

----------


## Laimela

Deze week nog een vervolg lief, ben al halverwege. 

Insha'Allah. 


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

Het is weer net als in het begin. De miserie lijkt vergeten te zijn. Nail heeft zijn excuses op alle mogelijke manieren gemaakt en ik ik heb hem vredelievend vergeven. Er lijkt geen wolkje aan de hemel te zijn. Mijn hart leeft op, het prijst zich fortuinlijk. Mijn verstand tracht wat voorzichtiger te werk te gaan en kijkt afwachtend toe. Doch mijn lichaam en mijn hart zijn n en Nail heeft over beiden absolute macht. Mijn verstand steekt nu en dan de kop op. Het probeert zich dan te wapenen, maar tevergeefs. Slechts een terloopse aanraking, n vluchtige blik en ik ben in verloren...

Kussend en kreunend strompelen Nail en ik door de gang. Sinds wij ons verzoend hebben lijken we niet van elkaar af te kunnen blijven. Ik ben in opperste staat van extase door de passionele passie die ik voel. Onze harstocht bereikt ongekende hoogtes en voert ons mee op een genotvolle reis. Een reis die ons voert naar een oord van gelukzaligheid waar we proeven van het paradijs. 
Een golf van harstocht overspoelde ons onderweg naar huis en nu kan ik amper op mijn benen blijven staan. Nail is er net zo erg aan toe. Hijgend probeert hij met onvaste handen het ingewikkelde touwtjeswerk van mijn vestje los te maken. Hij gromt gespannen als het touwtje niet wil meegeven en doet opnieuw een poging. 
`Moest je jezelf perse hierin wikkelen? Grauwt hij dan vol ongeduld als het touwtje niet wil meegeven. Ik schiet in de lach en maak het ergerlijke kledingstuk los om een zwart kanten hemdje tevoorschijn te laten komen. Onbeheersbaar stort Nail zich op mij. Glimlachend kijk ik neer op het donkere hoofd van mijn lief en kreun hartstochtelijk als ik zijn lippen op mijn naakte vel voel neerkomen. Het is zalig en toch kan ik er niet voor de volle honderd procent van genieten
Het geluk lacht ons toe en werpt warme, zonnige stralen op ons pad. Zal het altijd zo blijven, zal mijn wereld vanaf nu blijven stralen? Heeft de allermachtigste besloten dat ik genoeg ellende te verduren heb gehad? Of is dit alleen maar een valstrik, een trucje om me nog harder dan voorafgaand op mijn knien te krijgen? Is het een verraderlijke poging om mij ten val te brengen, een wereldse straf die ik krijg als boetedoening voor de vleselijke zonden die ik bega? In de koran staat dat men een oprecht gevoel van spijt moet hebben eer men om vergiffenis kan vragen voor begane zonden. Ik weet niet of ik ooit berouw kan voelen voor wat ik nu doe. Ik zal nooit spijt hebben van hetgeen ik met Nail deel. Betekent dat dan dat ik verdoemd ben? Dat ik geen aanspraak kan maken op een plekje in het paradijs? Zal ik branden in de hel, ondanks de liefde die ik voel voor mijn heer? 
Ik zou zo graag willen dat de zaken anders lagen. Ik zou willen dat Nail en ik de liefde met recht bedreven. Ik zou willen dat we dat boterbriefje waar menig mens zo veel waarde aan hecht hadden. Maar mijn verstand heeft het niet voor het zeggen en dus kan ik niet anders dan me onderwerpen aan de wil van mijn hart en mijn lichaam laten verleiden.
Ik zou kunnen laten doorschemeren dat ik een huwelijk wil. Misschien zou ik Nail zelfs voor altijd aan me kunnen binden doormiddel van manipulatie. Maar ik zal me voor geen prijs op die manier aan Nail opdringen. Ik zou niet met mezelf kunnen leven, Nail moet het willen. Anders ben ik bereid om in zonde te leven
Ja, ik riskeer het hellevuur om hem bij me te hebben. 

Een bliksemschicht verlicht de kamer. Er vind een plotselinge ommekeer plaats in mijn gevoelens en opeens voel ik niets meer. Het verzaligde genot is er niet meer, ik voel alleen nog maar ongerief. Nails strelingen vervullen me met afschuw...
Met een ruk duw ik Nail van me af en bedek mijn tintelende borsten die nog snakken naar zijn aanraking. Nail hijst zijn broek op en kijkt met glazige ogen die van verwarring spreken naar me op. 
`Lainae? Ik schud mijn hoofd en loop wankelend bij hem vandaan. `Liefste, wat is er? Hij gaat overeind staan en loopt op me af. 
Ik kan de vraag in zijn ogen niet beantwoorden. Ik weet zelf niet eens wat me bezielt. Het ene moment geniet ik van zijn aanraking en het volgende moment vervult het mij met afschuw. Zou dit een teken zijn, is dit de prijs die ik moet betalen? Ik druk mijn handen tegen mijn voorhoofd in een poging de verwarrende gedachten uit mijn hoofd te verdrijven. Ik word nog paranode van al dat gemijmer. 
`Ik heb gewoon geen zin. Mompel ik binnensmonds en wend me van Nail af om mijn kleren te fatsoeneren. Nail komt achter me staan en slaat zijn armen om me heen. In plaats van de vertrouwde warmte voel ik nu schuldgevoel. Wat is er met me aan de hand? Ik draai me om en sla mijn armen om hem heen. `Het is niets. Maak je niet dik. Nail is niet achterlijk en aan de wantrouwige blik in zijn ogen kan ik zien dat mijn antwoord hem niet gerust stelt. Toch gaat hij niet tegen me in en drukt me tegen zich aan. De vertrouwde warmte vindt haar weg naar mijn aderen en verwarmt me van binnenuit. Ik uit een luide kreun als mijn gevoelige tepels in contact komen met zijn borst en voor ik het weet zijn we weer verwikkeld in een heftige vrijpartij. 
Volkomen gedachteloos geniet ik van het hervonden genot. 

Later als ik met mijn hoofd op Nail s schouder de slaap probeer te vatten mislukt dit jammerlijk. Een onheilspellend gevoel vertelt me dat er gevaar op komst is. Hoe graag ik het ook wil buiten sluiten ik schijn het ellendig gevoel niet weg te kunnen drukken. 
Nail heeft na onze vrijpartij nog een keer geprobeerd om met me te bespreken wat me daarstraks bezielde, maar ik heb gesprek snel afgekapt met het smoesje dat ik vreselijk moe zou zijn. Teder heeft hij toen mijn hoofd op zijn schouder gelegd en ons zorgzaam toegedekt met de warme sprei. En nu slaapt hij, diep en vredig, zich niet bewust van mijn overpeinzingen. Ik hef mijn hoofd en kijk neer op de ongestoord kalme uitdrukking op zijn gezicht. Als mijn blik valt op zijn sensitieve lippen keert de herinnering aan onze hartstocht weer terug. Waar kwamen al die gedachtes eerder die avond vandaan? Nail en ik delen al meer dan twee jaar het bed en niet eerder heb ik me schuldig gevoeld. Wat is er veranderd? 

_En nader niet de ontucht. Voorwaar, ontucht is een zedeloosheid en een slechte weg (Al Isra: 32)_

Ik herinner me het kleine koranboekje met de prachtige omslag die ik heb gekocht in een klein souvenirwinkeltje in Marokko. Uit dat boekje, de heilige koran, komt dat vers. Het vers komt uit de soera _Al Isra, de nachtelijke tocht, de kinderen van Isral._  
Zina, ontucht, het hebben van seks die ingaat tegen de heersende moraal, seks tussen niet partners, is een ernstige zonde in de islam. Mensen die deze zonde begaan, Nail en ik, bewandelen het pad van de duivel en zullen eindigen in de kerkers van de hel. Ik huiver van angst bij de gedachte. Het leven zal nooit perfect zijn. Zelfs in die minieme seconden waarin je denkt het ultieme geluk te hebben gevonden zul je bedrogen uitkomen, want kijk je verder dan je neus lang is dan zul je zien, er is nog zoveel dat verkeerd gaat.
Hier lig ik in de armen van de man van wie ik meer houd dan wat dan ook, en toch klopt het niet. Zal het ooit wel volmaakt, perfect, kloppend worden?

----------


## Batata24

GEWELDIGGGGG Vervolg... ga please gauw door !

----------


## rooierozen

ga gauw verder!!

----------


## lovelyness

Thanksss voor je vervolg het was het wachten weer waard!
deze x niet te lang he  :knipoog:  Joke!

xXxIess

----------


## Cheeky girl

We weten nu inmiddels dat ze geweldige sex hebben en niet van elkaar kunnen afblijven maar gaat dit verhaal nog ergens naartoe? No offence hoor, je schrijft leuk maar al dat gesex begint een beetje te vervelen  :moe: . 


En hoe zit dat met de blonde chick met wie hij vreemd ging in Marokko? Wie bleek zij te zijn?  :watte?:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *We weten nu inmiddels dat ze geweldige sex hebben en niet van elkaar kunnen afblijven maar gaat dit verhaal nog ergens naartoe? No offence hoor, je schrijft leuk maar al dat gesex begint een beetje te vervelen . 
> 
> 
> En hoe zit dat met de blonde chick met wie hij vreemd ging in Marokko? Wie bleek zij te zijn? *


Dag Cheeky girl,

Het verhaal van de blondine is reeds bekend, ze is het zusje van 3adnan. Dat kun je gewoon terug lezen in het verhaal ( mijn eenalaatste vervolg) . 

Verder kan ik je niet vertellen waar het verhaal naar toe gaat, dat weet ik zelf nog niet namelijk. 


Nog bedankt voor je reactie. 

Batata24, rooierozen & lovelyness jullie ook dames.



Kus Laima.

----------


## Sali

WoW. Heb aantal verhalen gelezen hiero, maar geeneen was zo aangrijpend als deze verhaal. Masha-allah~! Hoop dat er gauw een vervolg komt.

----------


## souhi

echt prachtig 
groetjes van souhailla 
ps: ik ben een berkenia!!!!!!!!!!!
tehja le brekna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gekkie01

Hey schat, ik volg je verhaal ook al op m.nl

Voor de 100e x .. je verhaal is in 1 woord: Top !

 :duim:

----------


## Laimela

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, dames.


Kus Laima.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Hmmm, verhaal neemt eindelijk een interessante wending.

Twerd bijna, BIJNA, langdradig. Ga zo door!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Samieraatje

je hebt echt talent!!  :knipoog: 

Ik ben verslaafd aan je verhaal  :duim:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Hmmm, verhaal neemt eindelijk een interessante wending.
> 
> Twerd bijna, BIJNA, langdradig. Ga zo door!
> 
> *


Ben blij dat het net niet zo is. Bedankt voor je reactie. 

Samieraatje jij ook bedankt voor je reactie, lief.



Kus Laima.

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_hey zina je schrijft echt prachtig  

ga snel voort je doet het :goedzo:_

----------


## Sou

Up!






Thalla,
Sou

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Btw, je schrijfstijl doet me denken aan Anaya/Evian en al die anderen.

 :moe:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Btw, je schrijfstijl doet me denken aan Anaya/Evian en al die anderen.
> 
> *



Wie zijn Anaya en Evian? 


Hafsa bouzi & Sou, bedankt voor jullie reply.



Kus Laima.

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_is graaggedaan hoor maar ga snel verder_

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
> *is graaggedaan hoor maar ga snel verder *


Op het moment kom ik niet echt verder, maar dat komt goed insha'Allah.



Kus Laima.

----------


## Laimela

Ik ben uit de gratie zie ik, page # 3.

Anyway, in het weekend een vervolg Insha'Allah. Ben al aardig op weg.


Kus Laima.

----------


## lovelyness

Owww gelukkig !!! kan haast niet meer wachten  :knipoog:

----------


## saidaatje

up

----------


## Batata24

hallo... weekend is al geweest...  :frons:

----------


## miss_remix

:jammer:

----------


## m0cr0layD

I'm waiting ,, jammer dat je het vervolg niet heb kunnen plaatsen  :grote grijns:

----------


## Laimela

Het is gedaan met mijn paradijselijk geluk. 
Anders dan in het verleden maken Nail en ik voortdurend ruzie. Veelal ben ik degene die de ruzies uitlokt. Ik doe het niet bewust maar alles wat hij doet lijkt me te ergeren, maakt me afkerig. Mijn hormonen slaan op tilt en ik voel me onwel. Dit reageer ik allemaal op Na'il af. 

Als hij na een zoveelste ruzie de voordeur achter zich heeft dicht geknald, blijf ik vertwijfeld achter. Op dit soort momenten probeer ik te bevatten wat het is dat hij verkeerd heeft gedaan, wat het is dat mijn ergernis heeft opgewekt, waarom ik alweer tegen hem ben uitgevallen. Maar er is geen geldig excuus.
Er zijn momenten geweest waarin ik heb gedacht dat ik hem alsnog wilde straffen voor zijn bedrog, maanden geleden. Maar dit is onmogelijk gezien het feit ik hem allang heb vergeven en ik mijn hoofd allang niet meer breek over het intermezzo. Het is alsof zijn aanwezigheid mij versmoort, ik krijg het doodsbenauwd als hij lief voor me probeert te zijn. Ik wil hem verjagen zo ver mogelijk, opdat ik in het reine kan komen met mijn verwarrende gedachten en mijn onzekere gevoelens. En dan zijn er nog de nachten. 
Verzen uit de heilige koran bezeilen mijn dromen en verstoren mijn nachtrust. Ik lijk net bezeten. Er zijn nachten waarin ik geen minuutje slaap krijg. Steeds weer schrik ik wakker, en als mijn blik dan valt op de man die vredig naast me ligt te slapen krijg ik het meest onaangename gevoel. Het foeilelijke gevoel zet me ertoe om uit bed te stappen omdat ik het niet langer kan verdragen naast hem te liggen. Op dit soort momenten wens ik dat ik hem nooit had leren kennen, dat ik er niet zo van genoot om samen met hem te zondigen, keer op keer. 
Maar mijn ziel gaat naar hem uit wanneer ik de gepijnigde blik in zijn ogen zie. Het is de blik en de geweldig grote liefde die ik voel, die maken dat ik zijn geestelijke lijden voel, die me dwingen mijn armen om hem heen te slaan en hem te troosten. Ik zwicht steeds weer voor het opwellende verlangen en de troost die ik in zijn aanraking vind. Voor ik er erg in heb verenen onze lichamen zich en pas na afloop komt het besef Ik heb het gedaan, alweer. Ik heb er geen hand in, althans, mijn verstand niet. Mijn verliefde hart en hunkerende lichaam zetten mijn geest op een zijspoor.
Ik weet dat het later, wanneer hij gekalmeerd maar nog steeds gepijnigd de kamer binnenwandelt, weer net zo zal gaan. We bevinden ons in een vicieuze cirkel, een uitweg lijkt er niet te zijn. 
Ik kijk op de glazen klok en zie dat ik nog even de tijd heb om me over te geven aan mijn mijmer. Ik zak neer op een stoel in de keuken en tracht mijn gevoelens van zojuist terug te halen. Eerst was er weer dat gevoel, het onbehagen dat gepaard gaat met ergernis. Mijn bron van vreugde is het die me het grootste verdriet brengt, gaan ze dan niet altijd samen, vreugde en verdriet? Ja, kennelijk, want was het niet ons gezin dat me de meeste vreugde bracht? En heb ik niet even wanhopig gerouwd toen zij stierven, radeloos van verdriet? Zo is het nu met Nail. Het is die liefde die ervoor zorgt dat ik lijd. 

Rusteloos sta ik op en ijsbeer door de kamer. Misschien ben ik wel behekst daar in Marokko. Voodoo is daar aan de orde van de dag en de mensen daar schromen niet om deze methode te gebruiken om hun zin door te drijven. Ik schud mijn hoofd, nee ik geloof niet in dat soort hocus-pocus. Hoe kan men je dwingen tot handelingen die je in je onderbewuste niet wilt verrichten? Dat is uitgesloten.
Mogelijk is het een teken van god en is het iets waar ik verheugd over moet zijn. Ja, ik weet het, dit riekt naar; ik heb het licht gezien, maar misschien is dat ook wel zo. Want hoe kan anders verklaard worden dat ik met vertedering en fascinatie blijf staren naar vrouwen die volledig bedekt zijn, in de ban van hun godzaligheid. Als ik deze trotse vrouwen zie dan wil ik me verbergen. Ik geneer me voor mijn haren die zo liederlijk dansen in de richting waarin de wind ze blaast. En dan zijn er nog de moskeen, doodgewone moskeen die al jaren in de stad staan. Ik voel een brandend verlangen als ik langs n loop. Ik wil de gebedshuizen dolgraag van binnen bezichtigen. Ik wil een onderdeel zijn van het front dat de ummah, schouder tegen schouder, vormt tegen iblies. De vorst der kwaad die mij heeft verlijd en voor zich heeft gewonnen. Ik wil me uit zijn web losmaken en 

Ik schrik op uit mijn peinzen als ik de voordeur dicht hoor vallen. Met een zucht sta ik op en loop naar de gang. Ik ontmoet Na'il voor de slaapkamer...

----------


## Laimela

Het houdt niet op, steeds weer keert het terug om me meedogenloos neer te halen met ets kracht. 
Het verdriet

Ik ben uitgemergeld van een strijd die zinloos schijnt. De strijd tussen mijn hart en mijn nuchtere verstand. Mijn hart klampt zich met alle macht vast aan Nail en mijn verstand maant het tot rede. Ik ben in tweestrijd en word verscheurd door twijfel. Er is geen veilige uitweg, ik zal hoe dan ook verliezen. Als ik voor hem kies dood ik een wezentje dat zich niet kan verweren, het klompje cellen dat zich in mijn lichaam heeft genesteld. Er goedgelovig van uitgaand dat ik het zal beschermen
Maar Ik sta hier, laf als ik ben, op het punt om me ervan te ontdoen. Kn ik dat doen, mijn principes opzij gooien? Het moet. Het is van grote noodzaak dat ik het doe. Ik wil het niet. Ik wou dat ik het eerder had kunnen stoppen, dan stond ik nu niet voor deze zwaarwegende keuze. Ik wou dat ik er controle over had.
Dit alles is niet meer mogelijk. Het is gebeurd. Min lichaam heeft zich er vol geestdrift voor klaargemaakt in de veronderstelling dat ik het net zo graag wilde. Gastvrij en verwelkomend heeft mijn lichaam zich opengesteld en een plekje gemaakt voor het kleine wondertje. Ik wou dat hij het ook wilde, dat het mogelijk was
Ik wil het niet of nee, ik wil het wl! Ik mag nu niet meer twijfelen, ik moet sterk zijn. Door het te vernietigen houd ik hem. En dat is wat ik wil toch? Ja! Dat is wat ik wil, vertel ik mezelf. 

Ik wou dat het mogelijk was om afstand van mijn lichaam te doen, me van mijn omhulsel te distantiren. Dan hoefde ik niet te kiezen tussen de twee mensen die alles met elkaar te maken hebben. Had ik het eerst moeten vertellen? Nee. Ik moet het voor me houden. Het komt goed, heus. Ik slik en zet door. Het moet. Ik onderdruk een zoveelste snik en stap de kille kliniek binnen. 
Nog n keer wrijf ik over mijn buik waar het kostbaarst dat ik bezit zich behaaglijk heeft gemaakt. Mijn longen branden en ik uit een zielige snik. Allerlei gedachten dringen zich aan me op om me te misleiden. Ze begoochelen mijn zinnen op een slinkse manier. Je moet het doen! Nee! Spreekt mijn verstand, het is zo weerloos, ben je echt zo koudbloedig? De pijn is intens. Jankend laat ik me op de vloer zakken.
De illusie is eindelijk doorprikt. Mijn onuitsprekelijke liefde kan en zal niet opwegen tegen een familieband. Zijn liefde is te zwak. Zijn liefde is niet zo allesomvattend als het mijne. Ik ben zelfs in staat om een deel van mij te vermoorden om hem te behouden. 
`Waarom laat je me deze keuze maken? Waarom doe je me dit aan? Breng ik schril uit.
De twijfel verhevigt zich. Doe het niet. Waarom zou je zoiets cruciaals voor hem opofferen? Hij is het niet waard. Neem genoegen met wat je nu hebt en laat hem achter je. Hij is je nooit waard geweest, begrijp je het dan niet? Voert mijn verstand aan tegen mijn hart. Ik uit een bitter lachje. Ik wou dat ik mijn verraderlijke hart uit mijn lichaam kon snijden dan zou de beslissing zo gemakkelijk zijn geweest
Mijn verstand gaat verder met ets doorklievende preek. Een desillusie, dat is het woord. Je moet ontwaken uit je droom en de dingen weer helder zien... Hij zal je nooit genoeg geven. Hij is er niet toe in staat. Je zult altijd als tweede viool fungeren. Is dat wat je wilt, verraderlijk hart? Ik nee
Er loopt een zuster naar me toe in een wit jasje. Ik kruip naar achteren en tracht mijn buik te bescherm met mijn handen. 
`Mevrouw, is alles goed met u? Angstig kijk ik naar de vrouw op. Ze ziet er angstaanjagend uit. Wil ik mijn kindje door dit monster laten vermoorden? 
Schichtig kijk ik om me heen. Nee, ik kan het niet. Geesteskracht creert moed en tart mijn hartwens. De kracht keert terug in mijn benen, langzaam sta ik op. Het is een onbetwistbaar feit, ik sta op de tweede plaats. Het doet pijn, zo verschrikkelijk veel pijn! Het is pijnlijker dan denkbaar is. 
Het doet het verlossende einde zo ver weg lijken. De verdoemde toekomst strekt zich voort
Maar we zullen het redden samen. Aan het eind van elke donkere tunnel is er licht. Ik zal troost vinden in mijn kindje dat vanaf dit moment op de eerste plaats komt. Ik stond op het punt om mijn baby te vermoorden voor de liefde. Liefde heeft me zand in de ogen gestrooid, me bedrogen, bespeeld Ik zal niet achterom kijken.
Eindelijk mijn hart is overtuigd. Met meer kracht dan ik in dagen heb kunnen opbrengen sta ik op en loop het kille instituut dat het einde voor mijn twijfels betekende uit. Het weer is omgeslagen. Het is net alsof de felle zonnestralen willen uitbeelden dat ik de juiste beslissing heb genomen. Door mijn tranen heen wend ik me naar de zon en laat met een lach mijn bleke gezicht spreken. 
Ik ga mezelf bevrijden. De omvang van mijn beslissing, genomen in luttele seconden, doet me duizelen. Of het wel juist? Ja, dat is het! 


Dit was de laatste keer. Ik til mijn hoofd van zijn borst en kijk hem aan. 
`Ik moet je wat vertellen. Fluister ik. Hij staakt de beweging van zijn vingers over mijn rug. 
`Wat wil je me vertellen, lief? De voldane glimlach verdwijnt van zijn gezicht. Hij voelt het ook. Ik voel angst en paniek opkomen. 
`Waar kan je zo angstig voor zijn?Ik kijk van hem weg. Het is menens, ik ga het doen. Ik slaak een diepe zucht. Hij omvat mijn gezicht met zijn handen en draait mijn gezicht terug. 
`Wat is het? Ik vouw mijn handen ineen en wend mijn blik weer af. Na'il legt zijn handen over de mijne en brengt ze naar zijn mond. Vlinderzacht voelen zijn lippen op mijn vingertoppen. Onwillekeurig glimlach ik van geluk, mijn hart floreert. 
`Ik ga bij je weg, Nail. Ik krimp ineen bij het horen van mijn piepende stem. Hij verstijft. 
`Je je gaat bij me weg? Hij omvat mijn gezicht weer en dwing me tot oogcontact. `Je gaat bij me weg? Ruw trek ik mijn hoofd los en sta op van het bed. Ik sla een kimono om me heen en keer hem mijn rug toe.
`Lainae? Zijn stem is hees nu. 
`Ik had het je eerder moeten vertellen, dat week ik. Maar ik ik wist niet hoe 
Ook hij staat op van het bed. Mijn adem stokt me in de keel. En weer herhaal ik mijn woorden, `Ik ga bij je weg en er is niets dat je kunt doen om me op andere gedachten te brengen. 
Ik vecht tegen de wanhoop, de vertwijfeling kan ik me niet veroorloven. Ik ontwijk zijn ogen. Ik weet als geen ander hoe hij zich voelt. Zijn geestelijke lijden is mijn deel. Het had anders moeten zijn. Ik verdraag de pijn, het verdriet dat zich diep in mijn hart heeft genesteld. De verraderlijke tranen slik ik weg. Hij mag het niet weten. We worden gestraft. 

Als ik naar de deur loop springt hij van het bed. Ik drink zijn verschijning in als hij in zijn naakte glorie op me toe stapt. Hij is subliem. Hoe zal ik ooit in staat zijn hem achter me te laten? Tranen die zich niet langer laten bedwingen vinden hun weg over mijn kroon. Ik heb aldoor geweten dat ik tranen zou plengen. Hardhandig grijpt hij me bij mijn arm en trekt me naar zich toe. 
Je wilt me verlaten? De zacht gefluisterde woorden klinken dreigend. 
Ik schraap het restje povere moed dat ik bezit bijeen en houd zijn blik vast. 
Ja, ik zal je verlaten.


Dit is hoe het afloopt.

----------


## ChouChou

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *We weten nu inmiddels dat ze geweldige sex hebben en niet van elkaar kunnen afblijven maar gaat dit verhaal nog ergens naartoe? No offence hoor, je schrijft leuk maar al dat gesex begint een beetje te vervelen . 
> 
> 
> *


Mee eens! Net nu je dit hebt aangekaart is het verhaal plotseling afgelopen..hmm??  :vreemd:  

Maar goed

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door ChouChou_ 
> *Mee eens! Net nu je dit hebt aangekaart is het verhaal plotseling afgelopen..hmm??  
> 
> Maar goed*


De gedachte dat ik _plotseling_ zou zijn gestopt omdat zij wat aankaart is wat vergezocht, vind je zelf ook niet?

Als je maar weet dat ik me weinig aantrek van reply's die ik krijg wanneer ik schrijf. Hetzelfde geld voor wanneer ik besluit te stoppen met mijn verhaal. 

Ik schrijf hoe en wat ik wil en ik stop wanneer ik dat wil. Als het je bevalt dan lees je het. Zo niet; stay away.

----------


## Hartstocht

Hoi Laimela,

Ik vind je verhaal echt supper goed en je moet je niets aantrekken van commentaar van anderen. Schrijf gewoon wat jij mooi vindt en wat er in je opkomt, laat je geest lekker vrij in de vorm van woorden. 

maar je gaat toch nog wel verder he, want ik ben echt benieuwd of ze wat gaan doen met haar "gevoel"!!

Liefs, 
Hartstocht

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Hartstocht_ 
> *Hoi Laimela,
> 
> Ik vind je verhaal echt supper goed en je moet je niets aantrekken van commentaar van anderen. Schrijf gewoon wat jij mooi vindt en wat er in je opkomt, laat je geest lekker vrij in de vorm van woorden. 
> 
> maar je gaat toch nog wel verder he, want ik ben echt benieuwd of ze wat gaan doen met haar "gevoel"!!
> 
> Liefs, 
> Hartstocht*


Ik _denk_ erover om te stoppen. Maar mocht er meer uit mijn vingers komen dan zie je het verschijnen. 

Nog bedankt voor je woorden.


Kus Laima.

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Ik denk erover om te stoppen. Maar mocht er meer uit mijn vingers komen dan zie je het verschijnen. 
> 
> Nog bedankt voor je woorden.
> 
> 
> Kus Laima.*


Jammer als het s afgelopen, zo abrupt. Je bent 1 van de goede schrijvsters op maroc.nl.

Maar toch bendakt for the nice story, dat je daar tijd in hebt willen steken.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Batata24

please ga verder !!!  :frons:

----------


## Sou

Ik haat een open einde!  :frons: .










Thalla,
Sou

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Nee, niet zo eindigen 

Ik hoop dat je besluit toch nog even door te gaan.

Anyway, je verhaal is echt top  Goed gedaan meid.

xx_

----------


## *zina ahlam*

hey
twas een heel leuk verhaal echt op en top maar echt jammer dat het zo moest eindigen...
ik dacht dat er nog iets kwam maar jammer dan maar h...
houd jullie nog allemaal goed en tot nog eens
groetjes ahlam

----------


## Souma

Selaam Laimela,

Ik heb je altijd al een goed schrijfster gevonden. Je kan er ook echt wat van Tbarka Allah. Wat ik wel even kwijt wil is dat ik echt even naar de scherm moest kijken van huhhhh is het afgelopen? hoe dan? Ik had eigenlijk gehoopt op een andere einde. Maar goed het is jou verhaal en shoekran dat je het met ons hebt willen delen. Insa Allah zullen wij nog meerdere verhalen van je lezen. 

Liefs en beslamma,
Souma

----------


## senay

Je moet door gaan! echt man...ik kan niet w8en. Dit kan niet het einde zijn!

----------


## lovelyness

oohhhh ga je egt stoppen??? jammer zeg vind het egt een suppper goed verhaal! mocht je tog nog ergens tijd en inspiratie vandaan halen moet je zeker veder gaan!

xxx

----------


## rooierozen

echt jammer dat je besluit om te stoppen terwijl je zo'n goed verhaal hebt. Ik hoop dat je toch een vervolg zult plaatsten voor ons....

----------


## Laimela

Dames (en eventuele heren),

Allemaal heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties. Het is fijn om te lezen dat jullie van mijn verhaal hebben genoten. 

Voorlopig is dit het einde. Mocht mijn verbeelding meer verzinsels scheppen dan zal ik deze z.s.m plaatsen. 


Kus Laima.

----------


## rooierozen

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Dames (en eventuele heren),
> 
> Allemaal heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties. Het is fijn om te lezen dat jullie van mijn verhaal hebben genoten. 
> 
> Voorlopig is dit het einde. Mocht mijn verbeelding meer verzinsels scheppen dan zal ik deze z.s.m plaatsen. 
> 
> 
> Kus Laima.*


ik kan echt janken !!! jij hebt mijn weekend zwaar verpest!!
maar ja jij kan er ook nix aan doen!!

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Dames (en eventuele heren),
> 
> Allemaal heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties. Het is fijn om te lezen dat jullie van mijn verhaal hebben genoten. 
> 
> Voorlopig is dit het einde. Mocht mijn verbeelding meer verzinsels scheppen dan zal ik deze z.s.m plaatsen. 
> 
> 
> Kus Laima.*


Beter gaat die verbeelding van jou meer verzinsels scheppen, voornamlijk happy end verzinsels want dit is niet leuk!  :frons:  


For the record, ik heb genoten van je verhaal, je kan echt heel mooi schrijven  :Smilie: . Mijn reactie was gewoon dat ik vond dat het een beetje landradig werd maar dat veranderde al gauw dus je moet je niet beledigd gaan voelen ofzo  :strik:  .

----------


## ZwYgStErr

:aanwal:

----------


## Samieraatje

Wauw  :knipoog: 

prachtig, maar niet stoppen  :frons: 

Maar is ze nou zwanger??

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *ik kan echt janken !!! jij hebt mijn weekend zwaar verpest!!
> maar ja jij kan er ook nix aan doen!!*


Mijn verbeeldingsvermogen maakt de regels. Dus I can't make any promises. 

Ik hoop dat dit weekend beter voor je uitpakt, lief.




> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Beter gaat die verbeelding van jou meer verzinsels scheppen, voornamlijk happy end verzinsels want dit is niet leuk!  
> 
> 
> For the record, ik heb genoten van je verhaal, je kan echt heel mooi schrijven . Mijn reactie was gewoon dat ik vond dat het een beetje landradig werd maar dat veranderde al gauw dus je moet je niet beledigd gaan voelen ofzo  .*


Beledigd? In het minst niet. 
Ben blij te lezen dat ook jij van het verhaal hebt genoten .. :Smilie: 


ZwYgStErr & Samiraatje, zie mijn reactie hierboven.

Nog bedankt voor jullie reacties, allen.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Samieraatje

Is ze zwanger???

tell me tell me

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Is ze zwanger???
> 
> tell me tell me*


Ja lief, ze is zwanger. 


Kus Laima.

----------


## achermijnpc

he meid,prachtig verhaal, je moet je niets aantrekken van al die commentaar van mensen.


kusjes

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door achermijnpc_ 
> *he meid,prachtig verhaal, je moet je niets aantrekken van al die commentaar van mensen.
> 
> 
> kusjes*


Dat doe ik ook niet. Bedankt voor je compliment.



Kus Laima.

----------


## Kazkoezza

Laimela

Neem je tijd lieverd,wij trouwe fans wachten netjes af...jek a pceetje innoe.

Wat een verhaal..zucht..echt mijn complimenten.

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Kazkoezza_ 
> *Laimela
> 
> Neem je tijd lieverd,wij trouwe fans wachten netjes af...jek a pceetje innoe.
> 
> Wat een verhaal..zucht..echt mijn complimenten.*


Bedankt voor je reactie, lief.


Kus Laima.

----------


## saidaatje

:pimp:

----------


## noraja

Asalaam lieverd(Laimela)
Masha allah, ik heb je verhaal in een dag uitgelezen, echt jammer wat je allemaal hebt meegemaakt. Kheir incha allah (Het Beste Incha allah) 
Incha allah ik hoop je gevolg van het verhaal gauw verder te lezen... 
Was Prachtig Lievie, 
Jammer dat ik niet eerder je verhaal heb gelezen macha wat maakt het 
uit ik heb het gelezen he  :tong uitsteken:  :-) zuster incha allah ik hoop je gauw weer te spreken en zoals ik al zei het beste!

Wasalaam Alykum,
groetjes Van Salima  :zwaai:  hihi

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door noraja_ 
> *Asalaam lieverd(Laimela)
> Masha allah, ik heb je verhaal in een dag uitgelezen, echt jammer wat je allemaal hebt meegemaakt. Kheir incha allah (Het Beste Incha allah) 
> Incha allah ik hoop je gevolg van het verhaal gauw verder te lezen... 
> Was Prachtig Lievie, 
> Jammer dat ik niet eerder je verhaal heb gelezen macha wat maakt het 
> uit ik heb het gelezen he  :-) zuster incha allah ik hoop je gauw weer te spreken en zoals ik al zei het beste!
> 
> Wasalaam Alykum,
> groetjes Van Salima  hihi*


Dag Salima,

Bedankt voor je lieve reactie. Maar ik moet nog wat recht breien zie ik. Het verhaal is namelijk verzonnen, het is geen waargebeurd verhaal. 

Jij ook het beste, lief.


Kus Laima.

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

je moet egt verder gaan et is niet leuk dat et zo eindigt vertel hem dat je zwanger bent ofzo anders blijft et zo'n standaard verhaal ga plies verder en laat et goed aflopen een gelukig gezin ofzo plies doe et voor mij meis doei doei ga gauw verder verveeld

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

Je je verhaal is egt mooi et is zo arpart en leuk egt met gevoel geschreven alleen weet je wat et is et so net als anderen verhalen de laatste stuk sorry dat ik et zeg et spijt me egt  :verdriet:  maar ga snel verder en maak er iets mooi van en arpart eindelijk een leuke verhaal van dan verdrietig  :jeweetog:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  
(K)xxxxxxxxx(K)

----------


## Nido

Superrrrr gewoon.

Jammer, why did you end the superstory, please ga verder :engel: 

Xus..

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door SupaDupaFlyChic_ 
> *Je je verhaal is egt mooi et is zo arpart en leuk egt met gevoel geschreven alleen weet je wat et is et so net als anderen verhalen de laatste stuk sorry dat ik et zeg et spijt me egt  maar ga snel verder en maak er iets mooi van en arpart eindelijk een leuke verhaal van dan verdrietig      
> (K)xxxxxxxxx(K)*


Het hoeft je niet te spijten lief, je mag je eigen mening hebben. Ik zit nu dicht tegen een tentamenweek aan, dus voorlopig komt er niets van. Maar, wie weet misschien daarna.




> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Superrrrr gewoon.
> 
> Jammer, why did you end the superstory, please ga verder
> 
> Xus..*


Mijn fantasie is uitgeput, helaas. Misschien is het over een paar weken opgeladen.


Nog bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Kus Laima.

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

jij bent egt goed in schrijfen man egt mooi gewoon y love it girl and y love you 2  :stout:  whahahah maar er komt nix meer :tranen: 
 :kusgrijs:

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door SupaDupaFlyChic_ 
> *jij bent egt goed in schrijfen man egt mooi gewoon y love it girl and y love you 2  whahahah maar er komt nix meer
> *


.. :blauwe kus:

----------


## saphronie

Hey Lei,

Ik heb dit verhaal nog eens opnieuw gelezen omdat ik al jou verhalen prachtig vind en ik vind het echt jammer dat je niet verder bent gegaan, maar ik snap het wel..soms heb je gewoon geen inspiratie meer, no mather how hard you try.. :Smilie: 

Dingen die bij me opkwamen tijdens het lezen van dit verhaal is....Zou ze die 3adnan nog zien in NL? Hoe zouden ze op elkaar reageren etc.
Ondanks zijn gevoelens (na'il) heeft hij haar nooit ten huwelijk gevraagd. Ik vind het goed van haar dat ze uiteindelijk uit heeft gemaakt, want om nou opeens te trouwen alleen omdat ze zwanger is...is ook weer beetje achterhaald. Het leek mij een sterke vrouw, k had graag nog willen lezen hoe ze het heeft gered alleen, en uiteindelijk natuurlijk hoe het afloopt tussen haar en Na'il..zou hij aan haar blijven denken? Zij aan hem..? 

Nou meid....up to your other story now  :grote grijns: 

Saph-

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Hey Lei,
> 
> Ik heb dit verhaal nog eens opnieuw gelezen omdat ik al jou verhalen prachtig vind en ik vind het echt jammer dat je niet verder bent gegaan, maar ik snap het wel..soms heb je gewoon geen inspiratie meer, no mather how hard you try..
> 
> Dingen die bij me opkwamen tijdens het lezen van dit verhaal is....Zou ze die 3adnan nog zien in NL? Hoe zouden ze op elkaar reageren etc.
> Ondanks zijn gevoelens (na'il) heeft hij haar nooit ten huwelijk gevraagd. Ik vind het goed van haar dat ze uiteindelijk uit heeft gemaakt, want om nou opeens te trouwen alleen omdat ze zwanger is...is ook weer beetje achterhaald. Het leek mij een sterke vrouw, k had graag nog willen lezen hoe ze het heeft gered alleen, en uiteindelijk natuurlijk hoe het afloopt tussen haar en Na'il..zou hij aan haar blijven denken? Zij aan hem..? 
> 
> Nou meid....up to your other story now 
> ...



Ik zie het al, je zit nog vol vragen. Jammer genoeg kan ik je vragen niet beantwoorden, lief. Althans, nu niet. Misschien dat er ooit meer komt, maar misschien ook niet.

Ik kan niets beloven.



Een kus voor je reactie.

Laima.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Ik zie het al, je zit nog vol vragen. Jammer genoeg kan ik je vragen niet beantwoorden, lief. Althans, nu niet. Misschien dat er ooit meer komt, maar misschien ook niet.
> 
> Ik kan niets beloven.
> 
> 
> 
> Een kus voor je reactie.
> 
> Laima.*


_Hmm dan kan ik alleen nog zeggen InschaAllah he..
Ik kijk er in ieder geval naar uit. Ik heb genoten van het verhaal tot nu toe, you've done great work.

(k)

Saph-_

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_ik heb j verhaal hier en opm.nl gelezen
meid schrijft bangelijk goed
inchallah ga je verder 
maar neem je tijd _

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Hmm dan kan ik alleen nog zeggen InschaAllah he..
> Ik kijk er in ieder geval naar uit. Ik heb genoten van het verhaal tot nu toe, you've done great work.
> 
> (k)
> 
> Saph-*


Shukran lief. 




> _Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
> *ik heb j verhaal hier en opm.nl gelezen
> meid schrijft bangelijk goed
> inchallah ga je verder 
> maar neem je tijd  *


Zie mijn reactie hierboven, lief. Nog bedankt voor je lovende woorden.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laitje

Egt een prachtig verhaal...heb er gewoon geen woorden voor  :ole:   :ole:  

Ik hoop dat je gauw weer door gaat..


Kus Laila  :zwaai:

----------


## Hajiba

GA aub verder!!!

----------


## Laimela

Lieve dames,

Ik heb het verhaal reeds beindigd. Nog bedankt voor jullie complimenten en reacties.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Nounous

komt er nog een vervolg..........dit is zoooo goed gewoon.
Mijn complimenten meid!!!!!

----------


## zulaiga

selam meid ,heb je verhaal in een dag uitgelezen ,vond het heel mooi geschreven ,vooral het einde vond ik goed ,ze heeft de juiste weg genomen een weg die haar verder zal brengen.
Je hebt echt heel veel talent,je moet er iets meedoen .
Ik ga nu je andere verhalen lezen ,ben verslaafd aan je schrijfstijl meid

----------


## zulaiga

selam meid ,heb je verhaal in een dag uitgelezen ,vond het heel mooi geschreven ,vooral het einde vond ik goed ,ze heeft de juiste weg genomen een weg die haar verder zal brengen.
Je hebt echt heel veel talent,je moet er iets meedoen .
Ik ga nu je andere verhalen lezen ,ben verslaafd aan je schrijfstijl meid

----------


## zulaiga

selam meid ,heb je verhaal in een dag uitgelezen ,vond het heel mooi geschreven ,vooral het einde vond ik goed ,ze heeft de juiste weg genomen een weg die haar verder zal brengen.
Je hebt echt heel veel talent,je moet er iets meedoen .
Ik ga nu je andere verhalen lezen ,ben verslaafd aan je schrijfstijl meid

----------


## Laitje

Hey hey,

Ik vroeg me af of je naast dit verhaal ook nog andere verhalen hebt. Ik ben namelijk helemaal gek op jouw verhalen... je schrijfstijl is gewoon egt supergoed..

Naast dit verhaal heb ik ook nog andere verhalen van je gelezen, alhoewel sommigen niet afgemaakt zijn.
- Voor jou
- Perversie
- Blijf bij me

Als je nog andere verhalen hebt zou ik dat graag willen weten, want dan kan ik die ook lezen...

Veel liefs van Laila

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door zulaiga_ 
> *selam meid ,heb je verhaal in een dag uitgelezen ,vond het heel mooi geschreven ,vooral het einde vond ik goed ,ze heeft de juiste weg genomen een weg die haar verder zal brengen.
> Je hebt echt heel veel talent,je moet er iets meedoen .
> Ik ga nu je andere verhalen lezen ,ben verslaafd aan je schrijfstijl meid*


Bedankt voor je lovende woorden, meis.




> _Geplaatst door Laitje_ 
> *Hey hey,
> 
> Ik vroeg me af of je naast dit verhaal ook nog andere verhalen hebt. Ik ben namelijk helemaal gek op jouw verhalen... je schrijfstijl is gewoon egt supergoed..
> 
> Naast dit verhaal heb ik ook nog andere verhalen van je gelezen, alhoewel sommigen niet afgemaakt zijn.
> - Voor jou
> - Perversie
> - Blijf bij me
> ...


Jep, dat is de verzameling en dan is er nog mijn naamloze verhaal natuurlijk. 

Jij ook bedankt voor je woorden.


Kus Laima.

----------


## Laitje

Je naamloze verhaal was ik vergeten erbij te zetten, maar die heb ik ookal gelezen... :Wink: 

Ik hoop dat je insha'Allah zal blijven schrijven en dat er dus nog meer verhalen zullen volgen.. ( en dat je ook de tijd zal kunnen vinden om ze af te maken )

Heel veel liefs,
Laila

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=sandybrown]HEEEY 
HEB JE VERHAAL IN 1 STUK DOORGELEZEN HOOP DAT JE HET SNEL EN EEN EIDE ZULT MAKEN

XXX SIHEM [/GLOW]

----------


## noraja

Heyy Zina,
ik heb het verhaal 1jaar niet bekeken, alhopend dat ik een vervolg zou vinden, masha waloe.. Is je inspiratie op wella?
Maar ja, ooh ja het is verzonnen  :Smilie:  Hehe dat wist ik natuurlijk niet...

vele groetjes en complimentjes van Noraja.. (f)

----------


## Laimela

Lieve dames,

Het verhaal is reeds tot een einde gekomen. Bedankt voor jullie lovende woorden.


Kus Laimela.

----------


## naima_18

Hey,
Wil je je verhaaltje afmaken het is echt realistische en ik wil graag weten hoe het afloopt. Kan je het aub naar mij prive mail sturen.

Bedankt voor de moeite!!

Groetjes, Naima

----------

